#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  رباااااااه   ( ادع ربك وأنت متيقن فى الإجابة )

## اليمامة

*مناجاة إلى الله* 

ادع ربك وأنت متيقن فى الإجابة

----------


## اليمامة

رباه ..
اغفر لحدسي خطوته الأولى وترنحه على دروب متفرقة ..
واصطفيني من خاصتك لأبث إلى الخلائق بنفحات إيمان عطرة بتعاليمك ..
أنا .. أبحث عن ذاتي الضائعة بين أنوار حكمتك ..
أتسلق أعمدة الأرض بنظري الكسير .. الحسير إلى سماواتك العلى
كم أشتاقك رباه .. وإلى المكث ساجدة أمام عرشك ..
كم أحن إلى سدرة المنتهى وزحام الملائكة حول حجابك النوراني ..
كم أحلم بالسكن في جنانك وأبدية نعيمك
كم تراودني روعة الخلود بأمنية عدن والفردوس الأعلى
أتمنى رباه .. والأمنية دعاء
وأنت وحدك تعلم خفايا الصدور
فكن كما انت يا عظيما
عند حسن ظني أبدا
آمين يارب العالمين ..

----------


## اليمامة

رباه ...
يا ربّ الصّامتونَ عن الشّكوى
أرح قلوبهم وارزقهم بثّ همومهم تحتَ سمائِك
فتبلّلهم مطراً يغسِل أدمعهم ويفيض ببركاتكْ عليهم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يارب 
 كلما فكرت بكتمان حزني ..
 أرعبني قولك {{ وأبيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم }}
 وكلما فكرت بالبوح بصوت مرتفع ..
 تذكرت قولك {{ وبشر الصابرين }}
 فيرعبني أن يضيع بوحي ,, أجري 
وبشارتي !!
 يارب 
أنت عالم وقادر 
اللهم اني أسالك فرجا قريبا يثلج الصدر وراحة البال 
اللهم ان كان لي عوض على صبري 
فاجعل اللهم عوضي فيما ادعوك به واتمناه آمين

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم اجعل الجنة لأحبائك..والنار لأعدائك..أما أنا فحسبي أنت

----------


## اليمامة

> يارب 
>  كلما فكرت بكتمان حزني ..
>  أرعبني قولك {{ وأبيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم }}
>  وكلما فكرت بالبوح بصوت مرتفع ..
>  تذكرت قولك {{ وبشر الصابرين }}
>  فيرعبني أن يضيع بوحي ,, أجري 
> وبشارتي !!
>  يارب 
> أنت عالم وقادر 
> ...


 
ومن لنا سواه يقيل عثرتنا ويجبر كسرنا ..
من لنا غيره جل جلاله الذي لا سمي ولا شبيه له ..
أبكاني حضورك الأبيض حتى النقاء
سلمت من بياض الحزن ..
اللهم تقبل ..اللهم استجب

----------


## اليمامة

رباه ..
كذبت علي نفسي الأمارة بالسوء ..
وأردت بي إلى أتون الغفلة والهوى ..
وكل همسة ارتداها ابليس قناعا كي يهوي بي إلى التهلكة ..
كنت تنجيني من مغبتها يا رحيم ..
عن عظمة وإجلال من ليس بحاجة إلينا ويجود بكرمه ورحمته
وعرفتك إلها رحيمآ وربآ عظيما
خضت محبتك بصدق , ولكن إبليس يأبي إلا أن يأخذنا إلى الجحيم
فلا تملكه أمري يا إلهي وخذ بناصيتي إلى البر والتقوى
وجميع المسلمين ..

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ومن لنا سواه يقيل عثرتنا ويجبر كسرنا ..
> من لنا غيره جل جلاله الذي لا سمي ولا شبيه له ..
> أبكاني حضورك الأبيض حتى النقاء
> سلمت من بياض الحزن ..
> اللهم تقبل ..اللهم استجب


أشكرك ندى وجزاك الله خير على الموضوع الرائع
فقد لمس قلبى حقا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*


*ربِّ انزع من قَلبي تلك الآشياَء التي تُؤلمني
ربِّ اجعل ليّ سُلمًا بينَ السَماء والآرض أصعَد بِه إليك كلّما ضَاقت بيّ الآرَض
​ربِّ أنا أمَتُكَ الضعيفة فاجعل ليّ مَلَكًا بجواريّ يُربّت على كتفيّ كلّما خابت بيّ الظنون

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
أناجيك بقلب وجيبه يعلو 
وبلسان يلهج بالدعاء 
أبتهل إليك يا ربى بدمع يلمع فى المآقى 
بأن تحفظ هذه الديار 
وأبناءها 
بأن تحرر رقابهم من قيد الطغيان والظلم 
كم يلزمهم يا إلهى من قطرة دم 
كى يفيقوا
وكى نحزن على أرواحنا
رباااه 
يا خالق الخلق
يا منجى من التهلكة 
ومحرر القيد
اعتقنا لأجل وجهك الكريم
واحفظ مصر كما دوما حفظتها
ورعيتها
فى عمق سرمدى 
فى ريش العصافير الملون
فى زرقة السماء
وجريان النيل


الهى ..
أيها الرابض فى النبض 
ارحمنا ..يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## اليمامة

رباااااه 
 أناجيك .. أناديك يا أرحم الراحمين ..
يا ناصر المظلومين .. وأمل العاصين ..
يا مآل المكلومين .. ورجاء المستغيثين ..
يا رب العالمين ..
ها أنذا أقر بذنوبي .. ومنك إليك هروبي
إليك يا مقلب القلوب شكواي .. إليك أسر في سحري نجواي ..
إليك يا من قلت عز من قال " وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعاني "
إليك يارب الملك والملكوت .. وقصمت كل جبار في الأرض يا ذا الجبروت ..
يا من لا يخفى عليه حراك أوصوت ..
يا رب الحياة والموت ..
أرنو بوجهي .. وحواسي .. با مثبت الجبال بالرواسي ..
بك أستحضر خشوعي .. ولك أعترف بإفلاسي
فتقبلنا .. وأرحمنا .. واعفو عنا

----------


## اليمامة

رباه ..
وكلما دخلت إليك المحراب .. تذكرت بين يديك رحمتك والعذاب ..
مننت علي بالنعم .. ورزقتني بفضلك قوى وهمم ..
حتى بات مطمعي منك ذاك السمو .. وتيك القمم ..
رضاك .. وجنتك .. فأجرني من السعير والحمم ..
رباه ..غمرتني بمنك والآلاء ..
سقيمة أنا أنشد من لدنك شفاء ..
وضاقت علي الدنيا , وعصفت بي الأنواء ..
لا شئ ربي يوازي رحمتك .. بل لا أشياء ..
وظللت أرقب رحمتك .. تيمنا بخير الأنبياء ..
فأجب يا من لا تغنيك طاعتنا ..
ولا ينقص من ملكك وعزتك العصيان ..
يا رحمن .. يا عظيما .. يا ديان ..
رحمتك أرجو رباه .. فأنزلها علي تغنيني بها عن كل انسان
رباه أجرني .. يا منان

----------


## اليمامة

رباااااااه ..
أغفو .. ولا أرجو سوى ملاذ من القلق ..
يا رب الناس .. والأحياء .. يا رب الفلق
أكور همومي على وسادتي وأمد بها إلى طرف الغطاء ..
أنثر زفرة خوف .. ورعشة رجاء
أريد أن أبتعد عن كل ماهو محسوس ..
وأغوص في حضرتك بين ركوع الأجساد وانكسار الرؤوس ..
أريد أن أصل إلى سماء الضوء واللامعقول في اللاشعور وأنحني ..
وأخضع بين يديك .. وأُذل .. وبالخنوع أنثني
أن أمرغ جبيني في تراب الندم وأسجد .. واقترب ..
منك يا واحد ياقهار ..
رباه تقبلني .. وأجرني .. واعفو عني ..
آمين

----------


## اليمامة

*رباه ..*
أوجز صلاتي .. وأتذكر بين يديك مماتي ..
أي طريق هو دربي .. وأي حياة هي حياتي ..
معاذك رباه .. أن أجحد أياتك في نفسي .. وفي الأرض والسماء ..
أواه .. وويحي إن لم تغفر زلاتي .. وتطهرني بالثلج والماء ..
ويلي رباه .. إن كتبت علي سوء خاتمة في دار الفناء ..
يا سيدي وإلهي .. ومولاي ..
كثرت ذنوبي .. فمن لي غير ملجأ وملاذ ..
من ينير قبري برحمته إلاك يا ذا السخاء ..
من غيرك وبكرمك .. ينعم لاخير والرخاء ..
الهي .. مات البشر .. وفنيت كثيرا من بني الإنسان ..
فارحمهم في مستقرهم واشملني بهم يا عظيم الإحسان ..
اغفر للأحياء منهم والأموات يا غفور يا ديان ..
واجعل مثواي واياهم جنة ذو عصف وريحان ..
أستجب لي يا من لا إله غيرك يا منان ..

----------


## اليمامة

*رباه ..*
أتتبع بحواسي قطرات رحمتك في كل الأصقاع لأرتوي ..
دونك .. وذنوبي التي صبغت بياضي , وفي عقر الندم أنطوي ..
هاك قلبي الذي إشتاق إلى اصبعيك .. لتقلبه كما شئت يا عظيم ..
هاك ناصيتي .. فخذ بها إلى صراطك المستقيم ..
هاك أنا .. كسيرة .. ذليلة لك يا حليم ..
أمنن علي برحمتك ..
خذني بعفوك .. وكرمك ..
اشملني ببركتك .. وإحسانك ..
فأنا ضائعة .. تائهة .. شريدة .. طريدة ..
ولا أمل لي سوى عفوك وغفرانك ..
اغفر لي يارب ..

----------


## اليمامة

*رباه ..*
 نور قلوبنا بنور ذكرك.. وآنس أرواحنا بأنس محبتك..
يا قديم الإحسان.. عاملنا بالإحسان..
اللهم يا مفتح الأبواب.. ويا مسبب الأسباب.. ويا مقلب القلوب..
يا صريخ المكروبين.. ويا ملاذ المضطرين.. ويا أمان الخائفين.. ويا جار المستجيرين..
يا دليل المتحيرين.. ويا هادي المضلين.. ويا راحم المذنبين.. ويا قابل التائبين.. ويا مقيل العاثرين..
ويا غياث المستغيثين.. أغثنا توكلنا عليك يا رب العالمين.. ونفوض أمورنا إلى الله.. إن الله بصير بالعباد..
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك يا رب العالمين.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جزاك الله كل خير يا ندى
أدعو الله أن يجعل هذا الموضوع فى ميزان حسناتك
وأن يجعل لنا جميعا نصيبا من كل دعاء فيه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ياااااا إلهى 




 



أعرفك 
قبل أن أعرف ذاتى ونفسى 
تستوطن 
ربوع قلبى ... بوداعة  
كوداعة جدول رقراق ينساب آمناً فى قلب غابة عذراء...

أحبك 
عدد مرات قولها وإحساسها
 وعدد من شعروا بها.. وصدقوها ..وكذبوها.. وتوهموها.. وماتوا شهداء بحثهم عنها
.تُغيثنى 
قبل السؤال والدعاء والإبتهال 
وقبل حتى شعورى بالأخطار

ياااااااا إلهى 

كيف أصف وجودك فى قلبى ؟؟؟؟
وإن وصفت ...صدقونى ؟؟
وإن قلت ... سمعونى؟؟
وإن صمت ... ترقبونى ؟؟






أنَّى لىِ بوصفك .... وأنَّى لىِ بوصفى فى حبك ؟؟ 
وكيف أُحصى نعمتك على ... وكيف أُخبر عن رحمتك بى ؟؟

عجز القلب والقلم والبيان 
 عن الكلام
فتركت الروح تسطر وتمارس الإبتهالات
 كلمات .. وعبرات ..وبسمات
وكلها ..كلها فى حبك يا إلهى 
إكتفيت بحبك عن كل حب 
فبحبك أحببتُ كل البشر ... وكيف لى أن أُبغِضُ صنيعة يديك؟؟
أحببتُ الحياة ...لأنك رزقتنى بها ... فكيف أزهدُ هبتُك ومنتُك ؟؟ 
أحببتُ الموت ...لأنه يلاقينى بك ... وكيف أهابُ مايقربنى بمن أحببت؟؟
أعرف  أنك أحن علىِّ من صدر أمى ..وملاذى وعوضى عن سند أبى ... ألوذُ بك  منكسرة.. وأعودُ من رحابك منتصرة 
لم تخذلنى يوما مهما ثقُلت ذنوبى  وعظُمت همومى 
فعندك فقط الفرج والهداية ...
(يا مفرجُ الكروب ...فرج مابىِّ من كروب) 
يرددها لسانى بخشوع ويُنصتُ لها قلبى الموجوع 
 فتنكشف الغُمة ...وتعلوا الهِمة 
وأجدُنىِ أُحطم الأغلال ... وأعتلى الجبال ... وأصنع كل مُحال 
أىُّ سحر يفعله بى وبروحى إيمانى بك يارب...!!! .
بوجهك أستنير.. وبقدرتك أستجير... وبرضوانك يهون على كل عسير 
يااااا إلهى 
أفرُ إليك بنفسى ... من نفسى
أفر إليك بذنوبى ...من ذنوبى
فتقبلنى ... واغفرلى ... وطهرنى ...وارزقنى الهداية

ياااااا الله

جيهان محمد على

----------


## اليمامة

> جزاك الله كل خير يا ندى
> أدعو الله أن يجعل هذا الموضوع فى ميزان حسناتك
> وأن يجعل لنا جميعا نصيبا من كل دعاء فيه


وجزاكم الخير وأكثر يا أحمد
أشكر لك حضورك ..وأدعو الله بملء قلبى أن يجعل لنا جميعا نصيبا من الدعاء 
وأن يكون عونا لنا وازارا يشد من عضدنا واحتمالنا .. فالدعاء مخ العبادة 

تقديرى 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> ياااااا إلهى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وزفرت العين دمعها فى رحاب هذا الإبتهال غزيرا
أبكانى حضورك الأبيض وقد نزل دعاؤك على قلبى بردا وسلاما 
وهبك الله السكينة والوداعة مثلما أودعتيهما فى قلبى منذ كتبتيه
وطابت لك الدنيا بحب الله ورضوانه 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*رباه ..*
كذبت علي نفسي الأمارة بالسوء ..
وأردت بي إلى أتون الغفلة والهوى ..
وكل همسة ارتداها ابليس قناعا كي يهوي بي إلى التهلكة ..
كنت تنجيني من مغبتها يا رحيم ..
عن عظمة وإجلال من ليس بحاجة إلينا ويجود بكرمه ورحمته 
وعرفتك إلها رحيمآ وربآ عظيما 
خضت محبتك بصدق , ولكن إبليس يأبي إلا أن يأخذنا إلى الجحيم
فلا تملكه أمري يالهي وخذ بناصيتي إلى البر والتقوى 
وجميع المسلمين ..
رحم الله من قال : آمين ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## اليمامة

*رباه* 
يا واهب الكرم .. حتى للمنكرين
يا واسع الحلم .. حتى على المتكبرين
يا عظيم الرحمة .. حتى للمعاندين
تعطّفْ على من عبدوك .. حتى هجروا فيك الجاحدين ..
وتحنن على من أحبوك .. حتى كرهوا فيك المعاندين ..
ولولاك ما عبدوك ، ولا أحبوك ..
ولولاك ما اهتدوا إليك ، ولا تعرفوا عليك ..
نشهدك أننا لك مستجيبون ، لك محبون ، إليك مشتاقون ..
فاسلكنا مع المهتدين .. واجعلنا من الراشدين .. واكتبنا مع المقربين ..
اللهم إليك نفزع .. ولقدرتك نخضع .. ومن عقابك نخشع .. وفي رياضك نرتع ..

يا رب ... يا رب
اللهم إن صغُـرَ في جنب طاعتك عملي .. فقد كَـبُـرَ في جنب رجائك أملي ..
كيف أنقلبُ بالخيبةِ من عندك محروما .. وظني بجـودك أن تقبلني مرحوما ؟!!
فإني لم أسلطْ على صدق ظني بك ، قنوط اليائسين .. فلا تبطلْ صدق رجائي لك بين الآملين ..

إلهي .. مولاي .. سيدي ..
إن أوحشتني الخطايا من محاسن لطفك .. فقد أنسني اليقين بمكارم عطفك ..
وإن أماتتني الغفلة عن الاستعداد للقائك .. فقد أنبهتني المعرفة بكريم آلائك ..

إلهي ..
نفسي قائمة بين يديك .. وقد أظلها حسن التوكل عليك ..
فاصنع بي ما أنت أهله .. ولا تعاملني بما أنا أهله ...
إلهي يا واسع المغفرة .. تغمدني برحمة منك ، فأنت أعلم بي من نفسي ..
ونفسي قد أشقتني حين أبعدتني عنك .. فتولني بلطفك ، ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ..

يا رب ... يا رب .. يااااااارب
دعوتنا إلى الإيمان .. فـآمنـا ..
ودعوتنا إلى العمل .. فعملنا ..
ووعدتنا النصر .. فصدّقنا ..
فإن لم تنصرنا .. لم يكن ذلك إلا من ضعف إيماننا .. أو تقصير في أعمالنا ...
فوعزتك وجلالك .. ما زادتنا النكبات إلا إيماناً بك .. ولا الأيام إلا معرفة بك ..
فأما العمل .. فأنت أكرم من أن ترده لنقص وأنت الجواد ..
أو لشبهة وأنت الحليم .. أو لخلل وأنت الغفور الرحيم الودود .

يا رب .. ياااااااااااارب
لولا ما جهلتُ من أمري .. ما شكوت عثراتي ..
ولولا ما تذكرك من تفريطي .. ما سحت عبراتي ..

إلهي .. مولاي .. سيدي ..
إن كنت لا ترحمُ إلا المجد في طاعتك .. فإلى أين يلتجئ المخطئون .. ؟؟!!
وإن كنت لا تُكـرمُ إلا أهل الإحسان .. فكيف يصنع المسيئون ؟؟!!
وإن كان لا يفوز يوم الحشر إلا المتقون .. فبمن يستغيث المذنبون ..؟!!

إلهي .. أفحمتني ذنوبي .. وانقطعت مقالتي ..
فلا حجة لي ولا عذر لدي ..
فأنا المعترف بإساءتي .. والأسير بذنبي .. والمرتهن بعملي ..
فارحمني برحمتك يا من وسعت رحمته كل شيء .. وتجاوز عني فأنت الحليم الغفار للذنوب ..

يا رب ... ياااارب ... ياااااااااااارب .. يااااااااااااااااارب .. ياااااااااااااااااااارب
ارحم عبرتي ... وانظر إلى انكساري ..

إلهي .. مولاي .. سيدي ..
كيف أدعوك وأنا أنا !!!
ولكن .. كيف لا أدعوك وأنت أنت ...؟!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *رباه* 
> 
> 
> إلهي .. مولاي .. سيدي ..
> إن كنت لا ترحمُ إلا المجد في طاعتك .. فإلى أين يلتجئ المخطئون .. ؟؟!!
> وإن كنت لا تُكـرمُ إلا أهل الإحسان .. فكيف يصنع المسيئون ؟؟!!
> وإن كان لا يفوز يوم الحشر إلا المتقون .. فبمن يستغيث المذنبون ..؟!!




_بسيطة خالص_
على
المخطئون والمسيئون والمذنبون

أن يغيروا ما بأنفسهم

إتباعا لقول الله الغفارالرحيم التواب

  


وأن يتوبوا إلى الله توبة نصوح


سورة التحريم
















 :: 
....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *رباه ..*
> 
>  ولكن إبليس يأبي إلا أن يأخذنا إلى الجحيم
> فلا تملكه أمري يالهي







_الأمر كله بيدك عزيزتي ندى_
ولا تكوني  لا سمح الله إتكالية
فالدعاء وحده لا يكفي ويلزم معه الفعل
وعليك بقراءة المعوذتين
كلما وسوس لكي إبليس 













 :: 
....وعجبي!

----------


## اليمامة

يا دكتور جمال 
فليرق قلبك للدعاء ..ولمناجاة الله
ولتستشعر حلاوته وحلاوة أن تكون خاشعا خاضعا ذليلا بين يدى الله ..فهو مالك الأمر والمنجى من سوء العواقب 
هل نتكبر على الخضوع لذات الله - حاشا لله - والإعتراف بالذنب والخطايا ..وكلنا بشر وهو وحده جل وعلا المنزه عن كل عيب وكل خطأ  ؟
الدعاء ليس اتكالية ..ولكنه وصل بين العبد وربه ..والله يحثنا على الدعاء ويقبله منا ان شاء ..
قل آمين ..وأدعو الله أن تكون أبواب السماء مفتوحة ليتقبل الله دعاءنا ويرحمنا برحمته الواسعة 


تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا دكتور جمال 
> فليرق قلبك للدعاء ..ولمناجاة الله
> ولتستشعر حلاوته وحلاوة أن تكون خاشعا خاضعا ذليلا بين يدى الله ..فهو مالك الأمر والمنجى من سوء العواقب 
> هل نتكبر على الخضوع لذات الله - حاشا لله - والإعتراف بالذنب والخطايا ..وكلنا بشر وهو وحده جل وعلا المنزه عن كل عيب وكل خطأ  ؟
> الدعاء ليس اتكالية ..ولكنه وصل بين العبد وربه ..والله يحثنا على الدعاء ويقبله منا ان شاء ..
> قل آمين ..وأدعو الله أن تكون أبواب السماء مفتوحة ليتقبل الله دعاءنا ويرحمنا برحمته الواسعة 
> 
> 
> تحياتى



بالله عليكي  أعيدي  قراءة

التالي




> _الأمر كله بيدك عزيزتي ندى_
> ولا تكوني  لا سمح الله إتكالية
> فالدعاء وحده لا يكفي ويلزم معه الفعل




هل أنتي  عزيزتي  
تقرأين سطر  
وبتسيبي سطر
؟؟؟!!!



 :: 
......وعجبي!

----------


## اليمامة

*رباه* 
 لا تقطع رجائي 
وبلغني الأماني 
اكفني الأعادي 
واصلح لي شأني 
اكفني أمر الدنيا والاخرة 
وارزقني قلبا توابا لا كافرا ولا مرتابا 
اغفر لي واهدني وارزقني وانت خير الرازقين 
برحمتك يارحم الراحمين 
اللهم اني استغفرك مما تبت اليك منه 
ثم عدت فيه واستغفرك لما جعلته لك علي نفسي 
فلم اوف به 
واستغفرك مما زعمت اني اردت به وجهك 
فخالط قلبي ما قد علمت 
امين يارب العالمين

----------


## اليمامة

*رباه*
استودعك وطنى 
وانت الذى لا تضيع ودائعه
فاحفظه يا ربى ولا تضيعه..
اللهم إنا علمنا أنه مع العسر يسرا
 و مع الشدة فرج 
وأنك مبدل الأحوال من حال إلى حال
ربى إنك ترانا و تعلم بحالنا
فأبدل عسرنا يسرا 
و أبدل شدتنا بالفرج القريب ..
 آمييييييييييييييين

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

صدق الله العظيم
















 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*اللهم* ما زويت عني مما أحب 
فاجعله قوة لي فيما تحب 
واجعلني لك كما تحب

----------


## اليمامة

أنا الآن ياأبي لاأستطيع أن أطالبك بالعودة ...
فقد رحلت إلى مثواك الأخير
لكنني أدعو الله لك أن يجعل قبرك روضة من رياض الجنة 
اللهم اغفر لأبي ..اللهم أكرم نزله ووسع مدخله 
اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة 
اللهم وارزقه الفردوس الأعلى وبشره بالحور العين الحسان 
وبرضاك يارحمن ..
اللهم تولاه برحمتك وتجاوز عنه 
اللهم أنت الكريم واسع المن والعطاء اغفر له وارحمه واعف عنه 
ولاتفتنا بعده برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين واجبرنا في مصابنا به 
( رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا )

----------


## اليمامة

رباه
اجعل لي نوراً أميزُ به بين الحق والباطل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> رباه
> اجعل لي نوراً أميزُ به بين الحق والباطل


يا رب

----------


## اليمامة

رباه
أغمض عينى وأستقبل بقلبى أصداء رحمتك وعفوك
لتمحو عنى آلام الدنيا
من طمع 
واحتلال
قتل
ودمار
وإهانة
أبتسم فى وجه صباحك يا إلهى 
وأنطلق منه وإليه ابتغاء وجهك الكريم
أتيمم بنور أنت باعثه
وأقبل الهوينا والرضا
على مشارف الحياة 
إلهى ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أبتسم فى وجه صباحك يا إلهى* 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


*
معذرة وعفوا أختاه اليمامة* هل لكي أن تلقى مزيد من الضوء على الجملة المقتبسة بأعلاه

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> معذرة وعفوا أختاه اليمامة* هل لكي أن تلقى مزيد من الضوء على الجملة المقتبسة بأعلاه


أهلا بك دكتور جمال وباستفساراتك 
" ابتسم فى وجه صباحك "
أو ليس الله هوخالق الصباح والمساء ؟
طيب ..لو اتفقت معى على ذلك فأنا أعنى أننى ابتسم فى الصباح
الصباح الذى خلقه الله 
وجاءت جملة " وجه الصباح " استعارة كما ولابد حضرتك تعلم 
اذن المعنى الذى أقصده أنا فى قرارة نفسى وبنيتى هو " ابتسم فى وجه الصباح الذى تخلقه أنت يا الهى 
فيها معانى طبعا كثيرا تتعلق بالرضا والتفاؤل واستقبال اليوم بأمل 
وأخيرا يا دكتور جمال الدعاء هو مناجاة ..وهذا الموضوع هو ابتهال أو مناجاة لله كل حسب شعوره واحساسه .. يعنى يحمل مساحة من الحرية النفسية والوجدانية مع الله .. فليس لنا منجى غيره 

تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أهلا بك دكتور جمال وباستفساراتك 
> " ابتسم فى وجه صباحك "
> أو ليس الله هوخالق الصباح والمساء ؟
> *طيب ..لو اتفقت معى على ذلك فأنا أعنى أننى ابتسم فى الصباح
> الصباح الذى خلقه الله* 
> *وجاءت جملة " وجه الصباح " استعارة كما ولابد حضرتك تعلم* 
> اذن المعنى الذى أقصده أنا فى قرارة نفسى وبنيتى هو " ابتسم فى وجه الصباح الذى تخلقه أنت يا الهى 
> فيها معانى طبعا كثيرا تتعلق بالرضا والتفاؤل واستقبال اليوم بأمل 
> وأخيرا يا دكتور جمال الدعاء هو مناجاة ..وهذا الموضوع هو ابتهال أو مناجاة لله كل حسب شعوره واحساسه .. يعنى يحمل مساحة من الحرية النفسية والوجدانية مع الله .. فليس لنا منجى غيره 
> ...






> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة                      
> 
> 
> *أبتسم فى وجه صباحك يا إلهى*


*أختاااااه
أنتي شايفة كده إذا أنصحك بأن ترفقي بمثل مشاركاتك المركبة والعالية المستوى  ملحق تفسيري لمن هم بلاطة مثلي في النثر والشعر والأدب العربي*..!

*أختاااااه
تذكرى بالله عليكي أن كتاب الله القرآن الكريم أيضا له تفسيرات متعددة على أيدى شيوخ وأئمة أجلاء
*



> وجاءت جملة " وجه الصباح " استعارة كما ولابد حضرتك تعلم



_هل تقصدين إستعارة الكتب من المكتبات العامة_
 ::  ::  :: 





> *اذن المعنى الذى أقصده أنا فى قرارة نفسى وبنيتى*




النية محلها القلب
والله وحده المحيط والعالم
بالنيات
فكيف لى وأنا عبد الله
أن أعرف بنيتك 
والتى هي في قلبك


 :: 







> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اليمامة                      
> 
> 
> *أبتسم ......*




أكيد هنا أنت تقصدين عباد الله 

أليس كذلك؟؟!! ...
أكيد أكيد أنا صح !!!

وهذا يؤكد إن أنا أكيد أكيد من مصر!

----------


## اليمامة

> *أختاااااه
> أنتي شايفة كده إذا أنصحك بأن ترفقي بمثل مشاركاتك المركبة والعالية المستوى  ملحق تفسيري لمن هم بلاطة مثلي في النثر والشعر والأدب العربي*..!
> 
> *أختاااااه
> تذكرى بالله عليكي أن كتاب الله القرآن الكريم أيضا له تفسيرات متعددة على أيدى شيوخ وأئمة أجلاء
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الاستعارة كانت " مكنية " يا دكتور جمال بحسب علمى ..ويمكنك أن تراجع ذلك فى علم النحو ..
أما قولتى " ابتسم " ..فأنا لم أكن اقصد عباد الله .وانما كنت أعنى نفسى ..
من الرائع يا دكتور مهندس أن ندرك أى كتابة من أكثر من اتجاه ..أعتقد أن هذا اثراء وتنوع 
ولذلك فحتى لو فهمتها موجهة لعباد الله ..أعتقد أن هذا شىء أيضا حسن ..ولا يضير 
فلتبتسم ..
ولتدعى 
هل عندك دعاء مفضل ؟

----------


## اليمامة

رباه
إنى أدعوك لا لأى شىء 
ولا لأى غرض 
وإنما فقط ثقة بكرمك 
وطمعاً في رحمتك 
وسعياً وراء مرضاتك
يا الله

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
أحبك أكثر لأنك الخير كل الخير
وأسرف فى محبتك بالصلاة
وبكأس من الآيات 
يثمل قلبى ..
فاقبلها منى يا الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الاستعارة كانت " مكنية " يا دكتور جمال بحسب علمى ..ويمكنك أن تراجع ذلك فى علم النحو ..
> أما قولتى " ابتسم " ..فأنا لم أكن اقصد عباد الله .وانما كنت أعنى نفسى ..
> من الرائع يا دكتور مهندس أن ندرك أى كتابة من أكثر من اتجاه ..أعتقد أن هذا اثراء وتنوع 
> ولذلك فحتى لو فهمتها موجهة لعباد الله ..أعتقد أن هذا شىء أيضا حسن ..ولا يضير 
> فلتبتسم ..
> ولتدعى 
> هل عندك دعاء مفضل ؟


_
 أخيرا أستعنت بصديقتي (حرمنا المصون)  وقالت اليمامة هي التي تبتسم  وكأنها  تريد أن تقول "آنا آبتسم في وجه الصباح (الفجر) الذي خلقه الله" 


_

----------


## اليمامة

> _
>  أخيرا أستعنت بصديقتي (حرمنا المصون)  وقالت اليمامة هي التي تبتسم  وكأنها  تريد أن تقول "آنا آبتسم في وجه الصباح (الفجر) الذي خلقه الله" 
> 
> 
> _


تحياتى لصديقتك الوفية ..ماما عيشة يا دكتور 
وهكذا يفهم النساء بعضهن  :: 

تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
جئت أدعوك 
و أنا لا شيء
و أنت كل شيء
فيا لعجزي كيف افعل ؟!
لكني نظرت لذى النون في الظلمات الثلاث 
حين أجبته فيما دعاك.. حيث قال: "لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين"
فطمعت بقطرة من عفوك.

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه 
دعوتك مرة تحت شجرة
 فسمعت عصفورا يسبح على الشجرة
فسألته: أأنت كذلك لله تدعو ؟
قال: يا ابن آدم
 إن السموات و الأرض 
ومن فيهن يسبحن لله و لكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم
 أما و قد كرمك الله على سائر المخلوقات
 واتخذ منكم الحبيب و الخليل و الكليم
 لكن فيكم أعداء الله الذين هم له منكرون..
ففررت من مكاني خوفا و جزعا من أن يأخذني الله 
بما قال العصفور على بني آدم.. فقد تعاظم لي ذنبهم..
لكني وجدت الله حليما صبورا
 فتعاظم لي عجزي حتى ألجم لساني و نطق قلبي

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
 لا املك عملا يستحق العرض عليك يوم اللقاء
 ولست أطيق منك العتاب
 ويحزنني سوء المآل!!!
أتراني في عليين أم اسفلين؟
 أتراني أكون من المقربين أم من المبعدين؟
و هنا تراءى لي حسن الظن بك
 حتى استجمعت شتات قواي 
و سجدت لك سجدة
 ابغي منها نظرة قبول منك
 فمازلت لك ساجدة حتى ترضى
 و حين الرضا و بعد الرضا
 و حتى يحين موعد الأمانة فيأخذها صاحبها ..

----------


## اليمامة

رباه 
انك واحد احد
فرد صمد
 ليس لي سند إلاك
 ولست أرجو أو أدعو أحدا سواك
إن نظرت إلي نظرة حسن
 فقد أضاءت السموات والأرض
 في عيني وسط الدجى
و إن أنت أعرضت عني 
فقد ضاق الكون علي بما رحب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم ما عبدناك حق عبادتك..ولا قدرناك حق قدرك..وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين

----------


## ابن البلد

يا رب

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
 إن لي عند باب رحمتك حاجة
 فلا تردني بما سفكت جوارحي من حرمات
 و لا تجعل بيني و بينك وحشة بما قدمت من معاصي
فإني (إن أعنتني) أكون لأوامرك مقبلة
 و لنواهيك مدبرة
فلا تردني و أنت الرحمن الرحيم
و أنت اقرب إلي من حبل الوريد
فإلى من أشكو حاجتي؟!
ألعبد فقير و أنت الغني؟!
أم لأخ جاحد و أنت الودود؟!
أم للوالدين و أنت الذي وهبتني اياهما؟!
يارب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا الله
يا رب العالمين
يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم إنى أسألك بأن تسبغ علينا من نعمك وفضلك ورضوانك بما أنت أهل له يا الله
اللهم أسترنا ولا تفضحنا ولا تخزنا يوم العرض عليك
أستغفرك ربى وأتوب إليك
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم

----------


## اليمامة

> يا الله
> يا رب العالمين
> يا أرحم الراحمين
> اللهم إنى أسألك بأن تسبغ علينا من نعمك وفضلك ورضوانك بما أنت أهل له يا الله
> اللهم أسترنا ولا تفضحنا ولا تخزنا يوم العرض عليك
> أستغفرك ربى وأتوب إليك
> ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم


آآآآمين

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
لو كانت الدموع تشفع لي..
 لكانت كل انهار الأرض مالحة
لو كان العمل الصالح وحده يشفع لي ..
 لكنت ملاكا يمشي على الأرض
و لكني تيقنت أن رحمتك هي الشفيع
 فلزمت بابها ..
و سألتك أن ترحمني برحمة أنت أهل لها
 فكيف يكون للأهلية شيء من هو لا شيء؟

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اللهم اني استودعتك نفسي فـ احفظها وارحمها

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
إن عفوك عن ذنوبي 
وتجاوزك عن خطيئتي
 أطمعني أن أسألك 
ما لا استوجبه مما قصرت فيه

أدعوك آمنة وأسألك مستأنسة 
فإنك أنت المحسن إليّ 
وأنا المسيئة إلى نفسي 
فيما بيني وبينك تتودد إلي بالنعم 
واتبغضُ إليك بالمعاصي 
ولكن الثقة بك ..
حملتني على الجراءة عليك 
فعد بفضلك واحسانك ..
فأنك أنت التواب الرحيم

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
امح ما في قلبى من كذب وخيانة 
واجعل مكانه صدقاً وأمانة

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم اني استودعتك نفسي فـ احفظها وارحمها


آآآمين ..يارب العالمين

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
قنعني بما رزقتني 
وبارك لي فيه 
واخلف عليَّ كل غائبة بخير

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه أدعوك ..
بألا تقطع رجائي و..أن تبلغني الأماني

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يارب أنا بردانة ..دفيني

----------


## اليمامة

> يارب أنا بردانة ..دفيني


اللهم آمييين

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
ساعدنى على أن أقول كلمة الحق فى وجه الأقوياء
وأن لا أقول الباطل ليصفق لى الضعيف
ساعدنى يا ربى لأن أرى الجانب الآخر مما لا أرى
ولا تتركنى أتهم من يخالفونى بأنهم خونة لأنهم اختلفوا معى فى الرأى

ربااااه
اذا أعطيتنى مالا فلا تأخذ فى مقابله سعادتى
وأعنى على أن أصرفه ابتغاء وجهك الكريم
وإذا أعطيتنى قوة .. فلا تطمس عقلى 
وأعنى على أن أستخدمه فيما ينفع دينى وحياتى لا يضرهما
وإذا أعطيتنى نجاحا يارب ..
فلا تجعلنى أغتر به ..وخذنى للتواضع أخذا جميلا لا ينال من اعتزازى بكرامتى
 .. ولا شجاعتى فى مواجهة الأخطار

يارب ..
علمنى أن أحب الناس كما أحب نفسى 
وأن أحسن لنفسى لا أمتهنها ولا أقصر فى حسابها
علمنى أن أحاسب نفسى كما أحاسب الناس وأنظر لأعمالهم
علمنى يا إلهى أن التسامح هو أعلى مراتب القوة 
ولا تدخل فى قلبى بذرة انتقام لتكون طريقى نحو الضعف والهزيمة
لا تدعنى يا رب أصاب بالغرور إذا نجحت
ولا باليأس اذا لازمنى فشل
ذكرنى دائما أن الفشل هو قرين النجاح
وأن اليأس هو الظلمة بعيدا عن نورك ورحمتك

رباااه ..
اذا جردتنى من المال ..اترك لى الأمل
واذا جردتنى من النجاح .. فاترك لى قوة البأس
حتى أتغلب على الفشل
وخذ من صحتى يا إلهى كما تشاء ارادتك ..وداونى بالإيمان 
فلا شافى لقلبى سوى ايمانى بك ويقينى فى حسن ظنك
اعطنى يارب شجاعة الإعتذار ان أسأت لأحد
وشجاعة العفو ان أساء الناس لى

ربااااه
اذا نسيتك .. أرجوك لا تنسانى من عفوك وحلمك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم أجعل القرآن الكريم ربيع قلوبنا
وأرزقنا فهمه والعمل به
اللهم إهدنا وإهد بنا
ولا تجعلنا ياربنا من الأشقياء ولا من المحرومين من لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
مَنْ مثل أمى ؟
احفظها لعين تراها ..
فهى العين 
وَ 
بهجة الروح والقلب ..

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
في الصدر بكاء لم يسمعه أحد 
وحدك ياربى تعرف حجمه ..فانزعه منى يا الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْهُدَى وَالتُّقَى وَالْعفافَ والْغِنَى

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
تعلمت أن أحمدك كثيراً
فََمهما كانت خسارتي 
الا ان هُناك الكثير مِّما يستوجبْ شكرك
الحمد لك يا إلهى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ياااااااااااااااا رب ..انا لسة بردانة  ::(:

----------


## اليمامة

> ياااااااااااااااا رب ..انا لسة بردانة


 
يارب
ألقى على الأنفس المرتعشة .. سكينة

----------


## ماما زوزو

*اللهم أغفر وأرحم وأنت خير الراحمين*
*آميييييييييييييييييييييييين*

----------


## اليمامة

> *اللهم أغفر وأرحم وأنت خير الراحمين*
> *آميييييييييييييييييييييييين*


آآآآآمين يارب العالمين

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه

أختر ليّ الافضل فى كل أمور حياتي

ثم أرضني

........... بِ اختيارك

ولا تجعلني ألجأ لأحد سواك

و أرحمني بِ رحمتك يا أرحم الراحميين

رباااه

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
أذق أبى مما أذاقنى به من نعم وحنان ومحبة 
والذين هم من نعمك الكبرى وحنانك ومحبتك الكبريين
أضعافاً

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه 
أنا الضعيفة ..بلا علم ولا عمل 
يغلبنى جهل ونسيان وغرور
جئت إليك .. أعود 
فخذ بيدى يا الله

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
لا أريد من هذه الحياة أى شىء 
فقط .. بقدر نيتى أعطنى

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه 
أمات الحب عشاقا
وحبك أنت يحينى

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
لولا عطفك علىّ ..لضاقت الأنفاس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللَّهمَّ أَصْلِحْ لي دِيني الَّذي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِي ، وأَصْلِحْ لِي دُنْيَايَ التي فِيهَا مَعَاشِي ، وَأَصْلِحْ لي آخِرَتي الَّتي فِيها معادي، وَاجْعلِ الحيَاةَ زِيادَةً لي في كُلِّ خَيْرٍ ، وَاجْعَلِ الموتَ راحَةً لي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍ

----------


## اليمامة

رباهـ

رحمـــــــــــة

----------


## اليمامة

> اللَّهمَّ أَصْلِحْ لي دِيني الَّذي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِي ، وأَصْلِحْ لِي دُنْيَايَ التي فِيهَا مَعَاشِي ، وَأَصْلِحْ لي آخِرَتي الَّتي فِيها معادي، وَاجْعلِ الحيَاةَ زِيادَةً لي في كُلِّ خَيْرٍ ، وَاجْعَلِ الموتَ راحَةً لي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍ


آمين يارب ..

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
لا تحرمنى قلبا أحببته

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
اهدي الحيارى الى نورك 
وضلال المناهج إلى صراطك المستقيم ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّار

----------


## اليمامة

يارب ..
انزل رحمتك وغفرانك على جسد تعب من وجع

----------


## ابن البلد

:Yarab: 

يارب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يارب افرجها على الجميع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم اني لاأملك لنفسي نفعا" ولا ضرا " ولا موتا" ولا حياة ولا نشورا

ولا أستطيع أن أجد الا ما أعطيتني

ولا أتقي الا ما وقيتني

اللهم فوفقني لما تحب وترضي من القول والعمل في عافية .

من دعاء الإمام الشافعى

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
بقلبى غصة وجع ثقيلة .. وبنفس اللحظة ابتسامة أمل 
فيارب أرئف بى .. وخفف عنى ذهول

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه

 .. أملأ قلبي بالفرح والإيمان والسعادة

وأبعد عني الهمّ والحزن والكدر

وأشرح صدري

وحقق لي أمانيّ برضا منك وتيسير

----------


## اليمامة

رباااااه
ادعوك ..فإن اعطيتنى ..فرحت مرة 
وإن منعت .. فرحت عشر مرات 
لأن العطاء اختيارى
والمنع اختيارك انت 
واختيارك يا ربى خير من اختيارى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رباااه

.. أملأ قلبي بالفرح والإيمان والسعادة

وأبعد عني الهمّ والحزن والكدر

وأشرح صدري

وحقق لي أمانيّ برضا منك وتيسير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم أنصر مصر يارب العالمين
وولى علينا خيارنا ولا تولى علينا شرارنا
اللهم رد كيد الخائنين
ووفقنا إلى ما تحبه وترضاه
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك يا أكرم الأكرمين

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااااه
عينى تتطلع إلى غد أجمل 
فامنحه لى يارب

----------


## اليمامة

> رباااه
> 
> .. أملأ قلبي بالفرح والإيمان والسعادة
> 
> وأبعد عني الهمّ والحزن والكدر
> 
> وأشرح صدري
> 
> وحقق لي أمانيّ برضا منك وتيسير


يارب ..

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم أنصر مصر يارب العالمين
> وولى علينا خيارنا ولا تولى علينا شرارنا
> اللهم رد كيد الخائنين
> ووفقنا إلى ما تحبه وترضاه
> ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك يا أكرم الأكرمين


آآآآآمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم إنك خلقتنا ولم نكُ شيئا،
ثم بعثت
إلينا رسولا رحمة منك لنا وفضلا منك علينا،
فهديتنا وكنا ضُلاّلاً،
وحببت
إلينا الإيمان وكنا كفارا،
وكثَّرتنا وكنا قليلا،
وجمعتنا وكنا أشتاتا،

وقويتنا وكنا ضعافا
ثم فرضت علينا الجهاد
وأمرتنا بقتال المشركين حتى
يقولوا لا إله إلا الله
أو يُعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون.

من دعاء أبو بكر الصديق

----------


## اليمامة

ربآآآه
أرح قلبي

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اليمامة

أنــآ بقربـك وسأظل بقربك ..
*ربااااه*

----------


## نوورا

اللهم يا من لا تضيع عنده الودائع إني أستودعك قلبي فلا تجعل فيه أحداً سواك .
.وأستودعك لساني فلا تجعله ينطق إلا بذكرك وشكرك ..
وأستودعك لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله فلقني إياها عند الموت

موضوع مريح وجميل شكرا أستاذة يمامة
هادخل هنا كتير بأذن الله

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم يا من لا تضيع عنده الودائع إني أستودعك قلبي فلا تجعل فيه أحداً سواك .
> .وأستودعك لساني فلا تجعله ينطق إلا بذكرك وشكرك ..
> وأستودعك لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله فلقني إياها عند الموت
> 
> موضوع مريح وجميل شكرا أستاذة يمامة
> هادخل هنا كتير بأذن الله


اللهم آمين 

سعيدة بوجودك يا نورا 
وانتظرك هنا كثيرا 

تحياتى لك
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

فاااااااااااااااااانية !
مهما طالت ..
ساعتها وأيامها ‏​وشهورها وسنينها !!
.

.

ربااااه
 أحسن خاتمتنا فيها

----------


## nova_n

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته.
وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، 
ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

أختى اليمامة الجميلة

شكرا على هذة الصفحات الطيبة والذكر الكريم

شكرا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء ، وتَنْزِع الملك ممن تشاء ، وتُعِزّ مَن تشاء ، وتُذِلّ من تشاء ، بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير . رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما ، تُعطيهما من تشاء ، وتمنع منهما من تشاء ، ارحمني رحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمة من سواك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم إنتقم يا رب من كل من أراق دم بغير ذنب وفى غير قصاص

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته.
> وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، 
> ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..
> 
> أختى اليمامة الجميلة
> 
> شكرا على هذة الصفحات الطيبة والذكر الكريم
> 
> شكرا


تقبل الله منك يا نوفا

مرحبا بك دائما حبيبتى فى هذا الرحاب الطيب 

دمتى بخير 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

رباااااااااااااه
أصرخ ..فمد لى بساط رحمتك يحمل عنى بعض من وجعى 
ان كنت ترانا سعينا بنيتنا ..فلا تكسرنا
وإن كسرتنا ..فأعطنا عمرا نجبر به الكسر لنا ولأرضنا ولأولادنا
ولا تكسرنا بنا أكثر !

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

"اللهم اني استودعتك مصر وأهلها، أمنها وأمانها، ليلها ونهارها، أرضها وسماء ها، نيلها ومنشآتها،
فأحفظها ربي يا من لا تضيع عنده الودائع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماضِ في حكمك ، عدل في قضاؤك أسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك ، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبي ، ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي

----------


## اليمامة

وظني بك ياربِ جميل 
فـ حقق يا إلهيّ حُسن ظنّي

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
تعلم حالى 
وتعلم ما وقر فى قلبى 
وما ينطق عن لسانى 
ادعوك أن تبعد عنى شبهة زيف أو رياء 
وأن تجنبنى الألم وما تخفى الصدور 

ربااااه 
لا تعرضنى للأنفس الضعيفة الهشة 
ولا تجعلنى غنيمة ضعفها ..
 أو مأوى لإظهار بطشها 
ربى اهدنى لما اختلف فيه من الحق
ونجنى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ربنا آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## نوورا

*اللهُّم إرزِقنْيً نِعمًة ، يَعجّزُ عَنْهآ شُگرِيْ . .
وّ لآ تُبلِينْي بَلآءٌ يَعجزُ عَنهْ صّبرِي
اللهم لا تدع لى ذنبا الا غفرته ولا هما الا فرجته
ولا حاجه من حوائج الدنيا هى لك رضا الا قضيتها
ويسرتها يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم آمين
استغفر الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنه عرشه ومداد كلمات

*

----------


## نوورا

*اللهم احقن دماءنا واجمع شملنا ووحد صفوفنا وألف بين قلوبنا
اللهم رد كيد الكائدين لبلادنا والخونة المنافقين واصرف عنا شرهم ،
 فإنهم لا يعجزونك يا علي يا قدير
اللهم ان كان ما يحدث في بلادنا خير لنا في ديننا ومعاشنا وعاقبة امرنا، فارضنا به وأعنا على شكرك عليه
 على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا.. وان كان هذا شر لنا في ديننا ومعاشنا وعاقبة امرنا، 
فارحمنا برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء واصرف عنا العذاب وتب علينا يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه، وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه*

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*
ألآ يــاربُّ

**

ألآ يــاربُّ يــا مــن أنْــتَ روحــي*
*  كسـيـرُ القـلـبِ مكْـسـورٌ جُـنـاحـي* *بــعِــزِّ الــــذاتِ ذُلِّــــي يـرْتَـجـيــكَ* 
*   زوالَ العُـسْـرِ يُـسْـراً وانْشِـراحـي* *بـجـاهِ الـعـرْشِ والكُـرْسـيِّ غـوْثــاً* 
*     بـكُـنِّـكَ أنْـــتَ فَـرَجــاً وارْتـيـاحـي* *وبـالـعـالــيــنَ عِـلِّــيِّــيــن فــتْــحـــاً*
*  بـأهْـلِ الـقُــرْبِ أبْـــوابَ الـسـمـاحِ* *بـجِـبْـرائـيـلَ والـمَــلَــكِ الــكــريــمِ  * 
* بمـيـكـائـيـلَ والـجُــنْــدِ الـــسِـــلاحِ* *وبالبـيـتِ العتيـيـقِ الـجـاهِ سُـؤلــي*
*  وبالأقْصـى المُقَـدَّسِ والأضـاحـي* *بحـقِّ المُصْطَفـى والـرُسْـلِ جمْـعـاً*
*  بـآلِ البـيـتِ بالصـحْـبِ الصِـحـاحِ* *وبــالــشُــهَـــداءِ بـالأبْــرارِعِــتْــقــاً* 
*     بأهـلِ الصِـدْقِ والـقـول الـوِضـاحِ* *وبـالـرُحَـمـاءِ بـالـكُـرَمـاءِ جــــوداً  * 
* بــأهْــلِ الــبِــرِّ أبْــــواب الـنـجــاحِ* *بـأسْــمــاءٍ لــكُـــمْ أحْـصَـيْـتُـمـوهـا    * 
* على الإطْلاقِ أنْ فاطْلِـقْ سراحـي

* *ألآ باللهِ أدْعــــوكُـــــمْ حــبــيــبـــي   * 
* بتِسْـعـيـنٍ وتِـسْــعٍ هُــــمْ فــلاحــي* *يـقـيـنـي أنْــــتَ تسْـمَـعُـنـي يـقـيـنـاً   * 
* وتـعْـلًـمُ حـاجَـتــي قــبْــلَ الــبــواحِ* *وتـعْـلَـمُ مـــا أُعــانــي وآلَ بـيـتــي  * 
* مِـــنَ الأيَّــــامِ والــقــوْمِ الـشِـحــاحِ* *وأُوقِــــنُ أنَّــــكَ الــبـــرُّ الـكَــريــمُ    * 

* وهـلْ يُرْضيـكَ ذُلِّـي وانْفِضـاحـي*
 *وإنْ ترْضى فإنّض النَفْسَ ترضى* 
* بـمـا تقْـضـي وإنْ كــانَ انْـذِبـاحـي* *وأعْـلَــمُ أنَّــــكَ الــغَــوْثُ الــــوَدودُ   * 
* بِـــوِدِّكَ أنْــــتَ إبْــــراءُ الــجِــراحِ* *فـجـبْـراً للكـسـيـرِ الْـصَــبِّ ربِّـــي* 
*     بــأرْزاقٍ كـمــا الـغـيْـثُ الـسِـحـاحِ* *ألآ وامْـنُـنْ بـغــوْثٍ مـــن عُـــلاكَ    * 
* بـغُــفْــرانٍ وأوْقــــــاتٍ صــــــلاحِ* *فـهـلْ يُـرْضـيـكَ حِـــبٌّ يرتَـجـيـكَ* 
*      يُــــرَدُّ بـغَـيْــرِ مــنِّـــكَ بـالـنـجــاحِ* *فَغَـوْثـاً يــا حبـيـبـي لـنــا وعـجِّــلْ* 
*     فمُـضْـطَـرٌّ أنـــا دامـــي الــجِــراحِ

* *عشُِقتُكَ من صِبايَ فأنت شُغْلـي* 
*         وأنــت المُرْتـجـى مــن كُــلَّ لـبِّــي* *وأنـــت لَمَطْـلـبـي عـبــرَ الـسـنـبـن    * 
* وأنـــت لـغـايـتـي ومُــــراُد قـلْـبــي* *وإنَّ الْـشَـوْقَ قـــد فـــاقَ الـتـمـادي      * 
* وطالَ الـدَرْبُ درْبُ الشَـوْقِ ربِّـي* *كـريــمُ أنـــت يــامــوْلايَ فــغْــدِقْ    * 
* عـلـيْـنـا بـنـفْـحـةٍ مــحْــوَ الــعــذاب* *فـفــي لُقْيـاكُـمـو لـهَـنــاءُ روحــــي* 
*     بـجـاهِ جَلالِـكُـمْ كـشْــفَ الـحِـجـاب* *لــنــورِ جـلالـكــم يــــاربُّ قـلـبــي    * 
* تــمَــزَّقَ لـهْـفَــةً قــبــلَ الـشــبــاب* *ومِــنْ حُـسْـنٍ بـديـعٍ تـــاهَ فـكــري* 
*       ومــن فــرْطِ الـبـهـاءِ فـنــا لـبـابـي* *بــإطْـــلاقٍ ومـــــا حــــــدٌّ يَـــحِـــدُّ* 
*       وإنَّ جـلالـكُــمْ يـمْـحــو صــوابــي

* *أهــيــمُ مُــأرَّقــاً شــوْقــاً ووجْــــداً      * 
* وتأْخُـذُنـي الظُـنـونُ الــى انْتِـحـابِ* *فـهـلاَّ وصلْـتـنـي يـومــاً بـكَـشْـفٍ     * 
* وهـلاَّ أرحْتنـي مـنْ ذي الصِـعـابِ* *فــإنَّ القـلْـبَ مـــن شـــوْقٍ جـنــونٌ     * 
* وإنَّ الــروحَ قـــدْ مـــلَّ اغْـتـرابـي* *وإنَّ الـنَـفْــسَ قــــد قــــرَّتْ يـقـيـنـاً* 
*      وإنَّ الـعـقْــلَ يـسْــألُــكَ اقْـتــرابــي

* *أيــــا ربَّــــاهُ مـسْـتـجْـديـكَ أنِّـــــي       * 
* بِبـابِـك قــد وقَـفْـتُ أقـــولُ حـالــي* *وحـالـي الـشـوْقُ يـاربَّـاهُ فـارْحَــمْ* 
*       وقـرِّبْـنـا إلــيــكَ بــــذي الــجــلالِ*
* 
* *ألآ يـــــــــارَبُّ إنَّ الـمُـسْــلِــمــيــنَ   * 
* علـى البطْـحـاءِ فــي هــوْلٍ مهيـنـا* *فـأُولــى القبلـتـيـنِ أسـيــرُ حـــربٍ* 
*      وأغْـلَـبَــهُــمْ خُـــنـــوعٌ سـاكِـتــيــنَ* *وفـــي كلِّ البـــــــــلادِ بـحــورٌ دَمٍّ* 
*       وهـــا هـانــت دمـــاءُ المسـلـمـيـنَ

* *ألآ يــــاربُّ أنْ فـابْـعــثْ رجــــالاً* 
*         مــنَ الأُسْــلِ الجـيـاعِ وكـاشِـريـنَ* *ألآ يــــــاربَّ انْ مَــــــدَداً بــجُــنْــدٍ      * 
* مــــنَ الـعـلْـيـاءِ هُــــمْ ومُـعَـجِّـلـيـنَ* *فبـيـتُ الـقُـدْسِ أعْــراضُ الـرجـالِ       * 
* فـهــيَّــا أُمَّــتـــي رفْـــــعَ الـجَـبـيــنَ* *فــوعْـــدُ اللهِ مـــصْـــدوقٌ بــيُــقْــنٍ      * 
* ولـلأقْــصــى وإنَّــــــا الـداخِـلــيــنَ* *ألآ يـــــاربُّ واكْـتُـبْـنــا شُـــهـــوداً* 
*      لــهــذا الــيــومَ واجْـعَـلْــهُ الـيـقـيــنَ* *وجـمِّــعْ شمْـلـنـا واجْعـلـنـا صـفَّــاً       * 
* ويــسِّــرْ أمْــرنــا دُنْــيـــا وديــنـــا

* *ألآ يـــاربُّ أنْ واهـــدي عُــصــاةً        * 
* بـــديـــن اللهِ هُـــــــمْ مُـتَـشَـكِّـكـيــنَ*
* 
* *ألآ يـــــاربُّ أنْ فــتْــحــاً مُـبـيــنــا* 
*        لـديـنِـكَ أنــــتَ ديــــنُ المُسْـلـمـيـنَ* *وأيِّـــدْنــــا بــجُــنْـــدِ اللهِ جُــــنْــــداً* 
* وأيِّــــدْنــــا بــأجْـــنـــادٍ تــقــيــنـــا* *ألآ نـصْـراً عـلـى الأعْــداءِ دومـــاً       * 
* ألآ واجْـعـلـنــا ربِّـــــي الـغـالـبـيـنَ* *ويَـسِّــر أمْـرنــا وارْفَــــعْ لِـمَـقْــتٍ       * 
* ألآ واغْــفـــر لِـــكُـــلِّ الـعـابــديــن* *ألآ يـــــا ربُّ أنْ إحْــقـــاقُ حـــــقٍّ      * 
* ألآ مــحْــقــاً لِـــكُـــلِّ الـمُـفْـسِـديــنَ* *ألآ يـــــاربُّ أنْ بـطْــشــاً بـــشـــرٍّ      * 
* ألآ يـــــاربُّ أنْ نــصْـــراً لـديــنــا*

*بـيُـقْـنِ مُـحَـمَّـدٍ وبِـطُـهْـرِ عـيـســى       * 
* بــعِــزَّةِ مــاجِــدٍ أنْ كُــــنْ ولـيــنــا* *ألآ يــــــاربُّ أنْ وامْـــحــــقْ ولاة* 
*         لـــديـــنِ اللهِ كـــانـــوا الـبـائـعـيــن* *ألآ يــــــاربُّ أنْ طَـــهِّـــرْ لأرْضٍ* 
*         مـنَ الطـاغـوتِ والفِـعْـل المُشـيـنْ* *بـــآفـــاتٍ بـــأمْــــراضٍ وبـــــــاءٍ        * 
* بـــزِلْـــزالٍ وبُـــرْكـــانٍ مُــهــيـــنْ* *بـإعْـصـارٍ وطــوفــانٍ وخــسْــفٍ       * 
* ألآ يـــا ربُّ وانْــجــي المـؤمـنـيـنْ* *ألآ يـــــاربُّ وادْخِـلــنــا الـجــنــانَ      * 
* مــع الـرُسْـلِ الـكِـرامِ المُصْطَفـيـنَ* *ألآ اكْتُـبـنـا مـــنَ الـشُـهـداءِ ربِّـــي      * 
* ألآ وقــبــلْ دُعــــاءَ اللـصـالـحـيـنَ* *وصــلِّــي ربَّــنــا دومــــاً وســلِّــم      * 
* عـلـى المـحـمـودِ والـهــادي نبـيـنـا* *وآلِ البـيـتِ والأصْـحــابِ جـمـعـاً* 
*         وإنَّــــــا لِـلْـجــنــابِ وشــاكــريــنَ

**محمد المصطفى حسين البهلوان*

----------


## اليمامة

> *اللهم احقن دماءنا واجمع شملنا ووحد صفوفنا وألف بين قلوبنا
> اللهم رد كيد الكائدين لبلادنا والخونة المنافقين واصرف عنا شرهم ،
>  فإنهم لا يعجزونك يا علي يا قدير
> اللهم ان كان ما يحدث في بلادنا خير لنا في ديننا ومعاشنا وعاقبة امرنا، فارضنا به وأعنا على شكرك عليه
>  على الوجه الذي يرضيك عنا.. وان كان هذا شر لنا في ديننا ومعاشنا وعاقبة امرنا، 
> فارحمنا برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء واصرف عنا العذاب وتب علينا يا ارحم الراحمين
> اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه، وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه*


آآآآآآآآآآآمين يارب العالمين

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> ألآ يــاربُّ
> 
> **
> 
> ألآ يــاربُّ يــا مــن أنْــتَ روحــي*
> *  كسـيـرُ القـلـبِ مكْـسـورٌ جُـنـاحـي* *بــعِــزِّ الــــذاتِ ذُلِّــــي يـرْتَـجـيــكَ* 
> *   زوالَ العُـسْـرِ يُـسْـراً وانْشِـراحـي* *بـجـاهِ الـعـرْشِ والكُـرْسـيِّ غـوْثــاً* 
> *     بـكُـنِّـكَ أنْـــتَ فَـرَجــاً وارْتـيـاحـي* *وبـالـعـالــيــنَ عِـلِّــيِّــيــن فــتْــحـــاً*
> ...


رائعة مناجاتك يا أستاذ محمد
التمست فيها صدقا بلا حدود 
أجاب الله دعائك ان شاء الله وتقبله منك

مرحبا بك أيها الفاضل

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

*رباااااه*
أدعوك أن تشفى كل مريض 
وكل متعب 
يارب

----------


## محمد البهلوان

> رائعة مناجاتك يا أستاذ محمد
> التمست فيها صدقا بلا حدود 
> أجاب الله دعائك ان شاء الله وتقبله منك
> 
> مرحبا بك أيها الفاضل


*جزيل الشكر سيدتي , أسألهُ جلَّ وعلآ أن يتقبل منَّا جميعاً , وهو على كل شيئٍ قدير .*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم أرزقنا شفاعة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
يارب
عفوك ورضاك وحسن لقاك

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم أرزقنا شفاعة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم
> يارب
> عفوك ورضاك وحسن لقاك


آآآآمين يارب

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
سيبقى في قلبي أمل يضيء
كسرآج في أقصى المساء 
لأنك فى صدرى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

O....................... اللهم لا تكسر لي ظهرا ....................o
o......................... ولا تصعب لـي حاجة ......................o
o......................... ولا تعظم علي امرا .......................o
o......,,,.............. اللهم لا تحني لي قامة .....................o
o......................... ولاتكشف لي سترا ...................... O
o.......................... ولاتفضح لي سرا ........................o
o......,,,.......... اللهم ان عصيتك جهرا فأغفرلي ...............o
o..................... وان عصيتك سرا فأسترني ...................o
o.اللهم لا تجعل ابتلائي في جسدي ولا في مالي ولا في أهلي.o
o.................... اللهم لا تمكن مني حاسد ....................o
o.................... ولاتفرح بسقوطي أعدائي ....................o
o..... اللهم أغنني بحلالك عن حرامك وبخشيتك عن عصيانك....o
o... اللهم أن ضاقت على الأرض بما رحبت فأغثني برحمتك ......o
o............... اللهم أني رفعت لك يدي أدعو بحاجة ..............o
o...................... فلا ترد يدي يــــــآآآآرب ......................o

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم يا عالم بالحال وغنى عن السؤال
أسألك اللهم عطاءا ومغفرة ورضوانا
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نوورا

*اللهم ياذا الحبل الشديد , والامر الرشيد,
اسألك الامن يوم الوعيد,والجنه يوم الخلود,
مع المقربين الشهود,الركع السجود,الموفين بالعهود,
انك رحيم ودود,وانك تفعل ماتريد.
*

----------


## نوورا

*اللهم ثبتني وثقل موازيني
وحقق إيماني

وارفع درجاتي
وتقبل صلاتي واعمالي
واغفر لي خطيئتي وأسألك
الدرجات العلى من الجنة

اللهم انس وحدتي

بقربك

يارب*

----------


## اليمامة

ثقة لا يهتز لها ركن ولا يميل 
فأنت ولى الذين آمنوا ياربى 

يا وليّ ونعم النصير 
كن بجوارى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

استعفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته
استعفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته
استعفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سنمته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل وقت اهدرته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضحته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت اليه 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل اثم فعلته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل علم نسيته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته
استعفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت اليه 
ثم عـــــــــــــدت فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــه *** من نفسي ولم أوفي به
استعفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي بها فاستعنت بها علي معصيتك
استعفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سرا أو علانية 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل علم سئلت عنه فكتمته 
استعفر الله العظيم من كل قول ام أعمل به وخالفته

----------


## اليمامة

> استعفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته
> استعفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته
> استعفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته 
> استعفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سنمته 
> استعفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضعته 
> استعفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل وقت اهدرته 
> استعفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته 
> استعفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته 
> استعفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمته *** استعفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به 
> ...


استغفرك اللهم وأتوب إليك 

تقبل الله منك ..

آآآمين

----------


## اليمامة

ياحي يا قيوم
برحمتك استغيث
أصلح لي شأني كله
ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ....
رباااااه

----------


## الشحرورة

*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مُوجِباتِ رحْمتِكَ ، وَعزَائمَ مغفِرتِكَ
والسَّلامَةَ مِن كُلِّ إِثمٍ ، والغَنِيمَةَ مِن كُلِّ بِرٍ
وَالفَوْزَ بالجَنَّةِ ، وَالنَّجاةَ مِنَ النَّارِ

أختى اليمامة

تسلمى على الموضوع
ربنا يجازيك بالخير دايما

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## 3bs96

ونعم بالله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ونعم بالله


مرحبا بك فى المنتدى
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم عفوك ورضاك وحسن لقاك
يا عالما بحالى وغنى عن سؤالى
أكل إليك أمرى كله
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك

----------


## اليمامة

> *اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مُوجِباتِ رحْمتِكَ ، وَعزَائمَ مغفِرتِكَ
> والسَّلامَةَ مِن كُلِّ إِثمٍ ، والغَنِيمَةَ مِن كُلِّ بِرٍ
> وَالفَوْزَ بالجَنَّةِ ، وَالنَّجاةَ مِنَ النَّارِ
> 
> أختى اليمامة
> 
> تسلمى على الموضوع
> ربنا يجازيك بالخير دايما
> 
> ودى وتقديرى*



مرحبا يا شحرورة
سعيدة بك 

وتقبل الله منك ان شاء الله
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> ونعم بالله


ونعم بالله ..فليس لنا الاه

أهلا وسهلا
 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

فى أعماق قلبى 
نصبت لك يا ربى عرشا
دائما أنت مليئه
فخذ بناصيتى 
ولا تجازينى بنواجزى

----------


## اليمامة

أَشيَاءْ فِيْ اَلقَلب لا أَحدَ يَعلم عَنها سِوى خَالِقُها
سواك يارب 
ولذلك فأنا فى أمان

----------


## نوورا

*

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ 
وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ 
رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا 
رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ 
رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَاد
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من كل دابة وهامّة ومن كل عين لامّة

----------


## اليمامة

*
رباااه*
لا شيء يستحق التفكير
سِوى
كيف أُرضيك

----------


## kethara

*

ربنا افرغ علينا صبًرا وتوفنا مسلمين
اللهم أيدنى منك بصبر دائم وألبسني ثوب الحلم
وارزقني من فضلك العميم وأسدل علي جناحك الرحيم
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين

أختى الرقيقة ندى
تحية نقية بحجم روعة أختيارك وهذة المساحة الطيبة

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته.
وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ،
ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

شكرا يا يمامة ربنا يجازيك خير*

----------


## اليمامة

*يَا رب ..*
فى قلبى دعوات عانقت أبواب السماء 
 ف بعَطفك وَ رحمتك الواسعه قل لهَا : [ كونيْ ]

----------


## نوورا

*اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله
وان كان في بطن الارض فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان عسيرا فيسره
وان كان قليلا فاكثره وبارك فيه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .

*

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم احفظ أمى ..
واجعلها لى جنة وحريرا

----------


## اليمامة

> *اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله
> وان كان في بطن الارض فاخرجه
> وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان عسيرا فيسره
> وان كان قليلا فاكثره وبارك فيه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .
> 
> *


آآآآآمين

----------


## اليمامة

> *اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته.
> وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ،
> ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..
> 
> شكرا يا يمامة ربنا يجازيك خير*


وجزاكم بمثله يا شحرورة

اهلا بك

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> ربنا افرغ علينا صبًرا وتوفنا مسلمين
> اللهم أيدنى منك بصبر دائم وألبسني ثوب الحلم
> وارزقني من فضلك العميم وأسدل علي جناحك الرحيم
> اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
> 
> أختى الرقيقة ندى
> تحية نقية بحجم روعة أختيارك وهذة المساحة الطيبة
> ...


مرحبا يا قيثارة
اشكرك من كل قلبى 
ومرحبا بك دائما هنا

 :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يارب ..نجي بلادي كما نجيت يوسف من غيابة الجب..

----------


## nova_n

*اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستظلون بظلك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك ,
 واجعلنا ممن يبشرون بروح وريحان ورب راض عنا غير غضبان
اللهم ياهادي العصاة والمذنبين اهدنا يا أرحم الراحمين
 واهد لنا العاصين واجعلنا سبب في هداية الناس أجمعين
*

----------


## nova_n

*دعاء من القرآن :
(ربّنا لا تؤاخذنا انْ نسينا أو أخطأنا ربّنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا
كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ربّنا ولاتحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به
واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين )
( ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد اذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة انك أنت الوهاب )
اللهم آمين

*

----------


## نوورا

*ربى ان كنت انا العاصى فأنت التواب
وان كنت انا الجاحد فأنت الوهاب
وان كنت استحق العقاب
فأنت لاتغلق الابواب
* رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء**

----------


## اليمامة

ربآآآآآآآه
أمنحنيْ ضِلع صَبر !
يَحتضَن كسر بآقي أضلُعي ، 
واجبرنى .

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
املأ كُلى قناعة الرضا
حتى تصبح أحلامى بسيطة أكثر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم عافنا وأعف عنا
نسألك العفو والعافية يا حنان يا منان
اللهم إنا نسألك رضاك والجنة
ونعود بك من سخطك والنار

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم عافنا وأعف عنا
> نسألك العفو والعافية يا حنان يا منان
> اللهم إنا نسألك رضاك والجنة
> ونعود بك من سخطك والنار


آآآآمين

----------


## اليمامة

ربااااه
خذ من عمري أياماً وزد في عمر اولادى وأحبائى والناس 
خذ كل مابقلبي من سعادة وأسعد به قلوبهم
 خذ مني يارب كل شئ واحفظهم بصحة وعافية

----------


## نوورا

*اللَّهُمَّ أصْلِحْ لي دِيني الَّذي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أمْرِي،
وَأصْلِحْ لي دُنْيايَ الَّتِي فيها مَعاشِي،
وأصْلِحْ لي آخِرَتِي الَّتي فيها مَعادي،
وَاجْعَلِ الحَياةَ زيادَةً لي في كُلّ خَيْرٍ،
وَاجْعَلِ المَوْتَ راحَةً لي مِنْ كُلّ شَرٍّ.

*

----------


## اليمامة

أمام كل قدر يارب
أنا راضية 
فالحمد لك عدد ما كان 
وعدد ما يكون

----------


## الشحرورة

*
رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق وأخرجنى مخرج صدق 
واجعل لى من لدنك سلطانًا نصيرا

*

----------


## منى شهاب

*
اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ورزقاً واسعاً وقلبًا خاشعًا 
ونعمة لا تحول وفضلاً لا يزول وشفاء عاجلاً من كل سقم وداء 

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم إجعلنى فى عينى صغيرا وفى أعين الناس كبيرا
اللهم لا تفتنى فى دينى وأرزقنى حبك وحب من يحبك
اللهم إغفر لوالدى ولموتى المسلمين
وألحقنا بهم فى جنات النعيم
لا إله إلا أنت
ولا معبود سواك
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك يا رب العالمين

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
ادعوك أن ترحمني بترك معاصيك أبداً ما أبقيتني
 وارحمني من تكلف ما لا يعنني
 وارزقني حسن المنظر فيما يرضيك عني
 وألزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني
 وارزقني أن أن أتلوه على النحو الذي يرضيك .

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ورزقاً واسعاً وقلبًا خاشعًا 
> ونعمة لا تحول وفضلاً لا يزول وشفاء عاجلاً من كل سقم وداء 
> 
> *


اهلا بك يا منى 
تسعدنى رؤيتك هنا
اللهم تقبل دعائك

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم إجعلنى فى عينى صغيرا وفى أعين الناس كبيرا
> اللهم لا تفتنى فى دينى وأرزقنى حبك وحب من يحبك
> اللهم إغفر لوالدى ولموتى المسلمين
> وألحقنا بهم فى جنات النعيم
> لا إله إلا أنت
> ولا معبود سواك
> ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك يا رب العالمين


آآآآآمين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*اللهم أجعل أقسى  أيامي  مافات منها*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *اللهم أجعل أقسى  أيامي  مافات منها*


دعاء جميل جدا
اللهم آمين

----------


## الشحرورة

*اللهم ارحمنا إذا أورينا التراب وغلقت من القبور الأبواب
فإذا الوحشة والوحدة وهول الحساب
اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## نوورا

*
اللهم استرنا فوق الارض
وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك*

----------


## اليمامة

يارب ..لست أخاف على وطنى طالما انت موجود
لكنى ..اتمنى أن أعيش فى وطن قوى الإيمان ..عادل فى ظل ولى! يخافك ويقيم شرعك قريبا

اللهم ولى علينا خيارنا
ولا تولى علينا شرارنا
وارحمنا

----------


## kethara

*

(رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ
 فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ 
رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ 
رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَاد ِ)

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض
وتحت الارض ويوم العرض عليك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم إجعل لكل من شارك بدعاء أو قرأ دعاء فى هذا الموضوع نصيب من إجابتك لكل دعاء
اللهم يا من تستجيب الدعاء إجعلنا ممن تستجيب دعائهم ولا تخيب رجاءنا يا أرحم الراحمين
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نوورا

*يا الله .. يا كريم .. يا أول .. يا آخر .. يا مجيب .. يا فارج الهمّ .. ويا كاشف الغمّ ..
فرّج همي ويسّر أمري .. وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي
وارزقني من حيث .. لا أحتسب يا ربّ العالمين*

----------


## منى شهاب

*


اللهم انى توكلت عليك فلا تعاملنى بما انا اهل له
ولكن عاملنى بما انت اهل له

*

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم إجعل لكل من شارك بدعاء أو قرأ دعاء فى هذا الموضوع نصيب من إجابتك لكل دعاء
> اللهم يا من تستجيب الدعاء إجعلنا ممن تستجيب دعائهم ولا تخيب رجاءنا يا أرحم الراحمين
> لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين


يارب يا أحمد

آآآمين

----------


## اليمامة

يارب 
تأتى الأيام علىّ
وتمر ..
كل ما أحاول فعله 
ألا أشوه وجهها
سواء باجترار أوجاع 
او بمخاوف من المستقبل
آخذ قدرك يارب كما هو
نقى .. 
مغسول بضياء الشمس ..
رطباً بندى التوكل عليك
آخذه قدرك كما منحته لى 
أبيضاً صافياً ..
أكتب فيه ما اريد
ولا أنسى أن أجعل ما أكتب 
لى .. 
وليس على أحد غيرى 


رباااه 
كن معى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله
وان كان في بطن الارض فاخرجه
وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان عسيرا فيسره
وان كان قليلا فاكثره وبارك فيه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .

----------


## kethara

*اللهم أغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات وأصلح ذات بينهم
وألف بين قلوبهم وإجعل فى قلوبهم الاٍيمان والحكمه وأوزعهم ان يشكروا نعمتك
التى انعمت عليهم وأن يوفوا بعهدك الذى عاهدتهم به . أللهم إعفوا عنهم وعافيهم

*

----------


## اليمامة

الّلهُمَّ إِنِّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى بِكَ شَهِيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَمِيعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكَّانَ سَماواتِكَ وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ، وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مِنْ أَنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأَنْشَأتَ مِنْ أَصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ، أَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الّهُ لا إِلهَ إِلا أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لا شَرِيكَ لَكَ وَلا عَدِيلَ وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ وَلا تَبْدِيلَ، وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدا صَلَّى الّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَاَّلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ أَدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ إِلى العِبادِ وَجاهَدَ فِي الّهِ عَزَّ وَجلَّ حَقَّ الجِهادِ، وَأَنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌ مِنَ الثَّوابِ، وَأَنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ.

الّلهُمَّ ثَبِّتْنِي عَلى دِينِكَ ما أَحْيَيْتَنِي، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبِي بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنِي، وَهَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الوَهّابُ. صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى اَّل مُحَمَّدٍ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ أَتْباعِهِ وَشِيعَتِهِ، وَاحْشُرْنِي فِي زُمْرَتِهِ، وَوَفِّقْنِي لأَداءِ فَرْضِ الجُمُعاتِ وَما أَوْجَبْتَ عَلَيَّ فِيها مِنْ الطّاعاتِ وَقَسَمْتَ لأهْلِها مِنَ العَطاءِ فِي يَوْمِ الجَزاءِ. إِنَّكَ أَنْت‌َ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ.

----------


## loly_h

*
اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا 
و على الايمانِ الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا 
و أنت راضٍ عنّا*

----------


## اليمامة

ياالله

----------


## نوورا

*
    اللهم ياحي ياقيوم
    ياذا الجلال والإكرام
    يامنان يابديع السموات والإرض
    اللهم لاتدع لنا ذنباً إلا غفرتة
    ولاهمـاً إلا فرجتة .. ولاديناً إلا قضيتة
    ولامريضاً إلا شفيتة .. ولاهمـاً إلا فرجتة
    ولاأسيراً إلا فككتة .. ولاعسيراً إلا يسرتة
    ولاشيئاً من حوائج الدنيآ هي لك رضى
    ولنا فيها صـلآح إلا أعنتنا على قضائيها
    ويسرتها برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمــين

*

----------


## loly_h

*يارب ...

يـَـا مَنْ وَســـع مُلكـــهْ ؛ إِرْحـَــم مَنْ ضـَــاقَ صَــــدْرُه*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين

لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين

لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين

سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له

له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وإليه
المصير وهو على كل شيء قدير.
لا إله إلا الله إقراراً بربوبيته
سبحان الله خضوعا لعظمته
اللهم يا نور السماوات والأرض، يا عماد السماوات الأرض، يا جبار
السماوات والأرض، يا ديان السماوات والأرض، يا وارث السماوات والأرض،

يا مالك السماوات والأرض، يا عظيم السماوات والأرض، يا عالم

السماوات والأرض ، يا قيوم السماوات والأرض، يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة.
اللهم إني أسألك، أن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت الحنان المنان،

بديع السماوات والأرض، ذو الجلال و الإكرام، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

بسم الله أصبحنا وأمسينا، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد رسول الله،

وأن الجنة حق، والنار حق، وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها،
و أن الله يبعث من في القبور.
الحمد لله الذي لا يرجى إلا فضله، ولا رازق غيره

الله أكبر ليس كمثله شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع البصير.

اللهم إني أسألك في صلاتي ودعائي، بركة تطهر بها قلبي، وتكشف بها
كربي، وتغفر بها ذنبي، وتصلح بها أمري، وتغني بها فقري، وتذهب
بها شري، وتكشف بها همي وغمي، وتشفي بها سقمي، وتقضي بها ديني،
وتجلو بها حزني، وتجمع بها شملي، وتبيض بها وجهي.
يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم إليك مدت يدي، وفيما عندك عظمت رغبتي. فاقبل توبتي، وارحم
ضعف قوتي، واغفر خطيئتي، واقبل معذرتي، واجعل لي من كل خير نصيباً،

والى كل خير سبيلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم لا هادى لمن أضلت، ولا معطي لما منعت، ولا مانع لما أعطيت،
ولا باسط لما قبضت، ولا مقدم لما أخرت، ولا مؤخر لما قدمت
اللهم أنت الحليم فلا تعجل، وأنت الجواد فلا تبخل ، وأنت العزيز فلا تذل ،
وأنت المنيع فلا ترام، وأنت المجير فلا تضام، وأنت
على كل شيء قدير
اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،
ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح
عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك
اللهم إني أسألك يا فارج الهم، ويا كاشف الغم، يا مجيب دعوة
المضطرين، يا رحمن الدنيا، يا رحيم الآخرة، إرحمني برحمتك.
اللهم لك أسلمت، وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت،
فاغفر لى ما قدمت وما أخرت، وما أسرت وما أعلنت، وأنت المقدم
وأنت المؤخر. لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن،
عليك توكلت، وأنت رب العرش العظيم

اللهم آت نفسي تقواها، وزكها يا خير من زكاها، أنت وليها ومولاها يا رب العالمين

اللهم إني أسألك مسألة البائس الفقير، وأدعوك دعاء المفتقر الذليل،
لا تجعلني بدعائك رب شقيا، وكن بي رؤوفاً رحيماً يا خير المؤولين،
يا أكرم المعطين، يا رب العالمين

اللهم رب جبريل وميكائيل و إسرافيل وعزرائيل، إعصمني من فتن الدنيا

وفقني لما تحب و ترضى، وثبتني بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا

وفي الآخرة، ولا تضلني بعد أن هديتني وكن لي عوناً ومعيناً، وحافظاً
و ناصراً
اللهم استر عورتي وأقل عثرتي، واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي،
وعن يميني وعن شمالي، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين.
اللهم إني أسألك الصبر عند القضاء، و منازل الشهداء، وعيش

السعداء، وال على الأعداء، ومرافقة الأنبياء، يا رب العالمين.
وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين

----------


## kethara

*اللهم اجعل اخر كلامي في الدنيا لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
اللهم ما كان من خير فمن الله و حده .. و ما كان من شر فمني او من الشيطان
اللهم لا تجعلنا ممن ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون انهم يحسنون صنعا*

----------


## الشحرورة

*
اللهم خذ بأيدينا في المضائق واكشف لنا وجوه الحقائق 
ووفقنا لما تحب واعصمنا من الزلل 
وقنا مصارع السوء واكفنا كيد الحساد وشماتة الأضداد 
والطف بنا في سائر تصرفاتنا واكفنا من جميع جهاتنا
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## نوورا

*اللهم لا تجعلنى سببا فى شتات

و لا أدافع عن باطل

و اجعلنى من المصلحين فى الأرض لا من المفسدين

و سامح و اغفر لأصحاب النية الحسنة

وارسل صاعقتك على كل محرض على الفتنة و النزاع

اللهم امين*

----------


## اليمامة

قبل أنام يا رب 
وعندما أضع رأسى على الوسادة
ادعوك..
أن تغفر لى 
وتسامحنى بغزارة
فربما لا أفيق 






سامحنى يارب

----------


## نوورا

*

اللّهم هبني الصبر والقدرة لأرضى بما ليس منه بد،
وهبني اللّهم الشجاعة والقوة لأغير ما تقوى على تغييره يد،
وهبني اللهم السداد والحكمة لأميز بين هذا وذاك


*

----------


## الشحرورة

*اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى
ولك الحمد إذا رضيت
ولك الحمد بعد الرضى
ولك الحمد على كل حال
*

----------


## اليمامة

> اللهم أغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات وأصلح ذات بينهم
> وألف بين قلوبهم وإجعل فى قلوبهم الاٍيمان والحكمه وأوزعهم ان يشكروا نعمتك
> التى انعمت عليهم وأن يوفوا بعهدك الذى عاهدتهم به . أللهم إعفوا عنهم وعافيهم






> اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا
> و على الايمانِ الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا
> و أنت راضٍ عنّا






> اللهم ياحي ياقيوم
> ياذا الجلال والإكرام
> يامنان يابديع السموات والإرض
> اللهم لاتدع لنا ذنباً إلا غفرتة
> ولاهمـاً إلا فرجتة .. ولاديناً إلا قضيتة
> ولامريضاً إلا شفيتة .. ولاهمـاً إلا فرجتة
> ولاأسيراً إلا فككتة .. ولاعسيراً إلا يسرتة
> ولاشيئاً من حوائج الدنيآ هي لك رضى
> ولنا فيها صـلآح إلا أعنتنا على قضائيها
> ويسرتها برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمــين






> لا إله إلا الله الملك الحق المبين
> 
> لا إله إلا الله العدل اليقين
> 
> لا إله إلا الله ربنا ورب آبائنا الأولين
> 
> سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
> لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له
> 
> ...






> اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى
> ولك الحمد إذا رضيت
> ولك الحمد بعد الرضى
> ولك الحمد على كل حال






استجب لدعائنا يارب ..
كما وعدتنا

----------


## اليمامة

أصلح سريرتى ياربى 
لتصلح لى علانيتى
أصلح ما بينى وبينك يا الله
لتصلح ما بينى وبين الناس


رباااه
انى أحاول أن أشتغل بأمر آخرتى
حتى تكفينى أمر دنياى 


فأعيننى يارب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم لا تحرمني سعة رحمتك، وسبوغ نعمتك، وشمول عافيتك، وجزيل عطائك،
ولا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي، ولا تجازني بقبيح
عملي، ولا تصرف وجهك الكريم عني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم لا تحرمني وأنا أدعوك ... ولا تخيبني وأنا أرجوك

----------


## الشحرورة

*اللهم إنى أسألك بأن تسبغ علينا من نعمك وفضلك ورضوانك بما أنت أهل له يا الله
اللهم أسترنا ولا تفضحنا ولا تخزنا يوم العرض عليك
أستغفرك ربى وأتوب إليك
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم*

----------


## اليمامة

بك الرجاء يارب .. لا يخيب أبدا 

أرجوك أن تشفى كل مريض

----------


## kethara

*

اللهم انك عفو تُحب العقو فاعفو عنى*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ربنا آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

أسألك يارب أن تطمئن قلبى 
وأن تدثرنى بعفوك ولطفك ومحبتك

----------


## loly_h

*رباهـ..
 أنا لك مناجية .. وبعفوك ورحمتك راجية
رباهـ..
 ليس لي سواك .. فلا تحرمني من عفوك ورضاك
ربـــاهــ ..
 ليس لي سواك 
.. فارحمني ..
.. فارحمني ..
..فارحمني ...*

----------


## اليمامة

رباااه
أحبك ..فقد توالت علىّ من عطاياك الرحمات
وأحمدك ..فقد غمرتنى من وجودك البركات
وأدرك أن أى أمر مما سرنى يرجع إليك فضله
واى مما ساءنى يعود إلى وزره

وصالك نعيم يا ربى 
فاوصلنى

----------


## ابن البلد

يارب سلم

----------


## nariman

> 


يارب..

----------


## اليمامة

( وتوكل على الحي الذي لايموت ) 

اللهم انى توكلت عليك
فأحيى أمورى كلها
وكملها
وأتمها

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أبوء لك بنعمتك وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لايغفر الذنوب إلا أنت أعوذ بك من شر ماصنعت

----------


## kethara

*



اللهم أغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات
وأصلح ذات بينهم
وألف بين قلوبهم وإجعل فى قلوبهم الاٍيمان والحكمه
وأوزعهم ان يشكروا نعمتك
التى انعمت عليهم وأن يوفوا بعهدك الذى عاهدتهم به .
أللهم إعفوا عنهم وعافيهم


*

----------


## اليمامة

( لم أجد صورة تشبه مشاعري البتة ) !

فقط دعائى هو :

اللهم اهتك حماك يا بشار !

----------


## سوما

ربي ألبسنآ حلّة الصبر .. و ارزقنآ آلرضآ بمآ تخبئْہ لنآ ..
و سُق إليّنآ غيومَ خيرٍ .. فإنّك تٌحسن تدبير أمورنآ ......
جزاكم الله خيراً ...  :f:

----------


## نوورا

اللهم ارحمنا يوم تقول لجهنم هل امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم آمين اللهم آمين اللهم آمين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم باعد بيننا وبين ذنوبنا كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب
ونقنا من ذنوبنا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس
وإغسلنا من ذنوبنا بالثلج والماء والبرد

----------


## اليمامة

> ربي ألبسنآ حلّة الصبر .. و ارزقنآ آلرضآ بمآ تخبئْہ لنآ ..
> و سُق إليّنآ غيومَ خيرٍ .. فإنّك تٌحسن تدبير أمورنآ ......
> جزاكم الله خيراً ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم استجب لها اللهم استجب 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## الشحرورة

اللهم إني توكلت عليك أنت وحدك لا إله إلا أنت فكن معي
 وفرّح قلبي بما أتمنى فأنت وحدك تعلم مرادي وأمنياتي
اللهم وفقني لما تحب وترضى اللهم إني أسألك خير المسألة 
وخير الدعاء وخير النجاح وخير الحياة وخير الممات

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## kethara

ربـي إن كـانت الدنيـا متعبة لـي ،
 فألـهمني "الصبـر" حتـى أغـادرهـا إليـك ، واجعـل
 خـاتمتـي من "أفضـل" أعمالي ،
 واقضنـي إليك و أنت قد "طهرتنــي" من ذنوبـي.

----------


## اليمامة

> ربـي إن كـانت الدنيـا متعبة لـي ،
>  فألـهمني "الصبـر" حتـى أغـادرهـا إليـك ، واجعـل
>  خـاتمتـي من "أفضـل" أعمالي ،
>  واقضنـي إليك و أنت قد "طهرتنــي" من ذنوبـي.



اللهم آآمين يارب ..

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة

مساء
الإحتياج إلى ذرات الأكسجيـن 
بعدما توسط الغبار فوق صدورنا ....
ربآآآه !!
أبدلها بقطرات المطر تطهر السمآء ..
وقلوب البشر .. 
أكثرو من الإبتهال والإستغفار فربما
أشعث أغبر لو أقسم على الله لأبره 
رحمتكَ يآرب !!

----------


## اليمامة

*ربااااه

 اجعلني خيراً مما يظنون 

 ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون 





واغفر لي ما لا يعلمون

وبرحمتك ارحمنى

يا أرحم الراحمين
*

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*
** القُرْبُ 
إلَهي مَسْألَتِي

مِنْ ذَاتِكَ قُرْبي 
لَمُرَادي



رُحْمَاكَ عَلَيْها أقْوَامٌ
عَاشُوا الأعْمَارَ وزُهَّادِ

رُحْمَاكَ إلهي بِنَـجَاةٍ
لِلْخَـيْرِِ بِأَرْضٍ بِبِلادي

رُحْمَاكَ عَلَى الأرْضِِ وأجً
طُوفَانُ الشَّـرِّ بإمْدَادِ


والنَّاسُ سُكَارى بالدُّنْيا
لاهِينَ بفِسْقٍ الإلْحـَادِ

المَالُ وَصَارَ لَغَـايَتِهِمْ
لِهَوَاهُمْ كانوا العُـبَّادِ

غَوْثَاهُ إلهي فرْحَمَـنَا
من عَصـْر ِ الكُفْرِ وإفسادِ



بالفَضْلِ أغِثْنا رُحْمَاكَ
ربِّي و أمِتْنا أشْـهَادِ

وبجَّنة خُـلْدٍ أدخلنا
وبفضلِ كريمٍ جـوادي

محمد البهلوان

**
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يا رب 
أسألك العفو والعافية
وأسألك رضاك والجنة
وأعوذ بك من سخطك والنار
اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر
وأعوذ بك من فتنة المحيا وفتنة الممات
وأعوذ بك من قتنة المسيخ الدجال

----------


## الشحرورة

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار أو في سواد الليل 
في ملأ وخلاء ، وسر وعلانية وأنت ناظر إلي
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار 
تركتها خطأ أو عمدًا ، أو نسيانا مني أو جهلاً 
وأستغفرك اللهم من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين 
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
تركتها غفلة أو سهوًا أو نسيانا أو تهاونًا أو جهلا ً أو قلة مبالاة بها
أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله مما يكره الله قولاً وفعلاً .. 
وباطنًا وظاهرا
اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## nova_n

اللهم أنت ….الواهب لاسواك…. والمعطي لمن دعاك …
 يا من ترانا ولانراك … وتعطينا ولانبلغ ثناك …
 اجعل كل أيامنا في حسن عبادتك وارزقنا من خير الدنيا ونعيم الاخرة… آمين…

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*باب
 الرجــــــــــــــــــــــــاء*
*على باب الرجاء سجدْتُ ربي*
*أُراجي القربَ
من ذاتٍ
يقينَِْ
**على باب الرجاء*
*بدمع قلبي
بشدَّةِ لوْعَتي
وبذي
الأنــــــــــــــــين
**على باب الرجاء
بيقنِ
أحمد
وبصدقه الفذِّ
ألأمينَْ
**على باب الرجاء
وبسم ربي
ألا جمعا
لكل المسلمين
*

----------


## اليمامة

فـتنٌ كالليل المظلم....
::
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ السَّاعَةِ فِتَنٌ كَأَنَّهَا قِطَعُ اللَّيْلِ الْمُظْلِمِ , 
يُصْبِحُ الرَّجُلُ فِيهَا مُؤْمِنًا وَيُمْسِي كَافِرًا , وَيُمْسِي مُؤْمِنًا وَيُصْبِحُ كَافِرًا , يَبِيعُ خَلاقَهُمْ فِيهَا بِعَرَضٍ 
مِنَ الدُّنْيَا يَسِيرًا , أَوْ بِعَرَضِ الدُّنْيَا " .




اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من الفتن ما ظهر منها و ما بطـــــن .

----------


## الشحرورة

اللهم  أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت        خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك 
ما  استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء        لك بنعمتك علي 
وأبوء لك بذنبي  فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## اليمامة

*إذا رأيت نفسك تعلّقت بشيءٍ من أمور الدنيا و أصبح همك
 ضع يدك على قلبك..وادع ربك مثلما أفعل ..وقل :


" اللهم زد قلبي حبًا وتعلقًا وأقبالاً عليك "
** 
*

----------


## اليمامة

" ماما ..هانروح الجنة امتى ؟ "

:


:


:


*ياربّ*

----------


## فراشة

(رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً  سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ 
رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ  النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ 
رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ  آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا 
رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا  وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ 
رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَاد ِ)   
[آل عمران/191-194]

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*أَيُّهَا الْيُقْنُ
الْطَلِــــــــــــــــيِقْ
يَا مُطْــــــــــــــــــــلَقُ
الْكَمَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالْ
يَا ذَ الْجَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلَالْ
يَا شَدِيدَ الْمَحَـَـَـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالْ
يَا مُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــزَلْـــــــــــــــــ  ــــزِلْ
الْــــــــــــــــزِلْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــزَالْ
بِحَقِّ
يَقِــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــيِنْ
زِلْــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــزَالٌ
بِأَمْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر  ِيِكَا
أمِّنُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووُ ُُ
آمِيِـــــــــــــــــــــنْ
~~~~~~
~~~~
~~
~

*

----------


## نوورا

اللهم اني اعود بك ان اضل او اضل اوازل و ازل
او اظلم او اظلم او اجهل او يجهل على

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*يَا أَُّيُّهَا*
العِــــــــــــــظُّ
ألْأَعَــــــــــــــــــــــظُّ
ألْأَعْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظَمُ
الْمُعَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظَمُ
يَا طَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلْ  قُ
الْكِبْـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــرِيَاءْ
بِحَقِّ يقين
زِلْــــــــزَالٌ
بِأَمْــــــرِيكا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم إشف مرضانا وإرحم موتانا وإهلك أعدائنا

----------


## محمد البهلوان

يَا
أيُّها
الأحــــدُ
الْفَـــــــرِيدْ 
يَا ذَ الْجَـــلَالِ
والْإِكْـــــــــــــــرَامْ
يَا ذ الْمَنِّ والْإِنْعَــــامْ
بِجَـــــاهِ
أَحْـــــمَدْ
زِلْـــزَالٌ
بِأَمْرِيكَا

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اليمامة

*


اللهم نجنى من ضعف نفسى وشرورها 
وارفع عنى ما تضمره لى من استمساك بالزائل 
والمغرى  
ومضللات الفتن 
يارب*

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم مالي إلا الأمل بعفوك بعد عافيتك ورحمتك عليّ وعلى من أحب

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم اجعل قلوبنا نقية بيضاء
وارزقنا بمحبتك أعلى الدرجات 

يارب

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم اغفر لجسد ♥
:~:
حملنا 9 اشهر وهنا على وهن ♥
:~:
فرقت عظامه وتشقق جلده فحرمناه الراحة والنوم ♥
:~:
وامتصصنا من عافيته مايكفي لامراضه ♥
:~:
ثم خرجنا منه بشق الانفس ♥
:~:
ربي بارك لي في والدتي ♥
:~:
فأنا لا اقوى على العيش بدونها ♥
:~:
اللــــــــهــــــــــم اجعل أمي سيده من سيدات أهل الجنة ♥

----------


## kethara

يا رب :  علمني أن التسامح هو أكبر مراتب القوة .. 
 وأن حب الانتقام هو أول مظاهر الضعف 
يارب : إذا جردتني من المال اترك لي الأمل .. 
وإذا جردتني من النجاح اترك لي قوة العناد حتى أتغلب على الفشل .. 
وإذا جردتني من نعمة الصحة اترك لي نعمة الإيمان 
يا رب : إذا أسأت إلى الناس أعطني شجاعة الإعتذار .. 
وإذا أساء الناس إلىّ أعطني شجاعة العفو والغفران 
يا رب :  علمني أن أحب الناس كما أحب نفسي .. 
 وعلمني أن أحاسب نفسي كما أحاسب الناس 
يا رب : ساعدني على أن أقول الحق في وجه الأقوياء ..  
وساعدني على ألا أقول الباطل لأكسب تصفيق الضعفاء

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم اشفى كل مريض
واجعل عذابه فى المرض ..شفاعة له يوم العرض العظيم 
يارب

----------


## الشحرورة

اللهم أني أسألك بإسمك العظيم الأعظم 

أن ترحم اموات المسلمين 
اللهم اسكنهم الفردوس الأعلى 
اللهم صلٍ وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الشحرورة

اللهم اجعلنا ممن دعاك فأجبته
وسألك فأعطيته"وتوكل عليك فكفيته
وإلى حلول دارك دار السلام أدنيته
ياجواد جد علينا وعاملنا بما أنت أهله
فإنك أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## nova_n

*سبحان الله يا فارج الهم وكاشف الغم 
فرج همى ويسر امرى وارحم ضعفى وقله حيلتى 
وارزقنى من حيث لا احتسب يا رب العالمين.
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *سبحان الله يا فارج الهم وكاشف الغم 
> فرج همى ويسر امرى وارحم ضعفى وقله حيلتى 
> وارزقنى من حيث لا احتسب يا رب العالمين.
> *



اللهم استجب

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم لا تحيجني لأحدٍ من خلقك ، واغنني عمن سواك .

----------


## نوورا

*يارب أنصرنى على القوم الظالمين*

----------


## اليمامة

كل النداء  اذا ناديت يخذلنى
إلا النداء إذا ناديت ...
يااااا رب  !

----------


## nariman



----------


## kethara

*اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا همنا الأكبر*

----------


## محمد أمير

*يارب حقق لى ما اتمناه
فأنا عبدك الفقير
ولا هناك بقلبى الا حبك وحب طاعتك
ارحمنى ممن يفتنى
وأكفنى شر الحاقدين 
يا أرحم الراحمين

بارك الله لكِ أختى العزيزة اليمامة
لهذا الموضوع

الله يديمك*

----------


## nova_n

ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك 
وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم

----------


## اليمامة

_

' ربى '

انه صباح جديد

وإنى على درب هداك اسعى

واسير

خذ بيدى

مالى سواك من مولى يامعين


' يا نصير '
_

----------


## loly_h

ربـــــــاه ...
حقق امنية تنبض بين حنايا قلب هو ملككـــ

----------


## اليمامة

وعدت الصابرين يا ربى 
وسأصبر !

----------


## اليمامة

> ربـــــــاه ...
> حقق امنية تنبض بين حنايا قلب هو ملككـــ


يارب ..

----------


## nariman

يارب سترك ورضاك

----------


## الشحرورة

*اللهم أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق
اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والعجز والكسل والبخل
والجبن وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال
اللهم إنى أسالك العفو والعافية فى الدنيا والأخره*

----------


## loly_h

*

**ربـــــى**.**.**.
لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانكــ .
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم أنصرنا بفضلك وحولك وقوتك يا رب العالمين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم لا تحيجني لأحدٍ من خلقك ، واغنني عمن سواك .
*

----------


## loly_h

*
يارب ...
*

----------


## نوورا

*اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنَا إِلَى جَمَالِ آيَاتِكَ نَاظِرِينَ، ولِرَوَائِعِ قُدْرَتِكَ مُبْصِرينَ،
 وَإِلَى جَنَابِكَ الرَّحِيمِ مُتَّجِهِينَ، وَاجْعَلْنَا عَلَى نَهْجِ النَّبِيِّ المُصْطَفَى - عَلَيْهِ أَفَضَلُ 
الصَّلاَةِ وَأَزْكَى التَّسْلِيمِ - سَالِكِينَ، وَبِسُنَّتِهِ وَهِدَايَتِهِ عَامِلِينَ، وَبِآثَارِهِ مُقْتَفِينَ، 
وَمَتِّعْنَا اللَّهُمَّ بِصُحْبَتِهِ فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي أَخْشَاكَ حَتَّى كَأَنِّي أَرَاكَ،
 وَأَسْعِدْنِي بِتَقْوَاكَ، وَلاَ تَجْعَلْنِي بِمَعْصِيَتِكَ مَطْرُوداً، وَرَضِّنِي بِقَضَائِكَ، وَبَارِكْ لِي 
فِي قَدَرِكَ، وَانْصُرْنِي عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَنِي*

----------


## loly_h

*

عجل به ياربــ .**.**.
*

----------


## اليمامة

*

لا تموت الألوان فى عيونى أبدا يا ربى 
مادامت محبتك فى قلبى 
فرحا خالصا 
...
اهدنى الطريق*

----------


## نوورا

*اللَّهُمَّ يا مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ، وَيا مُجْرِيَ الفُلْكِ، لاَ تُؤاخِذْنا بِما كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِينا. 
اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمْ وُقُوفَنا وَتَضَرُّعَنا بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ. 
اللَّهُمَّ ارْحَمْنا فَإِنَّكَ بِنا رَاحِمٌ وَلاَ تُعَذِّبْنا فَإِنَّكَ عَلَيْنا قَادِرٌ. 
اللَّهُمَّ الْطُفْ بِنا فِيما جَرَتْ بِهِ الْمَقادِيرُ، بِرَحْمَتِكَ يا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ،*

----------


## sincere.friend

[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD] 
أدعية وأذكار الصباح

[الم(1) ذَلِكَ الكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ(2) الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ(3) وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآَخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ(4) أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ المُفْلِحُونَ(5) ]. {البقرة}.

[اللهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الحَيُّ القَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ العَلِيُّ العَظِيمُ(255) ]. {البقرة}.

[آَمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آَمَنَ بِاللهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ المَصِيرُ(285) لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلَانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى القَوْمِ الكَافِرِينَ(286) ]. {البقرة}.

أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم (3 مرات)
[حم(1) تَنْزِيلُ الكِتَابِ مِنَ اللهِ العَزِيزِ العَلِيمِ(2) غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ العِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ المَصِيرُ(3) ]. {غافر}.

[هُوَ اللهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ(22) هُوَ اللهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ المَلِكُ القُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ المُؤْمِنُ المُهَيْمِنُ العَزِيزُ الجَبَّارُ المُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ(23) هُوَ اللهُ الخَالِقُ البَارِئُ المُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الأَسْمَاءُ الحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَهُوَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ(24) ]. {الحشر}.

[قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ(1) اللهُ الصَّمَدُ(2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ(3) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ(4) ]. {الاخلاص}.

[قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الفَلَقِ(1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ(2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ(3) 
وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي العُقَد (4)  وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ(5) ]. {الفلق}.

[قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ(1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ(2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ(3) مِنْ شَرِّ الوَسْوَاسِ الخَنَّاسِ(4) 
الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ(5) _مِنَ الجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ_(6)  ]. {الناس}.

 [فَسُبْحَانَ اللهِ حِينَ تُمْسُونَ وَحِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ(17) وَلَهُ الحَمْدُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَعَشِيًّا وَحِينَ تُظْهِرُونَ(18) يُخْرِجُ الحَيَّ مِنَ المَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ المَيِّتَ مِنَ الحَيِّ وَيُحْيِي الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَكَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ(19 ]. {الرُّوم}.

" أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، والحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعده ، وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم وشر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، وسوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر ".

أَصْبَـحْـنا وَأَصْبَـحْ المُـلكُ للهِ رَبِ العـالَمـين ، اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أسْـأَلُـكَ خَـيْرَ هـذا الـيَوْم ، فَـتْحَهُ وَنَصْـرَهُ وَنـورَهُ وَبَـرَكَتَـهُ وَهُـداهُ ، وَأَعـوذُ بِـكَ مِـنْ شَـرِ ما فـيهِ وَشَـرِ ما بَعْـدَه .  (ثلاث مرات)

اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك النشور . (ثلاث مرات)

اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك، فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد والشكر(ثلاث مرات)

اللهم إنى أصبحت منك فى نعمه وعافيه وستر..
فأتمم نعمتك على وعافيتك وسترك فى الدنيا والأخره . (ثلاث مرات)

_أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص،_
_ودين نبيَّنا محمد_ _وملَّة أبينا إبراهيم حنيفاً مسلماً وما كان من المشركين_(ثلاث مرات)

يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك. (ثلاث مرات)

اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من الهم و الحزن و أعوذ بك من العجز و الكسل ،
و أعوذ بك من الجبن و البخل ، و أعوذ بك من غلبه الدين و قهر الرجال(ثلاث مرات)

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كُلهُ ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين(ثلاث مرات)

اللهم إنا نعوذ أن نشرك بك شيئا نعلمه و نستغفرك لما لا نعلمه(ثلاث مرات)


[TR]
[TD]" الله إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ، ورزقاً طيباً ، وعملاً متقبلاً . (ثلاث مرات)

حسبي الله وكفي ، سمع الله الي من دعاء ، ليس وراء الله مرمي . (ثلاث مرات)

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم(ثلاث مرات)

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق  . ( ثلاث مرات)
[/TD]
[/TR]

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته (ثلاث مرات )

رضيت بالله رباً وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً . ( ثلاث مرات )
بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم . ( ثلاث مرات )

اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لاإله إلا أنت
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، والفقر ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت ( ثلاث مرات )

اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد ملائكتك وحملة عرشك وجميع خلقك
أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك  .( أربع مرات )

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم - (سبع مرات)
( لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، يحيى و يميت و هو على كل شيئ قدير )
( 100 مرة ــ أو عشره مرات )

" اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلي آلة وصحبة وبارك وسلم - (عشر مرات) "
سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم ( مائة مرة )

آمنت بالله وحده وكفرت بالجبت والطاغوت واستمسكت بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه - (مائة مره)

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر (مائة مره)

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ( مائة مرة )

اللهم إني أسألك العفو و العافية في الدنيا و الأخره ، اللهم إني أسألك العفو و العافية ، في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ، ومالي ، اللهم استر عوراتي ، وآمن روعاتي ، اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ، ومن خلفي ، وعن يميني ، وعن شمالي ، ومن فوقي ، وأعوذ بعظمتك إن أغتال من تحتي
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ماصنعت وأبوء لك بنعمتك وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لايغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.
" اللهم عالم الغيب والشهادة فاطر السموات والأرض ، رب كل شئ ومليكه ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ، ومن شر الشيطان وشركه ، وأن أقترف على نفسي سوءاً ، أو أجره إلى مسلم ".
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين
أخي المسلم حافظ على أذكار الصباح والمساء ليحفظك الله بها وفقك الله لكل خير وحفظك من كل سوء وأعانك على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته.

[/TD]
[/TR]

----------


## sincere.friend

[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]أدعية وأذكار المساء
[الم(1) ذَلِكَ الكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ(2) الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ(3) وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآَخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ(4) أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ المُفْلِحُونَ(5) ]. {البقرة}.
[اللهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الحَيُّ القَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ العَلِيُّ العَظِيمُ(255) ]. {البقرة}.
[آَمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آَمَنَ بِاللهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ المَصِيرُ(285) لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلَانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى القَوْمِ الكَافِرِينَ(286) ]. {البقرة}.
[حم(1) تَنْزِيلُ الكِتَابِ مِنَ اللهِ العَزِيزِ العَلِيمِ(2) غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ العِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ المَصِيرُ(3) ]. {غافر}.

أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم (3 مرات)
[هُوَ اللهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ(22) هُوَ اللهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ المَلِكُ القُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ المُؤْمِنُ المُهَيْمِنُ العَزِيزُ الجَبَّارُ المُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ(23) هُوَ اللهُ الخَالِقُ البَارِئُ المُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الأَسْمَاءُ الحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَهُوَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ(24) ]. {الحشر}.

[قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ(1) اللهُ الصَّمَدُ(2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ(3) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ(4) ]. {الاخلاص}.
[قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الفَلَقِ(1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ(2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ(3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي العُقَدِ(4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ(5) ]. {الفلق}.
[قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ(1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ(2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ(3) مِنْ شَرِّ الوَسْوَاسِ الخَنَّاسِ(4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ(5) مِنَ الجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ(6)  ]. {الناس}

[فَسُبْحَانَ اللهِ حِينَ تُمْسُونَ وَحِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ(17) وَلَهُ الحَمْدُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَعَشِيًّا وَحِينَ تُظْهِرُونَ(18) يُخْرِجُ الحَيَّ مِنَ المَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ المَيِّتَ مِنَ الحَيِّ وَيُحْيِي الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَكَذَلِكَ 
تُخْرَجُونَ(19 ]. {الرُّوم}.

" أمسينا و أمسا الملك لله ، والحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسأ لك خير ما في هذة الليلة وخير ما بعدها ، وأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذة الليلة  وشر ما بعدها ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، وسوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار وعذاب في القبر ".
أمسينا و أمسا المُـلكُ للهِ رَبِ العـالَمـين ، اللّهُـمَّ إِنِّـي أسْـأَلُـكَ خَـيْرَ هـذا الـيَوْم ، فَـتْحَهُ وَنَصْـرَهُ وَنـورَهُ
 وَبَـرَكَتَـهُ وَهُـداهُ ، وَأَعـوذُ بِـكَ مِـنْ شَـرِ ما فـيهِ وَشَـرِ ما بَعْـدَه(ثلاث مرات)

اللهم  بك أمسينا و بك أصبحنا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك المصير . (ثلاث مرات

اللهم ما أمسى بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك، فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد والشكر.(ثلاث مرات)

اللهم إنى أمسيت منك فى نعمه وعافيه وستر.
فأتمم نعمتك على وعافيتك وسترك فى الدنيا و الأخره(ثلاث مرات)

أمسينا على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص، ودين نبيَّنا محمد وملَّة أبينا إبراهيم 
حنيفاً مسلماً وما كان من المشركين (ثلاث مرات)

 يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك (ثلاث مرات)

اللهم إنى أعوذ بك من الهم و الحزن و أعوذ بك من العجز و الكسل ،
و أعوذ بك من الجبن و البخل ، و أعوذ بك من غلبه الدين و قهر الرجال (ثلاث مرات)

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كُلهُ ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين(ثلاث مرات)
اللهم إنا نعوذ أن نشرك بك شيئا نعلمه و نستغفرك لما لا نعلمه(ثلاث مرات)

[TR]
[TD]" الله إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ، ورزقاً طيباً ، وعملاً متقبلاً "(ثلاث مرات)
[/TD]
[/TR]

حسبي الله وكفي ، سمع الله الي من دعاء ، ليس وراء الله مرمي . (ثلاث مرات)
أمسينا وأمسى الملك لله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم . (ثلاث مرات)
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق  . ( ثلاث مرات)

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته (ثلاث مرات )

رضيت بالله رباً وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمدٍ صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً ورسولاً . ( ثلاث مرات )

بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شئ في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ( ثلاث مرات )

اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لاإله إلا أنت ،اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر،والفقر،اللهم إلني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبرلا إله إلا أنت . ( ثلاث مرات )
اللهم إني أمسيت أشهدك وأشهد ملائكتك وحملة عرشك وجميع خلقك
أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك  .( أربع مرات )
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم - (سبع مرات)

" اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلي آلة وصحبة وبارك وسلم - (عشر مرات) "

سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم ( مائة مرة )
آمنت بالله وحده وكفرت بالجبت والطاغوت واستمسكت بالعروة الوثقى لا انفصام لها والله سميع عليم .
 ( ثلاث مرات)
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه - (مائة مره)
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر (مائة مره)
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ( 100 مرة ــ أو عشره مرات )
اللهم إني أسألك العفو و العافية في الدنيا و الأخره ، اللهم إني أسألك العفو و العافية ، في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ، ومالي ، اللهم استر عوراتي ، وآمن روعاتي ، اللهم احفظني من بين يدي ، ومن خلفي ، وعن يميني ، وعن شمالي ، ومن فوقي ، وأعوذ بعظمتك إن أغتال من تحتي .
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أعوذ بك من شر ماصنعت وأبوء لك بنعمتك وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لايغفر الذنوب إلا أنت.
" اللهم فاطر السموات والأرض ، عالم الغيب والشهادة  ، رب كل شئ ومليكه ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ، ومن شر الشيطان وشركه ، وأن أقترف على نفسي سوءاً ، أو أجره إلى مسلم ".

[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين
أخي المسلم حافظ على أذكار الصباح والمساء ليحفظك الله بها وفقك الله لكل خير وحفظك من كل سوء وأعانك على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته.
[/TD]
[/TR]

----------


## sincere.friend

*هذة الادعية المهمة لكل* *زوجة* *تبحث عن التوفيق والسعادة في حياتها الزوجية*

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sayyed/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image002.gif[/IMG]

* هذة الادعية المهمة لكل* *زوجة* *تبحث عن التوفيق والسعادة في حياتها الزوجية*
*وذلك من خلال الاستعانة* *بالله عز وجل فهو وحدة* *القادر علي ذلك**...* 

*اللهم* *أني أدعوك باسمك الأجل الأعز وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الأحد الصمد وأدعوك اللهم باسمك* *العظيم الوتر وأدعوك اللهم باسمك الكبير المتعال الذي ملاْ الأركان.. اللهم اني* *أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك..واسألك بقدرتك التي قدرت بها علي جميع* *خلقك..واسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شئ.. أن تيسر لي جميع أموري لأنال مرادي**...* *وتوفقني لما تحبه وترضاه**..*
*اللهم يا فارج الهم يا* *كاشف الغم ياربنا ورب كل شيء ومليكه سبحانك تباركت وتعاليت** ...*
*اللهم انى عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن أمتك , ناصيتى بيدك , ماض فى حكمك عدل* *فى قضائك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك , أو أنزلته فى كتابك , أو علمته أحدا* *من خلقك , أو استأثرت به فى علم الغيب عندك , أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبى , و* *نور بصرى , و جلاء حزنى , و ذهاب همى**..*

*اللهم* *وفق بيني وبين زوجي واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني قرة عين لزوجي واجعله قرة* *عين لي واسعدنا مع بعضنا واجمع بيننا على خير ..اللهم اجعلني لزوجي كما يحب واجعله* *لي كما احب واجعلنا لك* *كما تحب وارزقنا الذريه الصالحه كما نحب وكما تحب .. اللهم* *اهدني واهدي زوجي واجعلنا من اهل بيت صالحين**..*
*اللهم* *اقر عيني بهداية زوجي وصلاحه وتقواه..اللهم اقر عيني بالذريه الصالحه التي تدخل* *السعاده الى قلوبنا وارزقنا برها..واكرر الدعاء الى الله باسمائه الحسنى التي تحمل* *معاني الرحمه والرأفه والود*


****** *اللهم اني اسئلك باسمك الحبيب* *الكافي ان تكفيني كل اموري مع زوجي مما يشوش خاطري ويسهر ناظري** ..*


*اللهم الف بين قلبي وقلبه كما الفت بين* *قلوب عبادك .. اللهم سخره لي كما سخرت البحر لموسى** ..*

*والحمدالله والصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى* *الله عليه وسلم** ..*


*اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً* *إليك..اللهم زدني قرباً إليك..اللهم اجعلني من الصابرين..اللهم اجعلني من* *الشاكرين..اللهم اجعلني في عيني صغيرا.. وفي أعين الناس* *كبيرا**...*

*اللهم اشفي* *زوجي وعافيه..اللهم واشرح صدره للإيمان..اللهم ارزقه الهداية..اللهم أره الحق حقاً* *وارزقه اتباعه..وأره الباطل باطلاً وارزقه اجتنابه..اللهم ابعد عنه رفقاء* *السوء..اللهم جنبه الفواحش والمعاصي..اللهم اغفر ذنبه وطهر قلبه وحصن فرجه...اللهم* *سخره لي وسخرني له..اللهم جمله في نظري وجملني في نظره..اللهم لا تفرق بيني* *وبينه**..*

*اللهم احفظه* *لي يا أرحم الراحمين..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام...اللهم آمين*

*اللهم* *أجعل بيننا من الموده والرحمة أفضلها ..وأرزقنا الصبر والحلم أكمله ..وأجعلنا على* *منابر من نور** ..*
*وأسعدني معه وبقربه ..في الدنيا وفي* *جنه السرور ..وأهدنا يالله لما فيه الخير والصلاح ..وارحمنا برحمتك يارحيم ياكريم** ..**وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

*اللهم* *اجعله ابا لي في الحنان*
*واخا لي في* *الطاعه*
*وحبيبا في الفراش*
*واجعلني له اما في الحنان*
*واختا في* *الطاعه*
*وحبيبة في الفراش*
*اللهم امين لي ولجميع المسلمين ياكريم ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك نستغيث اللهم* *اجب دعوتي وحقق لي امنيتي*
*اللهم اهدي زوجي للايمان وثبته* *عليه*
*اللهم اجعله من* *عبادك الصالحين الملتزمين بطاعتك واتباع سنة نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه* *وسلم*
*اللهم ابعده عن المعاصي والفتن ما ظهر منها وما* *بطن*
*اللهم اقنع قلبه من الدنيا وحب المال وارزقه* *بالرزق الحلال*
*اللهم جملني في عينه وجمله في* *عيني*
*اللهم اجعله لي كما احب واجعلني له كما يحب* *واجعلنا لك كما تحبيارب تسخر لي زوجي وتحنن قلبه علي*
*يارب تضع لي في قلبه مواضع الرحمة والمودة والالفة من عندك*
*اللهم جملني في عين زوجي وحبني الى قلبه واجعلني* *الزوجة الوحيده له وارزقني ذرية صالحة منه اللهم دعوناك فاستجب لنا كما* *وعدتنا*

*اللهم اجعلني نورا بين عيني* *زوجي**..*
*اللهم ارزقني حبه وارزقه حبي وارزقنا حب وجهك* *الكريم وطاعتك.اللهم اجعلني نورا بين عينيه.اللهم اعصم قلبه عن* *المعاصي**.*
*اللهم اجمع بيني وبين زوجي في* *جنانك...واجعلني زوجته ورفيقته في هذه الدنيا الفانية والجنة* *الخالدة*
*اللهم أصلح بينى وبين زوجى وأجمعنا فى خير* *وعلى خير*
*واللهم أهدنى لزوجى وأهدى زوجى لى واهد نا* *إليك يا أرحم الراحمين*

*اللهم بارك لنا في ذريتنا ..كما باركت* *لابراهيم عليه السلام في ذريته وصبر زوجي علي ...وصبرني عليه...واجعله بردا وسلاما* *علي كما جعلت النار بردا.... وسلاما على ابراهيم عليه السلام وانزع الشيطان مما* *بيننا**..*

*يارب يا حي يا قيوم..أسألك بكل اسم سميت* *به نفسك..أو أنزلته في كتابك..أو علمته أحداً من خلقك..أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب* *عندك..أن تعطي زوجي من خيرك أكثر مما يرجو..وتسخر له ملائكةً من عندك وجنوداً في* *الأرض....اللهم عظمني في قلب زوجي..واجعلني ماء عينه ودم قلبه ودفئ حياته..واسعدني* *ولا تشقيني معه..يا أرحم الراحمين*

*اللهم كما آمنت نبيك محمد في غار* *حراء..وطمست أعين أعدائه..آمن زوجي في نهاره وليله..واطمس كل سوء عنه..اللهم انك* *تعلم ما في قلبي ونقاء سريرتي..فنقي حياتي مع زوجي من كل كدر وسوء يا أرحم الراحمين** ..**واجمعني به في فردوسك الأعلى..يا ذا الجلال والإكرام*

*اللهم أرزق زوجي مع كل خفقة قلب وطرفة* *عين فرجاً..ومخرجاً..وعفواً..وأمناً..وإيماناً يا رب العالمين*
*اللهم اجعله لي كما احب واجعلني له كما يحب واجعلنالك كما تحب ربنا وترضى*
*اللهم اجعلنا قرة عين لبعض يارب* *العالمين**.*
*واللهم اقسم له من خشيتك ماتحول به بينه* *وبين معصيتك ومن طاعتك ماتبلغه به جنتك** .*
*اللهم* *اصلحه وثبته على الأيمان**..*

*اللهم اصلح زوجي.. اللهم ..وثبته على الأيمان اللهم اجعله رجلاً مؤمن* *صادقاً صدوقاً*
*جواد كريما،، اللهم وزده حباً لي* *وصراحة معي تعلقاً بي ،اللهم مد بعمره على زود عمل صالح**.*

*اللهم اصلح زوجي ......وثبته على الايمان*
*اللهم واجعله رجلا مؤمنا صادقا صدوقا كريما جوادا*
*اللهم وزده حبا لي وصراحة معي وتعلقا بي وتفاهما* *معي*
*اللهم اجعلني درة بين عينيه لذه بين شفتيه جمرة* *بين فخذ يه*
*اللهـــــــــــم وأطل في عمره على طاعتك*

*اللهم الف ما بين* *قلبي وقلب زوجي على الايمان والتقوى*
*اللهم اغفر لي* *ولكافة المسلمات هنا واعف عنا وارحمنا واكتبنا مع الصالحين* *الاخيار*
*اللهم يا مسخر القوي للضعيف ومسخر الشياطين* *والجن والريح لنبينا سليمان ومسخر الطير والحديد لنبينا داود*
*ومسخر النار لنبينا ابراهيم اللهم سخر لي زوجي بحولك وقوتك وعزتك وقدرتك* *انت القادرعلى ذلك وحدك*
*لا شريك لك اللهم يا حنان* *يا منان يا ذا الجلال والاكرام يا بديع السماوات والارض يا حي يا قيوم اللهم حنن* *قلبه علي*
*اللهم بحولك وقوتك تضع مودتي في قلبه انت* *ولي ذلك والقادر عليه برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم الف بين* *قلوبنا*
*واصلح ذات بيننا اللهم اني اشكوا اليك ضعف* *قوتي وقلت حيلتي اللهم اني لا حول ولا قوة لي الا بك يا رب العالمين*
*اللهم ارحم ضعفي يا خير الراحمين اللهم اعطني على* *الضعف قوه وسخر لي من اقوى مني يارب العالمين اللهم*
*يا مؤلف القلوب الف بين قلبي وقلب زوجي على محبتك وطاعتك برحمتك يا ارحم* *الراحمين*
*اللهم انت الحمد الحنان المنان بديع* *السموات والارض انت الله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد اسألك باسمك الاعظم ان تهديني* *وتهدي زوجى وابنائي وتجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين المتقين المفلحين وان تحسن خاتمتنا* *وتضلنا تحت ضل عرشك يوم لاضل الا ضلك اللهم لا تجعل لزوجي حضآ في النسا ء مع غيري* *يا حي يا قيوم*
*اللهم ارزقني وده وحبه وارزقه ودي* *وحبي*
*اللهم اجعل زوجي حبيبا حليما كريما هيناً لينًا* *معي*
*اللهم اجعلني عونا لزوجي على طاعتك واجعله عونا* *لي*
*اللهم يا مؤلف القلوب الف بين قلبى وقلب زوجى* *برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم الن قلب زوجى وسخره* *لى يارب**.......* *ولتجنب* *الغضب**........*

*اللهم البسنى حله من حلل صفوك عند* *لقاء عبدك الجبار*
*اللهم اجعل غضب زوجى على بردا* *وسلاما كم جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على سيدنا ابراهيم*
*اللهم حببني الى قلبه وجملني قي عينه واستر عيوبي عنه واستر عيوبه عني* *وألف بين قلوبنا واجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة*
*اللهم أرزقني بره وأرزقه بري*
*اللهم باعد* *بينه وبين رفقاء السوء كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب فأنهم* *لايعجزونك*
*ولا تصلط علينا من لا يرحمنا ولا يخاف منك* *يا الله يا الله يا أحد يا صمد يا رب يا غفور يا شكور برحمتك أغثني... يا من هو لا* *إله إلا الله بسم الله مجريها ومرسيها إن ربي لغفورٍ رحيم... وصلى الله على خير* *الخلق محمدٌ وأله وأصحابه أجمعين... برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*
*اللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال والدعاء انك سميع* *مجيب**..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه* *وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه تسليما كثيرا*

*اما في حاله غضب الزوج فكرري*:
*اللهم اجعل خيره بين يده وشره تحت قدميه..اللهم* *اجعل غضبه بردا وسلاما علي كما جعلت النار بردا وسلاما على* *ابراهيم*
****** *اللهم ياولي نعمتي وياملاذي عند كربتي* *اجعل شدته وقوته بردآ وسلامآ كما جعلت النار بردآ وسلام على ابراهيم** ...*
****** *اللهم اني اسئلك باسمك العظيم ورضوانك* *الاكبر ان تكفيني كل اموري مع زوجي وسخره لي** ..*
****** *اللهم اجعل له شغلآ فيما يليه وعجزآ عما ينويه** ..*
*وفي حاله كثرة المشاكل شغلي سورة البقره يوميا واحيانا اكثر من مره في* *اليوم..سبحان الله تطرد الشيطان وتهدئ النفوس وتشرح البيت وتوسع* *الرزق*

----------


## sincere.friend

*دعاء بر الوالدين*

*اللهم اغفر لوالدينا و والد والدينا , و جميع موتى المسلمين الذين شهدوا لك بالوحدانية ,*
* و لنبيك بالرسالة و ماتوا على ذلك , اللهم اغفر لهم و ارحمهم* *,* *و عافهم و اعف عنهم ,* 
*و أكرم نزلهم و أوسع مدخلهم , و أغسلهم بالماء و الثلج و البرد ,*
* و نقهم من الذنوب و الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ,* 
*و أكرمهم بآيات إكرامك التي تكرم بها عبادك المكرمين** ..*

*اللهم ارحم والدينا ,*
* اللهم ارحم والدينا ,* 
*اللهم ارحم والدينا ,*
* و اغفر لهم و ارض عنهم رضى تحل به عليهم جوامع رضوانك ,*
* و تحلهم به دار كرامتك و أمانتك , و مواطن عفوك و غفرانك ,*
* و أدر به عليهم لطائف برك و إحسانك*
*اللهم اغفر لهم مغفرة جامعة تمحو بها سالف أوزارهم و سيئ إصرارهم ,* 
*و ارحمهم رحمة تنير لهم بها المضجع في قبورهم , و تؤمنهم بها يوم الفزع عند نشورهم ,*
* اللهم تحنن على ضعفهم كما كانوا لنا في حال انقطاعنا إليهم ,* 
*و تعطف عليهم كما كانوا علينا في حال صغرنا متعطفين ,*
*اللهم احفظ لهم ذلك الود الذي أشربته قلوبهم , و الحنان الذي ملأت به صدورهم ,* 
*و اللطف الذي شغلت به جوارحهم , و اشكر لهم ذلك الجهاد الذي كانوا فينا مجاهدين ,* 
*و جازهم على ذلك السعي الذي كانوا فينا ساعين , و العي الذي كانوا لنا راعين* *,* 
*أفضل ما جزيت به السعاة المصلحين , و الرعاة الناصحين , اللهم برهم أضعاف ما كانوا يبروننا ,*
* و انظر إليهم بعين الرحمة كما كانوا ينظروننا*
* ,* *اللهم هب لهم ما ضيعوا من حق ربوبيتك بما اشتغلوا به من الحق تربيتنا ,* 
*و تجاوز عنهم ما قصروا فيه من حق خدمتك بما آثرونا به في حق خدمتنا ,* 
*و اعف عنهم ما ارتكبوا من الشبهات من أجل ما اكتسبوا من أجلنا ,* 
*و لا تؤاخذهم بما دعتهم إليه الحمية من الهوى لما غلب على قلوبهم من محبتنا ,*
* و تحمل عنهم الظلامات التي ارتكبوها فيما اجترحوا لنا وسعوا علينا ,* 
*و الطف بهم في مضاجع البلى لطفا يزيد على لطفهم في أيام حياتهم بنا ,*
* اللهم و ما هديتنا له من الطاعات , و يسرته لنا من الحسنات , و وفقتنا له من القربات*
*فنسألك اللهم أن تجعل لهم منها حظا و نصيبا ,* 
*و ما اقترفناه من السيئات و اكتسبناه من الخطيات*
* و تحملنا من التعبات فلا تلحقهم منا بذلك حوبا , و لا تحمل عليهم من ذنوبنا ذنوبا** ..*

*اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى ,*
*اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما اللهم ورضهم علينا ,  
اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما يبغي لهما علينا اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما
اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما
اللهم آمين اللهم آمين وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## sincere.friend

*دعاء الاستغفار*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت به*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل حق اضعته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهدرته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خنته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته*
*أستغفر الله من كل ستر فضحته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه*
*أستغفر الله من كل كلام لهوت به*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل إثم فعلته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نسيته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفي به*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهارأو سواد الليل في ملأ*
*أو خلا أو سر أو علانية*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل مال إكتسبته بغير الحق*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سئلت عنه فكتمته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به وخالفته*
*أستغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعة إتبعتها*
*أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*


*يقول الشيطان : أهلكت بني آدم بالذنوب فأهلكوني بالإستغفار يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى* *استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا{1}يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا{2}ويمددكم بأموال وبنين{3}ويجعل لكم جنات و يجعل لكم أنهارا{4}}*

----------


## sincere.friend

*أدعية للامتحانات*

*دعاء قبل المذاكرة*
*اللهم أنى* *أسألك فهم النبيين ، وحفظ المرسلين والملائكة المقربين ،*
*اللهم اجعل ألسنتنا* *عامرة بذكرك وقلوبنا بخشيتك وأسراره بطاعتك ،*
*انك على كل شيء قدير . وحسبنا الله* *ونعم الوكيل** .*

*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sayyed/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*
*دعاء بعد المذاكرة** :*
*اللهم* *استودعتك ما قرأت وما حفظت وما تعلمت فرده إلىّ عند حاجتي إليه ،*
*انك على كل شيء* *قدير . وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل** .*
*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sayyed/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*
*دعاء التوجه إلى الامتحان* :
*اللهم أنى توكلت عليك ، وسلمت أمري إليك ، لا ملجأ ولا منجأ منك* *ألا إليك** .*
*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sayyed/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*
*دعاء دخول لجنة الامتحان** :*
*رب أدخلني مدخل صدق ، وأخرجني مخرج صدق ،*
*واجعل لي من لدنك* *سلطان نصيرا*

*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sayyed/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*
*دعاء بداية الإجابة** :*
*رب اشرح لي صدري ، ويسر لي أمري* *،*
*وأحل العقدة من لساني يفقه به قولي ،*
*بسم الله الفاتح اللهم لا سهل ألا ما* *جعلته سهلا ،*
*يا ارحم الراحمين** .*
*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sayyed/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*
*الدعاء عند النسيان*
*اللهم* *ذكرني بما علمتني إياه وقت حاجتي** .*
*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sayyed/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*
*{**دعاء النهاية من الامتحان*
*الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا إن هدانا الله** .*
*[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Sayyed/AppData/Local/Temp/msohtmlclip1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]*

----------


## sincere.friend

دعاء  
* ***لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم****
* ***لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم****
* ***لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم****

* ***اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين****
* ***وبركة في العمر****
* ***وصحة في الجسد****
* ***وسعة في الرزق****
* ***وتوبة قبل الموت****
****وشهادة عند الموت****
* ***ومغفرة بعد الموت****
* ***وعفوا عند الحساب****
* ***وأمانا من العذاب****
* ***ونصيبا من الجنة****
****وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم****
* ***اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين****
* ***اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات****
***
***
***

* ***اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة****
* ***اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين****

* ***اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين****
* ***اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار****
* ***اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا****
* ***اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا****

* ***اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا****
****اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين****
* ***اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم****

* ***اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان****
* ***اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك*****
****وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم****

----------


## sincere.friend

*دعاء تفريج الهم* *و تسهيل الامور*

****لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم***
***لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم***
***لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم***
***‏اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين***
***وبركة في العمر *وصحة في الجسد *وسعة في الرزق****
**وتوبة قبل الموت *وشهادة عند الموت***
***ومغفرة بعد الموت *وعفوا عند الحساب***
***وأمانا من العذاب *ونصيبا من الجنة***
***وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم****

*(لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين )*
*دعاء ذي النون في بطن الحوت*


** الاكثار من الاستغفار** 

* قول أسماء الله الحسنى ثلاث مرات ثم قول هذا الدعاء*
*"اللهم إني عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك عدل في قضاؤك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو انزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحد من خلقك او استاثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي وغمي**"*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما من أحصاها دخل الجنة ) وقال ، ما أصاب عبداً هم ولا حزن فدعا بهذا الدعاء إلا أذهب الله همه وحزنه وأبدله مكانه فرحا ) أي والله العظيم صح وانا مجربتها اكتر من مرة .*

----------


## sincere.friend

*  الرقية الشرعية ( عام ) *

يضع المعالج أو الراقي يده على راس المريض ويقرأ هذه الرقية في أذنه إن تيسر ذلك ،
 مع تكرار الأيات و الإذكار ثلاثا إن شاء ، والنفث بعد كل قراءة .                                      
*وينبغي لمن يقرأ هذة الرقية ان يكون حاضر القلب كامل اليقين ،معتقدا أن الله سبحانه وتعالي هو الشافي وحدة دون سواه ، وأن هذه الرقية ما هي إلإ اسباب أقامها الله تعالي ليظهر لعبادة  أنه هو المدبر والمقدر لكل شئ ، كما ينبغي له ان يقرأها بخـشوع و تدبر مع أستحباب الوضوء وأستقبال القبلة و التأدب بأداب الدعاء بصفة عامة .
ومن هذه الرقية القرانية  ما يلي :
1 - أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم من همزة ونفخة ونفثة ،
  [بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(1) الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ(2) الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ(4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ(5) اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ(6) ]. {الفاتحة}.  

2 - [الم(1) ذَلِكَ الكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ(2) الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ
      يُنْفِقُونَ(3) وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآَخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ(4) أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى
      مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ المُفْلِحُونَ(5) ]. {البقرة} .

3 - [وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَـتْلُو الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ
      السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى المَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولَا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلَا
      تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعـَلَّمُونَ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقـُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ المَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هـُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللهِ 
      وَيَتَعَلَّمُونَ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الآَخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا
      بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ(102) ]. {البقرة} .

4 - [ٍ فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُمُ اللهُ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ العَلِيمُ(137)) ]. {البقرة} .

5 - [وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ(163) إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْــتِلَافِ 
       اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَالفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي البَحـْرِ بِمَا يَنْفـَعُ النَّاسَ وَمَا أَـنْزَلَ اللهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ 
       فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ المُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ
       وَالأَرْضِ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ(164) ]. {البقرة} . 

6 - [اللهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الحَيُّ القَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخـُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نـَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا 
     الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خـَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا ِمَا شَاءَ 
     وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ العَلِيُّ العَظِيمُ(255).{ البقرة } .

7 - [للهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أـَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخـْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللهُ فَيَغْفِرُ      
       لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ(284) آَمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنـْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   
      وَالمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ آَمَنَ بِاللهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعـْنَا 
      غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ المَصِيرُ(285) لَا يُكَـلِّفُ اللهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ 
      رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخـِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصـْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبـْلِنَا 
      رَبَّنَا وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عـَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلَانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى القـَوْمِ 
      الكَافِرونَ(286) ]. {البقرة}. 

8 - [الم(1) اللهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الحَيُّ القَيُّـومُ(2) نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الكـِتَابَ بِالحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيـْنَ يَدَيْهِ وََنْزَل
      التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ(3) مِنْ قَـبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ الفُرْقـَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفـَرُوا بِآَيَاتِ اللهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ 
      شَدِيدٌ وَاللهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقـَامٍ (4) إِنَّ اللهَ لَا يَخـْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمـَاءِ(5) ].
      {آلعمران}. 

9 - [شَهِدَ اللهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالمَلَائِكَةُ وَأُولُو العِـلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالقِسْطِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ العَزِيزُ الحـَكِيمُ(18) 
     إِنَّ  الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللهِ الإِسْلَامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ العِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ 
     \يَكْفُرْ بِآَيَاتِ اللهِ فَإِنَّ اللهَ سَرِيعُ الحِسَابِ(19) ]. {آل عمران}. 

10 - [قُلِ اللهُمَّ مَالِكَ المُلْكِ تـُؤْتِي المُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَنـْزِعُ المُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتـُذِلُّ مَنْ 
        تَشَاءُ بِيـَدِكَ الخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيـرٌ(26) تُولِجُ اللَّـيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ 
        وَتُخْرِجُ الحَيَّ مِنَ المَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ المَيِّتَ مِنَ الحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ(27) ]. {آلعمران}. 

11 - [ أَفَغـَيْرَ دِينِ اللهِ يَبْغـُونَ وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ طَوْعـًا وَكـَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعـُونَ
        (83)]. {آل عمران}. 


12 - [وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآَخِرَةِ مِنَ الخَاسِرِينَ(85) ]. {آل عمران} . 

13 - [الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعـُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهـُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللهُ وَنِعْمَ 
        الوَكِـيل ُ(173) فَانْقَـلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ وَفَضـْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سـُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعـُوا رِضْــوَانَ الله
       ِ وَاللهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ(174) ]. {آل عمران}. 

14 - [وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ(17)]. 
       {الأنعام}. 

  15 - [إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللهُ الَّذِي خـَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى العَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ 
          النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالقَمَرَ وَالنُّجـُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلَا لـَهُ الخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللهُ 
          رَبُّ العَالَمِينَ(54) ادْعُوا رَبَّكُـمْ تَضـَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ المُعـْتَدِينَ(55) وَلَا تُفْسـِدُوا فِي 
          الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلَاحِهـَا وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفـًا وَطَمَعًا إِنَّ رَحْمَةَ اللهِ قَرِيـبٌ مِنَ المُحْسِنِـينَ (56) وَهُوَ 
          الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشـْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا ثِقَالًا سُقْنَاهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ فَأَنْزَلْنَا بِهِ 
          المَاءَ فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ كَذَلِكَ نُخْرِجُ المَوْتَى لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ(57) ]. {الأعراف}. 

16 - [وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ مَا يَأْفِكُونَ(117) فَوَقَعَ الحَقُّ وَبَطَلَ مَا كَانــُوا
        يَعْمَلُونَ(118) فَغُلِبُوا هُنَالِكَ وَانْقَلَبُوا صَاغِرِينَ(119) ]. {الأعراف}. 

17 - [هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ(67) ]. 
       {يونس}. 

18 - [وَقَالَ فِرْعـَوْنُ ائْتُونِي بِكُلِّ سَاحـِرٍ عَلِيم ٍ(79) فَلَمَّا جَاءَ السَّحـَرَةُ قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ 
        مُلْقُونَ(80) فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا قَالَ مُوسَى مَا جـِئْتُمْ بِهِ السِّحْرُ إِنَّ اللهَ سَيُبْطـِلُهُ إِنَّ اللهَ لَا يُصْلِحُ عَمَـلَ 
        المُفْسِدِينَ(81) وَيُحِقُّ اللهُ الحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ المُجْرِمُونَ(82) ]. {يونس}. 

19 - [وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلَا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشـَاءُ 
        مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ(107)]. {يونس}. 

20 -  [وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ القُرْآَنَ جَعـَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِـنُونَ بِالآَخِرَةِ حِجَابًا مَسْتُورًا (45) وَجَعـَلْنَا 
         عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آَذَانِهِمْ وَقـْرًا وَإِذَا ذَكـَرْتَ رَبَّكَ فِي القـُرْآَنِ وَحْدَهُ وَلَّوْا عَلَى 
          أَدْبَارِهِمْ نُفُورًا (46) نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَسْتَمِعُونَ بـِهِ إِذْ يَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِذْ هُمْ نَجـْوَى إِذْ يَقـُولُ 
          الظَّالِمُونَ إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا رَجُلًا مَسْحُورًا(47) انْظُرْ كَيْفَ ضَرَبُوا لَكَ الأَمْثَالَ فَضَلُّوا فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ
          سَبِيلًا(48) وَقَالُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَامًا وَرُفَاتًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقًا جَدِيـدًا (49)  قُلْ كُونـُوا حِجَـارَةً 
          أَوْ حَدِيدًا(50) أَوْ خَلْقًا مِمَّا يَكْبُرُ فِي صُدُورِكُمْ فَسَيَقُولـُونَ مَنْ يُعِيدُنَا قُلِ الَّذِي فَطَرَكُـمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّة
         ٍ فَسَيُنْغِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ رُءُوسَهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هُوَ قُلْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ قَرِيبًا(51) ]. {الإسراء} .

21 - [وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ القُرْآَنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلَا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَارًا(82)]. {الإسراء}.

22 - [قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ نَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى(65) قَالَ بَلْ أَلْقُوا فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ
        يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى(66) فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُوسَى(67) قُلْنَا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ
        الأَعْلَى(68) وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعـُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْـلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ
        أَتَى(69) ]. {طه}. 

23 - [وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ(97) وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ(98) ]. 
       {المؤمنون}. 

24 - [أَفَحَسِبْتُمْ أَنَّمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ عَبَثًا وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا تُرْجَعُونَ(115) فَتَعَالَى اللهُ المَلِكُ الحـَقُّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ 
        رَبُّ العَرْشِ الكَرِيمِ(116) وَمَنْ يَدْعُ مَعَ اللهِ إِلَهًا آَخَرَ لَا بُرْهَانَ لَهُ بِهِ فَإِنَّمَا حِسَابُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ إِنَّهُ 
        لَا يُفْلِحُ الكَافِرُونَ(117) وَقُلْ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ(118)]. {المؤمنون}. 

25 - [يس(1) وَالقُرْآَنِ الحَكِيمِ(2) إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ المُرْسَلِينَ(3) عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ(4) تَنْزِيلَ العَزِيزِالرَّحِيـمِ
        (5) لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آَبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ(6) لَقَدْ حَقَّ القَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ(7) إِنَّ
       جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا فَهِيَ إِلَى الأَذْقَانِ فَهُمْ مُقْمَحُونَ(8) وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ سَدًّ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ
        سَدًّا فَأَغْشَيْنَاهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ(9) ]. {يس}. 



26 - [وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفًّا(1) فَالزَّاجِرَاتِ زَجْرًا(2) فَالتَّالِيَاتِ ذِكـْرًا(3) إِنَّ إِلَهَكُمْ لَوَاحـِدٌ(4) رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ
       وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَرَبُّ المَشَارِقِ(5) إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيـَا بِزِينَةٍ الكَوَاكِبِ(6) وَحِفظـاً مِنْ كُلّ
       ِ شَيْطَانٍ مَارِدٍ(7) لَا يَسَّمَّعُونَ إِلَى المَلَإِ الأَعْلَى وَيُقْذَفُونَ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ(8) دُحُورًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَاب وَاصِبٌ
       (9) إِلَّا مَنْ خَطِفَ الخَطْفَةَ فَأَتْبَعَهُ شِهَابٌ ثَاقِبٌ(10) فَاسْتَفْتِهِمْ أَهُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمْ مَنْ خَلَقْنَا إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُمْ
       مِنْ طِـينٍ لَازِبٍ(11) بَلْ عَجـِبْتَ وَيَسْخـَرُونَ(12) وَإِذَا ذُكِّرُوا لَا يَذْـكُرُونَ(13) وَإِذَا رَأَوْا آَيـَة
      ً يَسْتَسْخِرُونَ(14) وَقَالُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ(15) أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ(16)
       أَوَآَبَاؤُنَا الأَوَّلُونَ(17) قُلْ نَعَمْ وَأَنْتُمْ دَاخِرُونَ(18) ]. {الصَّفات}. 

27 - [وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ العَلِيمُ(36) ]. {فصِّلت}.

28 - [وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَرًا مِنَ الجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ القـُرْآَنَ فـَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنْصِتـُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا 
        إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ مُنْذِرِينَ(29) قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعـْنَا كِتَابًا أُـنْزِلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقـًا لِمَا بَيـْنَ 
        يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ(30) يَا قَوْمَنَا أَجِيبُوا دَاعِيَ اللهِ وَآَمِنـُوا بِهِ يَغْفـِرْ لَكـُمْ 
        مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ(31) وَمَنْ لَا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ اللهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ
        مِنْ دُونِهِ أَولِيَاءُ أُولَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ(32) ]. {الأحقاف}. 

29 - [فَبِأَيِّ آَلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكـَذِّبَانِ(28) يَسْأَلُهُ مـَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَـأْنٍ(29) 
        فَبِأَيِّ آَلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (30) سَنَفْرُغُ لَكـُمْ أَيُّهَا الثّـَقَلَانِ (31) فَبِأَيِّ آَلَاءِ رَبِّكـُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ (32)
        يَا مَعْشَرَ الجـِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السّـَمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا لَا تَنْفُذُونَ
        إِلأ بِسُلْطَانٍ(33) فَبِأَيِّ آَلَاءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ(34) ]. {الرَّحمن}. 

30 - [ لَوْ أَنْزَلـْنَا هَذَا القُرْآَنَ عَلَى جَبـَلٍ لَرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعًا مُتَصَدِّعًا مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللهِ وَتِلْكَ الأَمْثـَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا 
        لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكـَّرُونَ (21) هُوَ اللهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُـوَ عَالِمُ الغَـيْبِ وَالشَّهَـادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ 
        الرَّحِيمُ(22) هُوَ اللهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ المَلِكُ القـُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ المُؤْمِنُ المُهَيْمِنُ العـَزِيزُ الجَبـَّارُ 
        المُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكـُونَ (23) هُـوَ اللهُ الخَالـِقُ البَارِئُ المُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الأَسْمَاءُ الحُسْنَى
         يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَهُوَ العَزِيزُ الحَكِيمُ(24) ]. {الحشر}. 



31 - [تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ المُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ(1) الَّذِي خَلَقَ المَـوْتَ وَالحَيـَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكـُمْ 
        أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ العَزِيزُ الغَفـُورُ(2) الَّذِي خـَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَوَاتٍ طِبَاقـًا مَا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ 
        مِنْ تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ البَصـَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِنْ فُطـُورٍ(3) ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ البَصَرَ كَرَّتَيـْنِ يَنْقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ البَصـَرُ 
        خَاسِئًا وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ(4) ]. {الملك}. 
32 - [وَإِنْ يَكَادُ الَّذِينَ كَـفَرُوا لَيُزْلِـقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعـُوا الذِّكـْرَ وَيَقُولـُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ (51)
        وَمَا هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ(52) ]. {القلم}.

33 - [ قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَـفَرٌ مِنَ الجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآَنًا عَجَبـًا(1) يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآَمَنَّا 
        بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا (2) وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى جـَدُّ رَبِّنَا مَا اتَّخَذَ صَاحِبَةً وَلَا وَلَدً ا(3) وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقـُولُ 
        سَفِيهُنَا عَلَى اللهِ شَطَطًا(4) وَأَنَّا ظَنَنَّا أَنْ لَنْ تَقُولَ الإِنْسُ وَالجِنُّ عَلَى اللهِ كَذِبًا(5) وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجالٌ
        مِنَ الإِنْسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنَ الجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا(6) وَأَنَّهُمْ ظَنُّوا كَمَا ظَنَنْتُمْ أَنْ لنْ يَبْعثَ اللهُ
        أَحَدًا(7) وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا السَّمَاءَ فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مُلِئَتْ حَرَسًا شَدِيدًا وَشُهُبًا(8) وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا مَقَاعـِد
       َ لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَنْ يَسْتَمِعِ الآَنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَابًا رَصَدًا(9) ]. {الجنّ}.

34 - [ قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الكَافـِرُونَ(1) لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُـدُونَ(2) وَلَا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ(3) وَلَا أَنَا عَابـِدٌ مَا 
        عَبَدْتُمْ (4) وَلَا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُد ُ(5) لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ (6) ]. {الكافرون}.

35 - [قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ(1) اللهُ الصَّمَدُ(2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ(3) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ(4) ].  {الاخلاص}. 

36 - [قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الفَلَقِ(1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ(2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ(3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفـَّاثَاتِ 
        فِي العُقَدِ(4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ(5) ]. {الفلق}. 

37 - [قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ (1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ(2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ(3) مِنْ شَرِّ الوَسْوَاسِ الخَنَّـاسِ(4) الَّذِي 
        يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ (5) مِنَ الجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ] {الناس }
*********************************************
*.*.* وبعـد الأنتهاء من قـراءة هـذة الآيـات القـرأنية ، تقـرأ هذة الأذكـار والأدعيـة المأخـوذة من الأحـاديث 
1 – بسم الله أرقيـك ، من كل داء يـؤذيك ، ومن شر كل نفس وعين حاسد ، بسم الله أرقيك والله 
      يشفيك  .(رواه الترمذي وأبن ماجة )

 2 – بسم الله أرقيك ، من كل شئ يؤذيك ، ومن شر كل نفس أو عين حاسد الله  يشفيك ، بسم الله  
       أرقيك . ( رواه مسلم ) 

 3 – بسم الله يبريك ، ومن كل داء يشفيـك ، ومن شر حـاسد إذا حسـد ، وشر كل ذى عيـن .
       ( رواه مسلم ) ( وهذه رقية جبريل للنبي )

4- اللهم رب الناس ، مذهب البأس، أشفي أنت الشافي ، لاشفاء إلإ أنت، شفاء لا يغادر سقما .
    ( رواه البخاري )

5 – اللهم رب الناس ، أذهب البأس ، أشفة وأنت الشافى ، لاشفاء إلإ شفاؤك ، شفاء لايغادر سقما .  
      ( رواه البخاري و مسلم )

6 – أمسح البأس ، رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، ولا كاشف إلإ أنت .
      ( رواه البخاري ومسلم )

7 – بسم الله ، أعوذ بعزة الله وقدرتة ، من شر ما أجد 0 ( سبع مرات )
      ( رواه مسلم و أبو داود )

8 – أعوذ بالله وقدرتة ، من شر ما أجد و أحازر 0 ( سبع مرات )
      ( رواه مسلم و أبو داود )

9 – أعوذ بعزة الله و قدرتة ، من شر ما أجد 0 ( سبع مرات ) ( رواه مالك )

10 – أعـوذ بكلمات الله التامات من غضـبه و عقـابه ، وشر عباده ، ومن همـزات الشيـاطين ، 
      وأن يحضرون0(رواه أبو داود والترمذى) ( يقولها عند الفزع والفكر)  .

11 – بسم الله ، تُربة أرضنا ،بريقـة بعضنا ، يشفى سقيمنا ، بأذن الله ربنا.  كان النبى إذا أشتـكى  
        الإنسان الشئ منه ، أو كانـت به قرحـة أو جرح ، وضع سبابتة في الإرض ، ثم رفعها وقال  
        هذا الدعاء0( رواه البخاري ومسلم ) 

12 – أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق0 (رواه مسلم )
       (من قالها صباحا و مساء لم يضره شئ باذن الله تعالي )0

13 – بسم الله الكبير ، أعوذ بالله العظيم ، من كل عرق نعار، ومن شر حر النار0 
        ( رقية الحمى و الاوجاع كلها )0 (رواه الترمذى وأبن ماجة )

14 – أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ، أن يشفيك0 (سبع مرات)
        ( رواه أبو داود و الترمذي )

 15 – أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة، من كل شيطان وهامة ، ومن كل عين لامة0
         (هذا ماكان إبراهيم علية السلام يعوذ به أسماعيل وأسحاق عليهما السلام)      
           الهـــــــامة : كل ذي سم يقتل0             
            العين اللامة : التي تصيب بسوء0 ( رواه البخاري )

16 – أعـوذ بكلمات الله التامات التي لايجـاوزهن بر ولا فاجر ، من شر ما نزل من السماء، ومن  
        شر ما يعرج فيها ، ومن شر ما في الارض، ومن شـر مايخرج منها، ومن شـر فتن اللـيل  
        والنهار، ومن شر طوارق الليل و النهار،  إلإطارقاً يطرق بخير يا رحمن 0  
         ( يقرأ بها علي مردة الشياطين ، ويقولها إذا أوئ الي فراشة )
         (رواه أحمد والنسائي في عمل اليوم و الليلة )0

17 – بسم الله الذي لايضر مع أسمة شئ في ألأرض و لا في السماء، وهو السميع  العليم 0
        (رواه أبو داود و الترمذي )
        (يقولها إذا أصبح وأذا أمسى ، فلا يضرةه شئ بأذن الله تعالي ) .

18 – اللهم إنا نجعلك في نحورهم ، ونعوذ بك من شرورهم 0
        ( رواه أبو داود و النسائي في عمل اليوم والليلة )0 ( يقولها إذا خاف قوما ) 0

19 – حصنت نفسى ومالي وأهـلي ، وكل شئ أعطانيـة ربي الحي القيـوم الذي لايمـوت أبدا ،  
        ودفعت عنهم السوء بلا حول ولا قوة إلإ بالله العلي العظيم 0
        (يقولها من أراد أن يحصن نفسة و أهلة )0

20 – بسم الله ، أمسينا بالله الذي ليس منه شئ ممتنع ، وبعزة الله التي لا ترام ولا تضام ، وبسلطان   
        الله المنيع نحـتجب ، وبأسمائه الحسني كلـها عائـذا من الابالسة ، ومن شرشياطـين الانس   
       و الجـن ، ومن شر كل معلن أو مسر، ومن شر مايخـرج بالليل ويكمن بالنهار، ويكمن بالليـل 
        ويخـرج بالنهار، ومن شر ما خلـق وزرأ وبرا، ومن شر أبليس وجنـوده ، ومن شر كل دآبه  
         أنت آخذ بناصيتها، إن ربي علي صراط مستقيم ، أعوذ بالله بما أستعاذ به موسى وعيسي 
         وابراهيم الذي وفي، ومن شر ما ينبغي ، أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم 0
         ( الوابل الصيب لابن القيم ) 0

21 – آمنت بالله العظيم وحده، وكفرت بالجبت والطاغـوت، وأعتصمت بالعـروة الوثقي لآ أنفصام  
        لها ، والله سميع عليم ، حسبي الله وكفي  سمع الله لمن دعا ، ليس وراء الله منتهى 0
        ( ثلاثة مرات ) ( الوابل الصيب لا بن القيم )0 

22 – اللهم إني أعوذ بوجهك الكريم ، و كلماتك التامات ، من شر ما أنت آخذ بناصيـتة ، اللهم أنت 
         تكشف ألمأثم والمغرم ، اللهم أنه لا يهزم جندك، ولا يخلف وعدك ، سبحانك وبحمدك 0 
         ( زاد الميعاد 4/169 ) 0  

23 – أعوذ بوجه الله العظيم ، الذي لآ شئ أعظم منه ، وبكلماته التي لا يجاوزهن  بـرأ ولا فاجر ، 
        وباسماء الله الحسنى ، ماعلمت منها وما لم أعلم ، من شر ما خلق  وبرأ و زرأ ، ومن شر  
        كل ذي شر لا أطيق شره، ومن شـر كل ذي شـر أنت آخذ بناصيتـة ، إن ربي علي سراط  
        مستقيم 0 ( زاد الميعاد 4/169 ) 0

24 – اللهم أنت ربي لا أله إلإ أنت ، عليك توكلت ، وأنت رب العرش العظيـم ، ماشـاء الله كـان ،  
        ومالم يشأ لم يكن ، و لا حول ولا قوة إلإ بالله ، أعلم أن الله على كل شئ قدير ، أن الله قـد 
         أحـاط بكل شئ عـلما ، وأحصى كل شئ عدداٌ، اللهم إني أعـوذ بك من شـر نفسى ، وشر  
         الشيطان وشركة ، ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها ، إن ربى على سراط مستقيم 0
         ( زاد الميعاد 4/169 ) 0

25 – تحصنت بالله الذى لا إله إلإ هو ، إلهى وأله كل شئ ،وأعتصمت بربي ورب كـل شئ ، وتوكلت
       علي الحي الذي لا يموت ،و أستدفعت الشر بلا حول ولا قوة إلإ بالله ، حسبي الله ونعـم الوكيل ،
        حسبي الرب من العباد ، حسبي الخالق من المخلوق ، حسبى الرازق من المرزوق ، حسبي الذى
       هو حسبي ، حسبي الذي بيده مـلكوت كل شئ ، وهو يجير و لا يجار عليه ، حسبي الله وكـفي ، 
        سمع الله لمن دعا ، ليس وراء الله مرمي ، حسبي الله لا إله إلإ هو، عليه تـوكلت ، وهـو رب
       العرش العظيم . ( زاد المعاد 4/169 -170 ) 0
     ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم اهدنى للحق 
وثبتنى عليه

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم يامن أنزلت من سماءك مطرا 
وأخرجت من أرضك شجرا....افتح باب رزقك وتوفيقك لأحبتي 
واجعل من نور وجهك الكريم .... مصباحا يضئ الدرب لقارئ رسالتي 
وبارك الله جمعتك وسائر أيامك ... اللهم آمين

----------


## الشحرورة

*ياقديم الأحسان.. يادائم المعروف..يا ذا الجلال والأكرام
ويا ذا الفضل والإنعام..أمنن علي ياإلهي بجلال إكرامك
وتفضل علي بعظيم نعمك وإنعامك..وعافني يا إلهي في صحتي
وعافني في بدني.. وعافني في قوتي وعافني في ديني ودنياي وآخرتي
اللهم يا الله ياسامع الأصوات
ياعالم الخفيات،،ويا باعث الأموات
ويا مجيب الدعوات،،ويا قاضي الحاجات
ويا خالق الأرض والسموات،،
يا من يملك حواج السائلين..ويعلم ضمائر الصامتين
اقضي حاجتي .. وتقبل نيتي..وحقق لي أمنيتي
يامن يعلم سري وعلانيتي*

----------


## loly_h

*يارب .**.**.*

----------


## ابن البلد

:Yarab:

----------


## اليمامة

يارب ..لا تؤاخدنا بما اقترفت أيدينا

----------


## loly_h

*
وكلت أمرى لرب (**الفلق**)
فسيكفينى شر (**ماخلق**)

*

----------


## nova_n

اللهم إني أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك
أو أنزلته في كتابك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب
عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا و نور أبصارنا
وجلاء همومنا وأحزاننا وشفاء صدورنا

----------


## اليمامة

يالله
لطفك بقلبى 
فقد اعتدت أن ابتسم
كلما بكيت

----------


## zizoYAzizo

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته

----------


## loly_h

*يارب* ...

----------


## نوورا

*"اللهم انا نسألك فى هذه الليلة المباركة بقدرتك وعزك
 وجلالك ان تشفِـي كُلَّ مَريضٍ يتألَّم .."*

----------


## اليمامة

يارب ..
اجعل صباحنا غدا 
هو صباح أمل وابتسام وبركة
لا صباح قتال واغتيال ومنفعة 
فى جمعتك الكريمة

----------


## الشحرورة

*اللهم احينا في الدنيا مؤمنين طائعين
وتوفنا مسلمين تائبين
اللهم ارحم تضرعنا بين يديك
وقوّمنا اذا اعوججنا
وادعنّا اذا استقمنا
وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا
اللهم نسألك يا غفور يا رحمن يا رحيم
أن تفتح لأدعيتنا ابواب الاجابه
يا من اذا سأله المضطر اجاب
يا من يقول للشيء كن فيكون
اللهم لا تردنا خائبين
وآتنا افضل ما يؤتى عبادك الصالحين
اللهم ولا تصرفنا عن بحر جودك خاسرين
ولا ضالين ولا مضلين
واغفر لنا الى يوم الدين
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين*

----------


## اليمامة

> *اللهم احينا في الدنيا مؤمنين طائعين
> وتوفنا مسلمين تائبين
> اللهم ارحم تضرعنا بين يديك
> وقوّمنا اذا اعوججنا
> وادعنّا اذا استقمنا
> وكن لنا ولا تكن علينا
> اللهم نسألك يا غفور يا رحمن يا رحيم
> أن تفتح لأدعيتنا ابواب الاجابه
> يا من اذا سأله المضطر اجاب
> ...


اللهم آمين

----------


## اليمامة

احفظها يا رب

----------


## loly_h

*اللهم لا سهل إلا ماجعلته سهلا
وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا .**.**.
*

----------


## loly_h

*اللهم  انى استغفر للمؤمنين  والمؤمنات
 والمسلمين  والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات
 انك  ربنا سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات .**.**.
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## nariman

يارب ..

----------


## نوورا

*اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت ولك الحمد بعد الرضى*

----------


## loly_h

*رباه
أنت حسبى وكافلى ومعينـــى
فأعنى ياالله .**.**.

*

----------


## نوورا

*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء  لعظمته، 
الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء  لقدرته،
 الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته،
 الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه*

----------


## loly_h



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اليمامة

يارب 
املأ كلى قناعة الرضا 
حتى تصبح أحلامى بسيطة أكثر

----------


## nariman

يارب سترك ورضاك ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم أنصر الإسلام وأعز المسلمين

----------


## loly_h

*اللهم إجعلنى بقضائك .**.**. راضية*

----------


## sincere.friend

الدعاء لرفع البلاءإعداد الشيخ د. عبدالله بصفر ــ الهيئة العالمية لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم ــ جدة  الحمد لله رب العالمين ، والصلاة والسلام على سيد الأولين والآخرين ، حبيب رب العالمين ، محمدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ،  أما بعد :  فيا أخي الكريم ، هذه رسالة مشتملة على بعض الأدعية المباركة من كتاب الله تعالى،ومن سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم   ومن أعدية السلف ، ثم من بعض الأدعية المتعلقة بماتعانيه أمتنا في هذه الأيام . أخي الكريم :  إن  أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  تمر بمنعطف خطير في تاريخها ،  و بفترةٍ حرجة من عمرها وإن من أهم ما تحتاجه في هذه المحنِ والفتن الدعاءَ ، الذي قال الله تعالى عنه في القرآن العظيم : ( قل ما يعبؤا بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم ) . وقال عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ::(:  لا يَرُدُ القَدَرَ إلا الدعاءُ) . فانطلاقاً من هذه الآية وهذا الحديث أردنا أن نضع بين يدي المسَلم هذا الجَهد المتواضع من الأدعية المختارة ،  ليبتهل المسلمون إلى ربهم تبارك وتعالى بهذه الأدعية ، في قنوت الوِتر وقنوت النوازل ،وعند الطواف والسعي ، وعند ختم القرآن ،  وعند الملتزم ، وفي عرفاتٍ ومزدلفة مِنى ، وعند إفطار الصائم في رمضان وغيره ، وعند كل مكان وزمان مُرَغَّبٍ  الدعاء فيه ،  وكلُّ ذلك مساهمةٌ من هيئةِ الإغاثةِ الإسلاميةِ  العالميةِ ، في الأخذ بأسباب رفع البلاء عن المسلمين ،  وكشف الغمة عنهم ، وعودة المسلمين إلى دَوْرهم الريادي في العالم ، وسُمَيت (الدعاء لرفع البلاء ). نسأل الله تعالى أن يتقبل منّا صالح أعمالنا ، وأن يستجيب لنا دعاءنا وأن  يجزي كل مَن ساهم في نشر هذه  الرسالة وطبعتها وقراءتها كل خير وأجر ومثوبة . ( والله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين ). لجنة القرآن الكريم  [*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(1) الحَمْدُ للهِ رَبِّ العَالَمِينَ(2) الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ(3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ(4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ(5) اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُسْتَقِيمَ(6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ المَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا الضَّالِّينَ(7)* ]. {الفاتحة}.    رَبّنا تَقَبل مِنَا إنِك أنتَ السَّميع العَليم ، رّبَنا واجعلنا مسلمَيْن لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا ،  إِنك أنت التواب الرحيم ، ربّنا آتِنا في الدّنَيا حَسَنةَ وفي الآخِرَة حَسَنةً وقِنَا عذَابَ النَّار  ، ربنا أفرغ عَلَينا صَبراً وثَبِت أَقَدَامَنَا وانصُرنا عَلى القَومِ الكَافِرين ، سَمعنَا وَأطعنَا غُفَرانَكَ ربّنَا وإِليكَ المَصير ،  رَبّنَا لا تُؤاخِذنَا إِن نسينَا أو  أخطَأناَ . رَبّنَا وَلا تحمِل عَلَينا إِصراً كَمَا حَمَلتَهُ على الّذينَ مِن قَبِلنَا ، رَبّنَا ولا تُحمِّلنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بهِ ، وَأعفُ عَنّا وأغفِر لَنَا وارحَمنَا ،  أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين ، ربنا ولا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدونك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب ، ربنا إنك جامع الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد ، ربنا إننا آمنا فأغفر لنا ذنوبنا وقنا عذاب النار ، قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء إنك على كل شيء قدير ،  تولج الليل في النهار و تولج النهار في الليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ، رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة إنك سميع الدعاء ، ربنا آمنا بما أنزلت واتبعنا الرسول فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وإسرافنا في أمرنا و ثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين ، ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار ، ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته وما للظالمين من أنصار ، ربنا إننا سمعنا منادياً ينادي للإيمان أن آمنوا بربكم فآمنا ، ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار ،  ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسولك ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد . ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين ،  ربنا لا تجعلنا مع القوم الظالمين ، ربنا أفتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق وأنت خير الفاتحين ، ربنا أفرغ علينا صبراً وتوفنا مسلمين ، رب اغفر لي ولأخي وأدخلنا في رحمتك وأنت أرحم الراحمين ،على الله توكلنا ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للقوم الظالمين ونجنا برحمتك من القوم الكافرين ، رب إني أعوذ بك أن  أسألك ما ليس لي بعلم ،  وإلا تغفر لي برحمتك أكن من الخاسرين فاطر السموات والأرض أنت ولي في الدنيا والآخرة توفني مسلماً وألحقني بالصالحين ،رب أجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء ، ربنا أغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب ، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيراً رب أدخلني مدخل صدقٍ وأخرجني مخرج صدقٍ و اجعل لي من لدونك سلطاناً نصيراً ، ربنا آتنا من لدونك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشداً، رب اشرح لي صدر ويسر لي أمري ، رب زدني علماً ،  أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين ،  لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ،  رب لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين ، رب احكم بالحق وربنا الرحمن المستعان على ما تصفون ، رب فلا تجعلني في القوم الظالمين ،  رب أعوذ بك من همزات الشياطين وأعذ بك رب أن  يحضرون ، ربنا آمنا فأغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين ، ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم عن عذابها كان غراماً ، إنها ساءت مستقراً ومقاما ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا و ذرياتنا قرة أعين و أجعلنا للمتقين إماماً ، رب هب لي حكماً وألحقني بالصاحين واجعل لي لسان صدق في الآخرين ، واجعلني من ورثة جنة النعيم ، ولا تخزيني يوم يبعثون ، يوم لا ينفع مالٌ ولا بنون إلا من آتى الله بقلب سليم ، رب نجني وأهلي مما يعملون ، رب أوزعني أن  أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت عليّ وعلى والدي وأن اعمل صالحاً ترضاه وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين رب إني ظلمت نفسي فأغفر لي ، رب أني لما أنزلت إليّ من خير فقير ، رب انصرني على القوم المفسدين ، فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون وله الحمد في السموات والأرض وعشياً وحين تظهرون يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويحيى الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون ، رب هب لي من الصالحين ، قل اللهم فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة ،  أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون ، رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت عليّ وعلى والديّ وأن اعمل صالحاً ترضاه ، وأصلح لي في  ذريتي إني تبت إليك وإني من المسلمين ، ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ، ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاً للذين أمنوا ربنا إنك رءوف رحيم ،  ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصري ، ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للذين كفروا واغفر لنا ربنا إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم  ، ربنا اتمم لنا نورنا واغفر لنا إنك على كل شيء قدير ، رب أبن لي عندك بيتاً في الجنة ، رب اغفر لي ولوالدي ولمن دخل بيتي مؤمناً وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات . بسم الله الرحمنالرحيم ، [*قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ(1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ(2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ(3) مِنْ شَرِّ الوَسْوَاسِ الخَنَّاسِ(4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ(5)* ]. {الناس}. 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [*قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الفَلَقِ(1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ(2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ(3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي العُقَدِ(4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ(5)* ]. {الفلق}. 
اللهم أهدنا فيمن هديت ، وعافنا فيمن عافيت ، و تلولنا فيمن توليت ، وبارك لنا فيما أعطيت ، وقنا شر ما قضيت ، فإنك تقضي بالحق ولا يقضى عليك ، أنه لا يذل من واليت ولا يعزُ من عاديت تباركت ربنا وتعاليت ، اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معصيتك ،  ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به رحمتك ، ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا ، ومتعنا اللهم بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا وعقولنا أبداً ما أبقيتنا ،  وأجعله الوارث منا ، وأجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا ، وانصرنا على من عادانا ،  ولاتجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا ، ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همَّنا ، ولا مبلغ عِلمنا ، ولا إلى النار مصيرنا ، واجعل الجنة هي دارنا  ولا تسلط علينا بذنوبنا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا  . اللهم إن نسألك من الخير كله عاجله و آجلهِ ما علمنا وما لم نعلم ، ونعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله و آجلهِ ما علمنا وما لم نعلم ، اللهم إن نسألك من خير ما سألك منه عبدُك  ورسولك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبادُك الصالحون ونعوذ بك من شر ما استعاذ منه عبدُك ورسولك محمدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبادُك الصالحون ، اللهم اجعلنا هداة مهدين ، غير ضالين ولا مضلين ، سلما لأوليائك ، حربا على أعدائك ، نحب بحبك من أحبك ، ونعادي بعداوتك من عاداك ، اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك ، وعزائم مغفرتك ، والعزيمة على الرشد ، والغنيمة من كل بر والسلامة من كل آثم ، والفوز بالجنة ، والنجاة من النار ، اللهم أصلح لنا ديننا الذي هو عصمة أمرنا ،  وأصلح لنا دنيانا التي فيها معاشنا ، وأصلح لنا آخرتنا التي إليها معادنا و اجعل الحياة زيادة لنا من كل خير ، واجعل الموت راحة لنا من كل شر ، اللهم اجعل خير أعمارنا أخرها وخير أعمالنا خواتِمها ، وخيرَ أيامنا يوم لقائك ، اللهم اجعلنا أغنى  خلقك بك ، و أفقر خلقك إليك ، وهب لنا غنى لا يطغينا ، وصحة لا تلهينا ، و أغننا اللهم عمن أغنيته عنا ،   واجعل آخر كلامنا شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله ، اللهم أبرم لهذه  الأمة أمر رشد يعزُ فيه أهل طاعتك ، ويذلُ فيه أهل معصيتك ،ويُؤمر فيه بالمعروف ، وينهى فيه عن المنكر ، اللهم إنا نشكو إليك ضعف قوتنا ، وقلة حيلتنا ،  وهواننا على الناس ، يا أرحم الراحمين ، أنت رب المستضعفين وأنت ربنا ،  إلى من تكلنا ،  إلى بعيد يتجهمنا ، أم  إلى عدو ملكته أمرنا ، اللهم إن لم يكن بك علينا غضبٌ فلا نبالي ،  ولكن عافيتك أوسع لنا ، نعوذ بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات ، وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة ، من أن يحل بنا غضبك ، أو أن ينزل علينا سخطك ، لك العتبى حتى ترضى ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك ، يا ودود يا ودود يا ودود ، يا ذا العرش المجيد ، يا فعالاً لما يريد ، نسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام ، وملك الذي لا يضام ، ونورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك ، يا مغيث أغثنا ، يا مغيث أغثنا ، يا مغيث أغثنا ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ونعوذ بك من العجز والكسل ، ونعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل ، ونعوذ بك من غلبة الدين و قهر الرجال اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من الكفر والفقر ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من عذاب القبر  ، لا إله إلا أنت ،  اللهم أنت ربنا لا إله إلا أنت،  خلقتنا ونحن عبيدك ، ونحن على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعنا ، نعوذ بك من شر ما صنعنا ، نبوء بنعمتك علينا ، نبوء بذنوبنا فأغفرها لنا ،  فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ،  نستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ونتوب إليه ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من ان نشرك بك شيئا نعلمه ، ونستغفرك لما لا نعلمه ، نعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق ، فالله خير حافظاً وهو أرحم الراحمين ،  يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك نستغيث ،  أصلح لنا شأننا كله ،  ولا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ، يا ربنا لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك ، اللهم ادفع عنا شر الأشرار ، وكيد الفجار ، وطوارق الليل والنهار إلا طارقاً يطرق بخير ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من عذاب جهنم وعذاب القبر ، وفتنة المحيا وفتنة الممات ، وفتنة المسيح الدجال ،  اللهم استر عوراتنا وآمن روعاتنا ،  اللهم أحفظنا من بين أيدينا ومن خلفنا وعن أيماننا وعن شمائلنا ، ومن فوقنا ونعوذ بك بعظمتك أن نغتال من تحتنا ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك مِن أن نضِل أو نُضل ، أو نَزلَّ أو نُزلّ ، أو نَظلم أو نُظلم أو نَجهل أو يُجهل علينا  ، اللهم عافنا في أبداننا ، وعافنا في أسماعنا ، وعافنا في أبصارنا لا إله إلا أنت ، اللهم إنا نسألك  الرضى بعد القضاء ، وبرد العيش بعد الموت ، ولذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم والشوق إلى لقائك ، في غير ضراء مضرة ، ولا فتنة مضلة ، اللهم أهدنا لأحسن الأعمال والأخلاق ،  لا يهدي لأحسنها إلا أنت ، واصرف عنا سيئها ،  لا يصرف عنا سيئها إلا أنت ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع ، وقلب لا يخشع ، ونفس لا تشبع ، ودعوة لا يستجاب لها ، اللهم آت نفوسنا تقواها  ، وزكها أنت خير من زكاها ،  أنت وليها ومولاها ، اللهم إنا نسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى ، اللهم إنا نسألك فعل الخيرات ، وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين ، وأن تغفر لنا وترحمنا ، و أن أردت بعبادك فتنة فتوفنا إليك غير مفتونين ، اللهم إنا نسألك حبك وحب من أحبك ، اللهم أجعل حبك أحب إلينا من أنفسنا وأهلينا و أولادنا و أموالنا ، ومن الماء البارد على الظمأ ، اللهم إنا نسألك فواتح الخير وخواتيمه ، وجوامعه ، وأوله وآخره وظاهره وباطنه ، والدرجات العلى من  الجنة ، اللهم يا ملقب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك ، اللهم يا مصرف القلوب والأبصار صرف قلوبنا إلى طاعتك ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من جهد البلاء ، ودرك الشقاء ،  وسوء القضاء ، وشماتة الأعداء ، اللهم إنا نسألك أن ترفع ذكرنا ، وتضع وزرنا ، وتطهر قلوبنا ، وتحصن فروجنا ، وتغفر لنا ذنوبنا ،  نسألك الدرجات العلى من الجنة ، اللهم زدنا  ولا تنقصنا ، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا ، و أعطنا ولا تحرمنا ، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا ، اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتكم ، اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها ، وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة ، اللهم إنا نسألك الفوز يوم القضاء ، وعيش السعداء ، و منزل الشهداء ،  ومرافقة الأنبياء ، والنصر على الأعداء ، اللهم إنا نسألك رحمة من عندك ، تهدي بها قلوبنا ، وتجمع بها أمرنا ، وتلم بها شملنا ، وتحفظ بها غائبنا ، وترفع بها شاهدنا ، وتبيض بها وجهنا ، وتزكي بها أعمالنا ، وتلهمنا بها رشدنا ، وترد بها إلفتنا ، و تعصمنا بها من كل سوء ، اللهم إنا نسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاة الدائمة ، في الدين والدنيا والآخرة ، اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عنا ، اللهم فارج الهم وكاشف الغم  مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، رحمان الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما ،  ارحمنا رحمة تغننا بها عن رحمة من سواك ، اللهم إنا نسألك خير ما عندك ، وأفض علينا من فضلك ، وانشر علينا من رحمتك ، وانزل علينا من بركاتك ، اللهم لك الحمد كله ، ولك الملك كله وبيدك الخير كله ،  علانيته وسره ،  فأهل أنت أن تحمد إنك على كل شيء قدير ، اللهم إنا ضعفاء فقونا ، وإنا أذلاء فأعزنا ، وإنا فقراء فأغننا ، اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان وزينه في قلوبنا ،  وكره إلينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان ، واجعلنا من الراشدين ، اللهم أحينا مسلمين ،  وتوفنا مسلمين غير خزايا ولا مفتونين ، اللهم انصرنا  على الكفرة الذين يكذبون رسلك ، ويصدون عن سبيلك ، واجعل عليهم رجزك وعذابك ، اللهم اجعل لنا وللمسلمين من كل هم فرجا ، ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ، ومن كل بلاء عافية اللهم طهر قلوبنا من النفاق ، واعمالنا من الرياء ، وألسنتنا من الكذب ، وأعيننا من الخيانة ،  إنك تعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور ، اللهم إنا نسألك إيماناً يباشر قلوبنا ، ويقيناً صادق حتى نعلم أنه لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا ، وأن ما أصابنا لم يكن ليخطئنا وما أخطئنا  لم يكن ليصيبنا ، اللهم أحفظنا بالإسلام قائمين وقاعدين وراقدين ، و لا تشمت بنا عدواً ولا حاسداً ، اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك علي الخلق أحينا إذا كانت الحياة خيراً لنا ، وتوفنا إذا كانت الوفاة خيراً لنا ، اللهم لا تدع لنا في مقامنا هذا ذنباً إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا كرباً إلا نفسته ، ولا ميتاً إلا رحمته ، ولا مريضاً إلا شفيته ، و لا ديناً إلا قضيته و لا غائباً إلا حفظته ورددته ،  ولا مجاهدا في سبيلك إلا نصرته ، ولا شهيداً إلا قبلته ، ولا عدواً إلا أهلكته ، ولا طاغية إلا قصمته ، ولا ضالاً إلا هديته ، ولا مظلوماً إلا أيدته ، و لا ظالماً إلا خذلته ، ولا عسيراً إلا يسرته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا والآخرة هي لك رضا ولنا فيها صلاح إلا أعنتنا على قضائها ويسرتها ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، اللهم أغفر لجميع موتى المسلمين ، الذين شهدوا لك بالوحدانية ، ولنبيك بالرسالة ، وماتوا على ذلك ، اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم ، وعافهم واعف عنهم ، وأكرم نزلهم ، ووسع مدخلهم ، واغسلهم بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقهم من الذنوب والخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، اللهم وجازهم بالحسنات إحساناً وبالسيئات عفواً و غفراناً ، حتى يكونوا في بطون الألحاد مطمئنين ، وعند قيام الأشهاد من الآمنين ، اللهم أنقلهم من ضيق اللحود ، ومراتع الدود ، إلى جنات الخلود ، في سدر مخضود ، وطلح منضود ،  وظل ممدود ، وماء مسكوب ،  اللهم لا تفتنا بعدهم ، واغفر لنا ولهم ، اللهم وارحمنا إذا صرنا إلى ما صاروا إليه ، تحت الجنادل والتراب وحدنا ، اللهم ارحمنا إذا غَسلنا أهلونا ، اللهم ارحمنا إذا كفنونا ، اللهم ارحمنا إذا حملونا على الأكتاف وساروا بنا إلى قبورنا  ، وألقوا علينا  بابها ، اللهم فاجعل قبورنا روضة من رياض الجنة ، ولا تجعلها حفرة من حفر النيران ، اللهم ارزقنا قبل الموت توبة ، وعند الموت شهادة ، وبعد الموت جنة ونعيماً ، اللهم يا سمع الصوت ، ويا سابق الفوت ، ويا كاسي العظام لحما بعد الموت ، نعوذ بك اللهم من عذاب القبر ، ومن سؤال منكر ونكير ، ومن أكل الديدان ، وبيض وجوهنا ،  ويمن كتابنا وثبتنا على الصراط حتى لا نهوى في  نار جهنم على رؤوسنا ، اللهم فاصرف عنا عذابها إن عذابها كان غراماً ،  إنها ساءت مستقراً ومقاماً ، اللهم إنا نسألك بوجهك الكريم الجنة ونعوذ بوجهك الكريم من النار  ، اللهم إنا نسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول  أو عمل ، ونعوذ بك من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل ،  إلهنا هل في الوجود رب سواك فيدعى ؟ أم هل في الملأ إله غيرك فيرجى أم هل من حاكم غيرك فترفع إليه الشكوى ،  إلى من نشتكي وأنت العليم القادر ، وإلى من نتلجى و أنت الكريم الغافر ، أم بمن نستنصر وأنت المولى الناصر ،  أم بمن نستغيث وأنت المولى القاهر ، من الذي يجبر كسرنا وأنت للقلوب جابر ، ومن الذي يغفر ذنبنا وأنت الرحيم الغافر ، يا من هو عالم بالسرائر والضمائر ، يا من هو الأول والآخر ، والظاهر والباطن ، يا ملجأ القاصدين ، يا حبيب المحبين ، يا أنيس المستوحشين ، يا واصل المنقطعين يا جليس الذاكرين ، يا من هو عند قلوب المنكسرين ، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين ، يا من لا تبرمه ألسنة السائلين  ، ويعلم ضمائر الصامتين ، يا من ليس معه رب يدعى ، و لا ملك على السؤال يرجى ، ولا شافع يغشى ، يا من لا يزداد على السؤال إلا كرماً وجوداً ، وعلى كثرة الحوائج إلا تفضلاً وإحساناً ، ما أحلمك على من دعاك ، وما أرأفك بمن  أملك ، من الذي سألك فحرمته ؟ او لجأ إليك فسلمته ؟ أو هرب إليك فطردته ؟ أنت ملاذنا إذا ضاقت الحيل ، وملجأنا إذا انقطع الأمل ، فلا نلتفت في مهمتنا إلا إليك ، و لا نعول في جميع أمورنا إلا عليك نسألك أن تجعلنا من حزبك المفلحين ، وأن تنجينا من عذابك يا منجي المؤمنين وتدخلنا بفضلك جناتِ النعيم ، اللهم واجعلنا ممن دعاك فأجبته ، وتضرع إليك فرحمته ، وسألك فأعطيته ، وتوكل عليك فكفيته ، وإلى حلول دارك دار السلام أدنيته ، يا جواد جد علينا ، وعمالنا بما أنت أهله ، فإنك أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة . اللهم إنك أحببت التقرب إليك بعتق ما ملكت أيماننا ، فنحن عبيدك ، و أنت أولى بالتفضل فأعتقنا وأنت أمرتنا أن نتصدق على فقرائك ، وأنت أولى بالكرم والجود فتجاوز عنا اللهم أنت أحق من ذكر ،  وأحق من عبد وأنصر من ابتغى وأرأف من ملك وأجود من سئل ، وأوسع من أعطى ، أنت الملك لا شريك لك ، والفرد الذي لا ند لك ،  كل شيء هالك إلا وجهك ، لن تطاع إلا بإذنك ولن تعصى إلا بعلمك تطاع فتشكر ، وتعصى فتغفر ،  أقرب شهيد ، وأدنى حفيظ ، حلت دون النفوس ، وأخذت بالنواصي ،  وكتبت الآثار ونسخت الآجال ، القلوب لك مفضية ، والسر عند علانية ، والحلال ما أحللت ، والحرام ما حرمت ، والدين ما شرعت والخلق خلقك ، والعبد عبدك ،  وأنت الله الرؤوف الرحيم ، نسألك بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له السموات والأرض وبكل حق هو لك ،  أن تقبلنا في هذه الغداة ، وأن تجيرنا من النار  بقدرتك ، اللهم اجعل أول  يومنا هذا صلاحاً ، وأوسطه نجاحاً ، وآخره فلاحاً ، اللهم انقلنا من ذل المعصية إلى عز الطاعة ، اللهم أعزنا بطاعتك و لا تذلنا بمعصيتك ، اللهم أمتنا على الإسلام والإيمان الكامل ، اللهم أجعل في قلوبنا نوراً ، وفي ألسنتنا نوراً ، وفي أسماعنا نوراً ، وفي أبصارنا نوراً ، ومن خلفنا نوراً ، ومن أمامنا نوراً ، وعن إيماننا نوراً ، وعن شمائلنا نوراً ، واجعل لنا من لدونك نوراً ، اللهم لك الحمد ، ومنك الفرج ، وإليك المشتكى ، وبك المستعان ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، اللهم ارزقنا رزقاً واسعاً نصون به وجوهنا عن التعرض لسؤال خلقك ، اللهم يا لطيف بخلقه ألطف بنا يا لطيف يا عليم يا خبير ، ألطف بنا فيما جرت به المقادير  لطفاً يليق بجلالك وعظمتك ، حسبنا الله لديننا حسبنا الله لما أهمنا ، حسبنا الله لمن بغى علينا ، حسبنا الله لمن حسدنا ، حسبنا الله لمن كادنا ، حسبنا الله عند الموت ، حسبنا الله عند السؤال في القبر ، حسبنا عند الحساب ، حسبنا الله عند الميزان ، حسبنا الله عند الصراط ، حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ، نعم المولى ونعم النصير ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من الفقر إلا إليك ومن الذل إلا لك ، ومن الخوف إلا منك ، ونعوذ بك أن نقول زوراً ، ونغشى فجوراً ،  أو  نكون بك مغرورين ، ونعوذ بك من شماتة الأعداء ، وعضال الداء ، وخيبة الرجاء ، ومن شر الخلق ، ومن هم الرزق ، ومن سوء الخُلقِ ، أصبحنا في أمان الله ، وأمسينا في جوار الله ، سبحان الأبدي الأبد ، سبحان الواحد الأحد ، سبحان الفرد الصمد ، سبحان من رفع السماء بلا عمد ، سبحان من بسط الأرض على ماء جمد ، سبحان من خلق الخلق وأحصاهم عدداً ، سبحان من قسم الأرزاق بين عباده ولم ينس من فضله أحداً ، سبحان الذي لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولداً ، نسألك بعزك إلا رحمتنا ، وبقوتك وضعفنا ، وبغناك عنا وفقرنا إليك ، هذه نواصينا الكاذبة الخاطئة بين يديك ، عبيدك سوانا كثير ، وليس لنا سيد سواك ، لا ملجأ ولا منجى منك إلا إليك ، نسألك مسألة المساكين ، ونبتهل إليك ابتهال الخاضع الذليل ، وندعوك دعاء الخائف الضرير ، ونسألك سؤال من خضعت لك رقابهم ، وذلت لك جباههم ، و رغمت لك أنوفهم  ، وفاضت لك أعينهم ، وذلت لك قلوبهم ، اللهم ألبسنا العافية حتى تهنئنا بالمعيشة ، واختم لنا بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرنا الذنوب ،  واكفنا كل هول دون الجنة  حتى تبلغنا إياها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، اللهم أعطنا من الدنيا ما تقنا به فتنتها وتعيننا به على أهلها ، ويكون بلاغا لنا إلى ما هو خير منها ، فإنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا بك ، اللهم قنعنا بما رزقتنا ، وبارك لنا فيه ، واخلف علينا كل غائبة لنا بخير ، سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته ، سبحان الله ملء البر ، سبحان الله ملء البحر ، سبحان الله ملء السموات والأرض ، سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، عدد خلقه وعدد ما هو خالق ، وزنة ما خلق وزنة ما هو خالق ، وملء ما خلق وملء ما هو خالق ، وملء سماواته ومل أرضه ، ومثل ذلك وأضعاف ذلك وعدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ، ومنتهى رحمته ومداد كلماته ، ومبلغ رضاه وحتى يرضى وإذا رضي ، وعدد ما ذكره به خلقه في جميع ما مضى وعدد ما هم ذاكروه فيما بقى ، في كل سنة وشهر وجمعة ،  ويوم وليلة وساعة من الساعات ، اللهم كن لنا مؤيداً وناصراً ، وكن بنا رؤوفا رحيما ، يا خير المسؤولين ، اللهم إنك تسمع كلامنا وترى مكاننا ، وتعلم أمرنا ، ونحن البؤساء الفقراء ، المستغيثون المستجيرون ، المقرون المعترفون إليك بذنوبنا ، هبها لنا ساعة توبة ، هبها لنا ساعة رضا ، هبها لنا ساعة قبول ، اللهم إنا نبرأ إليك من حولنا وقوتنا ونلجأ إلى حولك وقوتك ، نحمدك إذ أوجدتنا من العدم ، وفضلتنا على كثير من الأمم ، وجعلت في أيدينا زمام خلقك واستخلفتنا على الأرض ، اللهم فخذ بأيدينا في المضايق ، واكشف عنا وجوه الحقائق ، ووفقنا لما تحب ، واعصمنا من الزلل و لا تُسلب عنا ستر إحسانك ، وقنا مصارع السوء ، واكفنا كيد الحاسد ، وشماتة الأعداء بنا ، واكفنا من جميع جهاتنا ، اللهم من أرادنا بسوء فرده عليه ، ومن كادنا فكده ، واجعلنا من أحسن عبادك نصيبا عندك وأقربهم منزلة منك ، وأخصهم زلفى لديك ، فإنه لا ينال ذلك إلا بفضلك ، وجد لنا بجودك ، واعطف علينا بمجدك  و أحفظنا برحمتك ،وأجعل ألسنتنا بذكرك لهجة ،  و قلوبنا بحبك متنعمة ، ومنّ  علينا بحسن إجابتك ، وأقل عثرتنا واغفر لنا زلتنا ، فإنك أمرت عبادك بدعائك ، وضمنت لهم الإجابة ، فإليك يا رب نصبنا وجوهنا ، ومددنا أيدينا فبرحمتك  استجب دعاءنا ، وبلغنا منانا ، ولا تقطع رجانا ، واكفنا شر  أعدائنا ، يا سميع الدعاء ، يا مسبغ النعم ، يا دافع النقم ، يا نور المستوحشين في الظلم ، يا أرحم الراحمين ، اللهم وفر حظنا من خير تنزله ، أو  إحسان تفضله  ، أو بر تنشره ،  أو رزق تبسطه ، أو ذنب تغفره ، أو خطأ تستره ، يا إلهي ، يا من بيده نواصينا ، ويا عليماً بضرنا ومسكنتنا يا خبيراً بفقرنا وفاقتنا ، يا رب نسألك بحقك وقدسك ، وأعظم صفاتك وأسمائك ، أن تجعل أوقاتنا بالليل والنهار بذكرك معمورة ، وبخدمتك موصولة ، و أعمالنا عندك مقبولة ، يا من عليه معولنا ، يا من إليه شكونا أحوالنا ، قوِّ  على خدمتك جوارحنا ، واشدد على العزيمة جوارحنا ، وهب لنا الجد في خشيتك والدوام على الاتصال في خدمتك ، حتى نخافك مخافة الموقنين ، ونجتمع في جوارك مع المؤمنين ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من وعثاء السفر ، وكآبة المنظر ، وسوء المنقلب ، في الأهل والمال والولد ، يا من هو أرقب إلينا من حبل الوريد ، يا فعالاً لما يريد ، يا من يحول بين المرء وقلبه ، حل بيننا وبين من يؤذينا بحولك وقوتك يا كافي كل شيء ، أكفنا ما يهمنا في أمر الدنيا والآخرة ، اللهم اجعلنا نخشاك كأننا نراك ، وأسعدنا بتقواك ، ولا تجعلنا بمعصيتك مطرودين ورضنا بقضائك ، وبارك لنا في قدرك ، وانصرنا على من ظلمنا ، وارنا فيه ثأرنا واقر بذلك أعيننا ، اللهم إن أنفسنا أمارة بالسوء ، والشيطان يوقعنا كل ساعة في خطيئة من الكبائر ، فضلاً عن الصغائر ،  و إنا نريد نزعنا من نزعه ، ولا نستطيع حتى توفقنا ، فإن بيدك الخير ، و الشر ليس إليك ، فأغفر لنا وتب علينا ، و لا تزغ  قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا ، وامنحنا علماً بالكتاب والسنة ، وإن لم ترحمنا وتغفر لنا لنكونن من الخاسرين ، فأهدنا سواء السبيل  ، واغفر لنا مغفرة تامة ، واعف عنا فإنك عفو تحب العفو فأعفوا عنا ، وارزقنا العافية في الدين والدنيا والآخرة وما ذلك عليك بعزيز ، يا لطيف ، يا لطيف ، يا لطيف ، ألطف بنا بلطفك الخفي يا لطيف ، نسألك بالقدرة التي استويت بها على العرش فلم يعلم أحد كيفية استوائك عليه .  اكفنا شر كل شرير ، يا من كان قبل أن يكون شيء وهو المكون لكل شيء ، ومن لا يكون بعده شيء ، نسألك بلحظة من لحظاتك الحافظات الغافرات الراحمات المنجيات يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، يا ذا الطول والإنعام ، لا إله إلا أنت رب العالمين ، أرحم الراحمين ، الحنان المنان ، بديع السماوات والأرض ، رب العرش العظيم ، نستغفرك مما تبنا إليك منه ثم عدنا فيه ، ونستغفرك مما جعلناه لك على أنفسنا فلم نوف لك به ، ونستغفرك لما زعمنا أنا أردنا به وجهك فخالط قلوبنا ما قد علمت ، اللهم إنا نتوسل إليك بما توسل به عبادك الصالحون ، وأولياؤك المقربون ، أن تجعل لنا من الفهم عنك وعن رسولك ما نبلغ به منازل الصديقين ، ونحشر به في زمرة العلماء العاملين ، اللهم اجعلنا من الذين جاوزوا دار الظالمين واستقوا من عين الحكمة وركبوا سفينة الفطنة . اللهم اجعلنا من الذين سرحت أرواحهم في دار العلى ، وحطت بهم قلوبهم في غاية التقى ، حتى أناخوا برياض النعيم وجنوا من ثمار رياض التسنيم ، وخاضوا لجة السرور ، وشربوا بكأس الرحيق المختوم ، واستظلوا تحت ظل الكرامة الظليل ، يا عالم الخفيات ، رفيع الدرجات ، ذا العرش يلقي الروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده ، غافر الذنب ، قابل التوب ، شديد العقاب ، ذا الطول ، لا إله إلا أنت إليك المصير ، اللهم جمل أمرنا ما أحييتنا وعافنا ما أبقيتنا ، بارك لنا فيما خولتنا ، وأحفظ علينا ما أوليتنا ، وارحمنا إذا توفيتنا ، وآنس وحشتنا إذا أرمستنا وتفضل علينا إذا حاسبتنا ، ولا تسلبنا الإيمان وقد عرفتنا ، اللهم ثبت في الخيرات وطأتنا ، ونفس بعد الموت كربتنا وبارك لنا في مصيرنا و منقلبنا ، و لا تخفر ذمتنا يا غاية رغبتنا ، اللهم لا تقطع رجاءنا ، وبلغنا آمالنا ، واكفنا أعداءنا ، وأصلح لنا شأننا . واكفنا دنيانا وآخرتنا ، وارزقنا قلباً تواباً ، لا كافرا ولا مرتاباً ، واغفر لنا وأهدنا وارزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين . اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا فنفجر ، ولا إلى الناس فنضيع ، اللهم كما دللتنا عليك فكن شفيعنا إليك ،اللَّهُمَّ لاَ تَقْطَعْ رَجَاءَنا، وَبَلِّغْنا آمَالَنا، وَاكْفِنا أَعْدَاءَنا، وَأَصْلِحْ لَنا شَأْنَنا، وَاكْفِنا أَمْرَ دُنْيانا وَآخِرَتِنا، وَارْزُقْنا قَلْباً تَوَّاباً، لاَ كَافِراً وَلاَ مُرْتاباً، وَاغْفِرْ لَنا وَاهْدِنا وَارْزُقْنا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ.  اللهم اجعلنا من الشاكرين لآلائك ، الصابرين على بلائك ، الناصرين لأوليائك ، اللهم لا تحرمنا خير ما عندك بسوء ما عندنا ، اللهم إنا نسألك عيشاً قاراً ، ورزقاً داراً وعملاً باراً اللهم أغننا بالافتقار إليك ، ولا تفقرنا بالاستغناء عنك اللهم  أعنا على حسن عبادتك ، ووفقنا لاستفتاح أبواب رحمتك ، واستمطار سماحتك . اللهم سلمنا و لا تسلمنا ، وامنحنا ولا تمتحنا ، اللهم اجعلنا في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك ، اللهم وفر حظنا من عفوك ولطفك الخفي ، اللهم حسبنا من سؤالنا علمك بحالنا ،اللهم اغفر لنا كل ذنب ، و أحفظنا منكل جنب ، وفرج عنا كل كرب اللهم أعنا على الموت وكرباته ، والقبر وغمته ، والصراط وزلته ، ويوم القيامة وروعته ، اللهم إن عفوك عن ذنوبنا  وتجاوزك عن خطيئاتنا أطمعنا أن  نسألك مستأنسين ،  وإنك للمحسنين إلينا وإننا للمسيئون إلى أنفسنا فيما بيننا وبينك ، تتودد إلينا بالنعم ، ونتبغض إليك بالمعاصي ، ولكن الثقة بك حلمتنا على الجرأة عليك ، فعد بفضلك وإحسانك علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم ، لا إله غيرك ، و الأول ليس قبلك شيء ، والآخر ليس بعدك شيء ، والذي لا يموت وخالق ما يرى وما لا يرى ، وكل يوم أنت في شأن ، وسعت اللهم كل شيء رحمة وعلماً ،  يا رحمان يا رحيم ، يا حليم يا كريم ، يا أحد يا صمد ، يا حي يا محي ، يا حي يا قيوم ، لا إله إلا أنت ، يا ربنا إنا عبيدك وفي سبيلك ، أجعل لنا السبيل إلى كل خير ، اللهم كما لطفت بعظمتك دون اللطفاء ، وعلوت بعظمتك على العظماء ، وعلمت ما تحت أرضك كعلمك بما فوق عرشك ، وكانت وساوس الصدور  كالعلانية عندك ، وعلانية القول كالسر في علمك ، وانقاد كل شيء لعظمتك وخضع كل سلطان لسلطانك ، وصار أمر الدنيا كله بيدك ، أجعل لنا من كل هم وغم فرجاً ومخرجاً ،اللهم إنا نسألك خشيتك في الغيب والشهادة ، وحكم الحق في الغضب والرضا ، والقصد في الفقر والغنى ، ونسألك نعيماً لا  ينفد وقرة عين لا تنقطع ، ونسألك إيماناً نهتدي به ،  نوراً نقتدي به ، ورزقا حلالاً نكتفي به ، اللهم إنا نسألك نفساً مطمئنة تؤمن بلقائك ، وتقنع بعطائك ، وترضى بقضائك ، اللهم إنك تعلم سري وعلانيتي فاقبل معذرتي ، وتعلم حاجتي فأعطني سؤالي ، اللهم اجعل لي وللمسلمين من كل هم فرجاً ومن كل ضيق مخرجاً ، ومن بلاء عافية ، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من العطن والطاعون والوباء ، وعظيم البلاء ، في النفس والأهل والمال والولد ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر ، الله  أكبر مما  نخاف ونحذر ، الله أكبر ، الله أكبر عدد ذنوبنا حتى تغفر ، اللهم لا تؤاخذنا بسوء فعلنا ، ولا تهلكنا بخطايانا يا ارحم الراحمين ، سلامٌ قولاً من ربٍ رحيم ، حصنا أنفسنا وأهلنا وأموالنا وأولادنا بالله الحي القيوم الذي لا يموت أبداً ، ودفع الله عنا السوء والأذى بألف ألف لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، اللهم عجل لأوليائك الفرج والعافية ، و زد لنا في حياتنا فإنك أنت الله الذي يهب عيش الأبد لأهل الآخرة ، فهب لنا عمراً طويلاً  مديداً ،وعيشا فريداً ، في عافيتك ورضاك ،  فإنك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه في الدنيا والآخرة ، اللهم لا يهزم جندك ، و لا يخلف وعدك ، سبحانك وبحمدك ، تحصنا بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو ، إلهي وإله كل شيء ، واعتصمنا بربنا ورب كل شيء ، وتوكلنا على الحي الذي لا يموت ، و أستدفعنا الشر كل بلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، حسنا الله ونعم الوكيل ، حسبنا الرب من العباد أجمعين ، سحبنا الخالق من المخلوقين ، حسبنا الرازق من المرزوقين  ، حسنا الله وكفى ، وسمع الله لمن دعا ، وليس وراء الله منتهى ، لا إله إلا هو ، عليه توكلنا وهو رب العرش العظيم ،  اللهم لك الحمد كله علانيته وسره ،  لا قابض لما بسطت ، ولا باسط لما قبضت ، و لا هادي لمن أضللت  ، ولا مضل لمن هديت ، ولا معطي لما منعت ، و لا مانع لما أعطيت ، ولا مقرب لما باعدت ، ولا مبعد لما قربت  اللهم ابسط علينا من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ، اللهم إنا نسألك النعيم يوم القيامة ، والأمن يوم الخوف ، و أعذنا من شر ما أعطيتنا ومن شر ما منعتنا ، سبحان من تعطف بالعز وقال به ، سبحان من لبس المجد وتكلم سبحان من لا ينبغي التسبيح إلا له ، سبحان ذي الفضل والنعم ، سبحان ذي  المجد والكرم ، سبحان الذي أحصى كل شيء علماً اللهم إنا نسألك صحة في إيمان ، وإيماناً في حسن خلق ، ونجاحاً يتبعه فلاح ، ورحمة وعافية ومغفرة منك ورضوان اللهم أعطنا إيماناً صادقاً ، ويقيناً ليس بعده كفر ، ورحمة ننال بها شرف كرامتك في الدنيا والآخرة ، اللهم إنا ننزل بك حاجتنا وإن قصر رأينا ، وضعف علمنا وعملنا ، افتقرنا إلى رحمتك ، فنسألك يا قاضي الأمور ، ويا شافي الصدور ، كما تجير بين البحور ، أن تجيرنا من عذاب السعير ، ومن فتنة القبور ، ومن دعوة الثبور ، اللهم ما قصر عنه رأينا وضعف علمنا وعملنا ، ولم تبلغه مسألتنا ، من خير وعدته أحداً من خلقك ،  أو خير  أنت معطيه أحداً من عبادك فإنا نرغب إليك فيه ونسألك إياه يا أرحم الراحمين ، اللهم ذا الحبل الشديد والأمر الرشيد ، نسألك الأمن يوم الوعيد ، والجنة يوم الخلود ،مع المقربين الشهود ، والركع السجود ، الموفين بالعهود ، إنك رحيم ودود ، تفعل ما تريد ، اللهم إنا نسألك خير المسألة ، وخير الدعاء ، وخير النجاح ، وثبتنا وثقل موازيننا ، وحقق إيماننا وارفع درجاتنا ، وتقبل صلاتنا ، واغفر خطيئاتنا ، ونسألك الدرجات العلى من الجنة ، اللهم إنا نسألك عيشة نقية ، وميتة سوية ، مرداً غير مخذولً فاضح ، اللهم أجعل أوسع رزقنا عند كبر سننا ، وانقطاع عمرنا ، اللهم حببنا إليك وإلى ملائكتك وأنبيائك وجميع خلقك ، اللهم يا ذا المن ولا يمن عليه ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، يا ذا الطول و الإنعام ، لا إله إلا أنت ، ظهر اللاجئين ، وجار المستجيرين ، وأمان الخائفين ، اللهم إن كنت كتبتنا عندك في  أم الكتاب أشقياء أو محرومين أو مطرودين ،  أو مقترٌ علينا في الرزق ، فأمح اللهم بفضلك عنا شقاوتنا وحرماننا ، وطردنا و إقتار  رزقنا ، وثبتنا عندك في أم الكتاب سعداء مرزوقين ، موفقين للخيرات ، فإنك قلت وقولك الحق ، في كتابك المنزل ، على لسان نبيك المرسل (يمح الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب ) ، اللهم أكتب أسماءنا على أبواب الجنة الثمانية ، وأكرمنا بالفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ، وتفضل علينا بجوار رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والسلام عليه ، والشرب من يديه ، وزدنا بالنظر إلى وجهك الكريم ، في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر ، اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين ، وأذل الشرك والمشركين ، ودمر  أعداءك أعداء الدين ، اللهم شتت شملهم ، وفرق جمعهم اللهم خذهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر ، اللهم إنا ندرأ بك في نحورهم ، ونعوذ بك من شرورهم ، اللهم عليك بأعدائك الذين  يحاربونك ويحاربون دينك ويحاربون عبادك ، اللهم أفشل خططهم ، اللهم أذهب مكرهم ، ودمر كيدهم ، اللهم اجعل الذلة والمسكنة عليهم ، اللهم ودمر خططهم وأنشطتهم وأحلامهم ، اللهم أغث المسجد الأقصى ، اللهم فك أسره اللهم وأكرمنا بالصلاة فيه قبل الموت ، إنك على كل شيء قدير ، واجعله شامخاً عزيزاً إلى يوم الدين ، و لا تمكن أعداءك منه ، اللهم  ودمر الطغاة والبغاة والذين أذلوا عبادك المؤمنين ،  وأهانوا العلماء والصالحين ، وسفكوا دماء المسلمين ، و انتهكوا أعراضهم ، اللهم أحصهم عددا  ، واقتلهم بددا ، ولا تغادر منهم أحدا ، اللهم أجمع كلمة المسلمين على الحق ، وأعد لهم عزتهم ومجدهم  و هيبتهم  وقوتهم بين العالمين ، اللهم  ووحد صفوف المسلمين وألف ذات بينهم ، وأبعد الشيطان عنهم ، و اصرف العصبية الجاهلية بين بلدانهم وشعوبهم ، واجعلهم أمة واحدة مجتمعين على كتابك وسنة نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم ، اللهم أهد شباب المسلمين ، وحبب إليهم الجهاد واجعلهم قوة وعُدة لأمتهم ودينهم ، و انصر بهم الإسلام والمسلمين ، واشغلهم بمعالي الأمور و اصرف عنهم سفاسفها اللهم و أهد فتيات المسلمين ، وحبب إليهن الحجاب ، وزينهن بالعفاف ، وجملهن بالحياء والدين ، اللهم ارفع الفقر عن المسلمين ، و أزل الجهل عنهم ، وأبعد المجاعة عن بلادهم ، و لا تجعل لعدائهم عليهم سلطاناً اللهم أنصر إخواننا المجاهدين في كل مكان ، سدد رميتهم ،  وأجب دعوتهم ، وثبت أقدامهم ، وانصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم ، بقوتك وعزتك يا عظيم ، اللهم وبارك في الهيئات والجمعيات والمنظمات التي تخدم الإسلام والمسلمين ، ووفقهم و سددهم  و أعنهم على أداء رسالتهم ،  وأنصرهم على أعدائك ، ومكن لهم في كل مكان ، و اصرف عنهم مكائد الحاقدين ، و أذية الحاسدين ، اللهم  اغفر لنا جمعين ،  وهب المسيئين  منا  بالمحسنين  ،  فإن لم  يكن بيننا محسن فهبنا جميعاً لسعة عفوك وجودك يا كريم ، اللهم لا تفرق جمعنا هذا إلا بذنب مغفور ، و عمل صالح مبرور ، وخر لنا في جميع الأمور ، يا عزيزيا غفور ، اللهم إنك قلت  وقولك الحق ( أدعوني استجب لكم ) اللهم هذا الدعاء وعليك الإجابة ،  وهذا الجهد وعليك التكلان ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك ،  اللهم ادفع عنا الغلا والربا والزنا والزلازل والمحن ، وسوء الفتن ، ما ظهر منها وما بطن ، عن بلدنا هذا خاصة وعن سائر بلاد المسلمين عامة ، اللهم آمنا في أوطاننا ،  وأصلح أئمتنا وولاة أمورنا واجعل ولايتنا فيمن خافك و اتقاك واتبع رضاك ، اللهم  و ارزقهم البطانة الصالحة التي تحببهم في الخير وتعينهم عليه ، وتبعدهم عن المنكر ، وتحذرهم منه ، اللهم و أدم على هذه البلاد خدمة الحرمين الشريفين ونصرة المسلمين ، في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ، وأدم عليها المسابقة على فعل الإحسان والخيرات ، اللهم غنا نعوذ برضاك من سخطك ، وبمعافاتك من عقوبتك ، وبك منك ، لا نحصي ثناءً عليك أنت كما أثنيتَ على نفسك ، وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد ، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ، سبحان ربك رب العزة عما تصفون وسلامٌ على المرسلين ، والحمد لله رب العالمين ، سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ،  ونشهد أن لا إله إلا  أنت ، نستغفرك ونتوب إليك .

----------


## Tiger Woman

اللهم استرنا فوق الارض و تحت الأرض و يوم العرض عليك يا الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم إني عبدك ، وابن عبدك، وابن أمتك، ناصيتي بيدك، ماض في حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك، أسألك بكل أسم هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتبك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم العيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري، وجلاء حزني، وذهاب همي، إلا أذهب الله همه وحزنه، وأبدله مكانه فرجاً*

----------


## نوورا

*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب
  خطوت إليه برجلي أو مددت إليه يدي
  أو تأملته ببصري
  أو أصغيت إليه بأذني
  أو نطق به لساني
أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني
  ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني
  ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك فسترته علي*

----------


## اليمامة

_اللهم احفظ مصر واجعلها في امانك واحسانك

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا

ومن كل ضيق مخرجا

ومن كل بلاء عافية

اللهم انت ملاذنا وانت عياذنا

وعليك اتكالنا اللهم احفظ مصر من كل سوء ومكروه وفتنة

يا كريم يا كريم يا رحيم

اللهم احفظ امننا ووحدتنا واستقرارنا

اللهم اكشف الغمة

اللهم اكشف الغمة

اللهم اكشف الغمة

واطفيء جمرة الفتنة

وشرارة الفوضي ونار الاصطدام يارب العالمين

اللهم اجعل مصر آمنة مطمئنه ساكنة مستقرة

محفوظة مصونة

اللهم آمين يارب العالمين 

__
__
_

----------


## nova_n

*ربي عبدك قد ضاقت به الاسباب 
وأغلقت دونه الأبواب 
وبعد عن جادة الصواب 
وزاد به الهم والغم والاكتئاب 
وانقضى عمره ولم يفتح له الى فسيح
 مناهل الصفو والقربات باب 
وانت المرجوّ سبحانك لكشف هذا المصاب 
يا من اذا دعي اجاب 
يا سريع الحساب 
يا رب الأرباب 
يا عظيم الجناب 
يا كريم يا وهّاب 
رب لا تحجب دعوتي 
ولا ترد مسألتي 
ولا تدعني بحسرتي 
ولا تكلني الى حولي وقوّتي*

----------


## nova_n

*اللهم لا تحرمنى سعة رحمتك ، وسبوغ نعمتك ، وشمول عافيتك ، وجزيل عطائك
، و لا تمنع عنى مواهبك لسوء ما عندي ، ولا تجازني بقبيح عملي، ولا
تصرف وجهك الكريم عنى برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 
*

----------


## اليمامة

يارب .. كل ما أحببت ..كل ما أحب
أتدرب على أن أترك حبه لك
راضية ..
اذا أردت أن تسترد وديعتك فى ّ

----------


## لفيف الخطيب

*
" يا ودود يا ودود يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا مبدي يا معيد يا فعال لما يريد 
أسألك بنور وجهك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك وبقدرتك التي قدرت بها علي خلقك
 وبرحمتك التي وسعت كل شئ لا اله إلا أنت يا مغيث أغثني "

عزيزتى اليمامة جزيل الشكر*

----------


## loly_h

*ربـــاه .**.**.
إن لك نسمـــات  لـُطـــفٍ
إذا هَبَّـــت على قلـــب مـــؤمن .**.**. أسعدتـــه

و لك نفحـــات  عَطـــفٍ
إذا نـــالت أسيـــرَ حُـــزن .**.**. أطلقتـــه

و لك  رَحَمـــاتٍ
إذا نزلت على روح مســـلم .**.**. أفرحتـــه

 و لك لطـــائفُ  كـــرَم ٍ
إذا ضاقت الحيلة على عبـــد .**.**. وَسِعَـتـــه

اللــّـهم  .**.**.
اغفر لـــي و للمسلمين ذنـــوبهم
و فـــرِّج كــــــــروبي و  كـــروبهم
و يَـــسِّـر أمـــوري و أمـــورهم
و أدخل الفرح و الســـرور على  قلبـــي و قلـــوبهم
*

----------


## nova_n

*
اللهم يسر ولا تعسر يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم أحلل عقدة من لسانى يفقه قولى يارب
يارب النجاح*

----------


## اليمامة

*اللهم ثبت قلبي علي دينك*

----------


## loly_h

*رَبِّيَ .**.**. 
لاتكسر لى قلبا 
ولا تصعب على أمراً
ولا تسلط على من لايرحمنى
يارب

*

----------


## loly_h

*رباه .**.**.
رحماك بصدور قد ضاقت و ليس لديها من يرحمها
سواك .

*

----------


## محمد البهلوان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ألم
نشرح
لك
صدرك
ووضعنا
عنك
وزرك
الَّذي
أنقض
ظهرك
ورفعنا
لك
ذكرك
فإنَّ
مع
العسر
يسرا
إنَّ
مع
العسر
يسرا
فإذا
فرغت
فنصب
وإلى
ربِّك
فرغب
صدق
الله
العظيم
اللهُمَّ
يا ميسر العسر
وكاشف
الهم
يسِّرْ
عُسْرنا
وفرِّج
همَّنا
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## loly_h

*اللهــــــم* *
إجعل كل نبضة ينبض بها قلبى
تزيدنى بها قربا لك
ورضا منك


*

----------


## اليمامة

قوية بك وحدك 
يا إلهى 
فاجعل قوتى كلها محبة لك
وسعى فى إرضاءك

----------


## اليمامة

يارب .. اكتب لنا الخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## فراشة

اللهم ربنا استخلفنا في أرضك كما استخلفت الذين من قبلنا من عبادك المخلصين، 
ومكِّن لنا ديننا الذي ارتضيته لنا، وأبدلنا بخوفنا أمناً وبِذلنا عزاً، وبتفرقنا وحدة، 
وبفقرنا غنى، واجمعنا على كلمتك وألف بين قلوبنا بطاعتك.

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## محمد البهلوان

*آمين
يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## فراشة

اللهم إني أسألك بفضائل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي  العظيم 
وبعظمتها وبجلالها وبثنائها وبهيبتها وبحرمتها وبجبروتها وبملكوتها  وبكبريائها 
وبعزتها وبقدرتها وبقوتها وبسرها وبسر اسم الله الأعظم الذي  فيها.

أَمْنَعُ بها ظُلمَ من أرادَ ظُلْمنا من جميع خلق الله

وأكُفُّ  بها عدوان من اعتدى علينا من جميع خلق الله

وأُضِّعِّفْ بها كيد من كادنا من  جميع خلق الله

وأُذِلُّ بها مكر من مكر بنا من جميع خلق الله

وأُبطِل  بها سعي من سعى علينا من جميع خلق الله

وأُهن بها من أهاننا من جميع خلق  الله

وأُقْصِم بها ظالمنَا من جميع خلق الله

وأَقْدِر بها على ذي  القدرة علينا من جميع خلق الله

وأَدْفَع بها شر من أرادنا بشر من جميع خلق  الله

وأَذِّل بها من تكبر علينا من جميع خلق الله

ولا حول ولا قوة  إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يا رب خد شفيق ومرسى علشان الانتخابات تتعاد تانى

----------


## اليمامة

رباااااه
لا تولى علينا من لا يخافك .. ولا يرحمنا

----------


## nova_n

* 
آللهُم لآ تشغل عقليّ بمآ يقلقهُ ولآ تشغل قلبيّ بمنْ
لآ يرحمه ولآ تشغل وقتيّ بمآ يغضبكَ ولآ ينفع ،
اللهّم توفني وأنتّ راضٍ عني وأحسّن خاتمتي*

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## اليمامة

وكلمتك يا رب ..
             هى العليـــــا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه
اللهم أنصر مصر وأعز بها الإسلام والمسلمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## فراشة

اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## kethara

*اللهم اجعلنا نمشي في روضك..
و ندرج على حبك.. ونحيا على ذكرك..
ونستقيم على قرآنك.. ونموت على شهادتك..
اللهم بارك لنا ولوالدينا
وارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين برحمتك..*

----------


## نوورا

*
**اللهم إني في سيري إليك فاقبلني
اللهم إني في تخبطي يمنة و يسرة فاهدني
اللهم إني ليس لي إلّلك فلا تردني
اللهم فاقبل بجودك و فضلك عبدا مقصرا
اللهم لا ترد عني خير ما عندك بسوء ما عندي
اللهم
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 							
*

*
*

----------


## ابن البلد

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من جهد ابلاء ودرك الشقاء وسوء القضاء وشماتة الأعداء*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## فراشة



----------


## اليمامة

*
يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذه بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتديا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم*

----------


## نوورا

*اللَّهُمَّ افْتَحْ مَسَامِعَ قَلْبِي لِذِكْرِكَ،
وَارْزُقْنِي طَاعَتَكَ وَطَاعَةَ نَبِيِّكَ سَيِّدِنَا مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّ اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.
وَعَمَلاً بِكِتَابِكَ وَاتِّبَاعاً لِسُنَّةِ نَبِيِّكَ.
اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي أخْشَاكَ كَأَنـِّي أرَاكَ..
أبَداً حَتَّى ألْقَاكَ؛ وَأسْعِدْني بِتَقْوَاكَ؛
وَلاَ تُشْقِنِي بِمَعْصِيَتِكَ*

----------


## kethara

*
ربي أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم 
وخير ما بعده,
و أعوذ بك من شر هذا اليوم 
وشر ما بعده اللهم 
ما رزقتني مما أحب 
فاجعله قوة لي فيما تحب*

----------


## نوورا

*
اللـــــهم  أرزقــــــنا بالألــــف ألفــــــة .. 
و بالبـــــاء بركــــة و  بالتــــاء توبــــة .. 
و بالثـــــاء ثوابـــاُ و بالجيـــم جمـــالاً .. و  بالحــــــاء حكمــة 
و بالخـــاء خـــــيراً .. 
و بالــــدال دليلـاً و  بالـــــذال ذكـاء .. 
و بالــــــراء رحمـــة و بالـــزاي زكـــاة ..
 و  بالسيـن سعادة و بالشيــن شفـاء .. 
و بالصـــاد صـدقاً و بالضـــاد ضيـاء  .. و بالطـــاء طاعــــة
 و بالظـــاء ظفـــراً .. و بالعيـن علمـــاً و  بالغيـن غنـــى .. 
و بالفـــاء فــــلاحاً و بالقــاف قناعة .. و بالكـــاف  كــرامة 
و بالــــلام لطفــاً .. و بالميـــم موعظة و بالنـون نـــوراً ..
 و بالهـــاء هدايــة و بالــــــواو وداَ .. و باليــــاء يقينـــاً
* * 





*
*

*

----------


## nova_n

*اللهمُ أجعلَ القرآنَ الكريمْ .. ربيعّ قلبيْ ..
 وجلاءً هميْ ..
ونورَصـدريْ*

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## اليمامة



----------


## أحمد ناصر

يارب أنصر مصر وشعبها على كل من يريد لها سوءا

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## الشحرورة

*
**اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله
 ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله
 ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم
**
*

----------


## فراشة

اللهم إني أسالك إيماناً دائماً ، وأسألك قلباً خاشعاً ، 
وأسألك علماً نافعاً ، وأسألك يقيناً صادقاً ، 
وأسألك ديناً قيماً ، وأسألك العافية من كل بلية

----------


## فراشة

اللهم من أراد بمصر سـوء فأشغله في نفسـه و اجعـل تدبيـره تدميـرا له
ورد كيـده في نحـره وإحــمِّ... البلاد وكل البلاد الاسلاميه يارب العالمين

----------


## فراشة

اللهم ارني الحق حقا وارزقني اتباعه
وارني الباطل باطلا وارزقني اجتنابه

----------


## نوورا

*
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات
أستغفر الله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنه عرشه ومداد كلماته
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان ربي العظيم عدد ماكان
 وعدد مايكون وعدد الحركات والسكون*

----------


## kethara

*اللهم إني اسألك نفساً مطمئنة
تؤمن بلقائك .. و ترضى بقضائك .. و تقنع بعطائك*

----------


## فراشة

اللهم احفظ مصر واجعلها في امانك واحسانك

اللهم اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا

ومن كل ضيق مخرجا

ومن كل بلاء عافيه

اللهم انت ملاذنا وانت عياذنا

وعليك اتكالنا اللهم احفظ مصر من كل سوء ومكروه وفتنه

يا كريم يا كريم يا رحيم

----------


## الشحرورة

*
"يَـآربْ ..
 كمَـآ جَعَلْتَ كُل نَبْضَـة تَزِيدُ مِنّـآ عُمراً ،،
 فـَ آجْعَلهَآ تَزيدُنَـآ مِنْـكَ قُـرْبَـاً*

----------


## فراشة

يا رب انت اعلم بما في القلوب وما يسكن الصدور 
يا رب ازرع في ارواحنا الرضا 
واسترنا برداء من نور يارب البسنا ثوب الطهر والعافية والقناعة والسرور

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## فراشة

اللهم من أراد مصر وشعبها بسوء فأشغله بنفسه, واجعل تدبيره تدميره

----------


## اليمامة

*يآلله: أمنحنيْ ضِلع صَبر ! 
 يَحتضَن كسَر بآقي أضلُعي ،*

----------


## اليمامة

*ربي زدني بك غنى عن العالمين*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*

أَعُوذُ بِاللهِ مِنَ الشَّيطانِ الرَّجِيمِ

وَلِلَّهِ اَلأَسْمَآءُ الْحُسْنَى فَاْدْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُواْ الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ (180) [سورة الأعراف].


اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الْمَانِعِ أَنْ تَمْنَعَنِي مِنْ أَسْبَابِ الْهَلاَكِ وَالنُّقْصَانِ فِي دِينِي وَبَدَنِي، وَاجْعَلْ الْمَنْعَ وِقَايَةً لِي وَلاَ تَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى يَدِ كَافِرٍ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِمَّنْ يَرَى الْمَنْعَ عَيْنَ العَطَاءِ، وَأَنَّ الْمَنْعَ بِيَدِكَ لاَ بِيَدِ غَيْرِكَ. وَأَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الضَّارِّ النَّافِعِ أَنْ تُشْهِدَنِي اسْمَكَ النَّافِعَ فَلاَ أَرْكَنُ إِلَى غَيْرِكَ، وَاجْعَلْنِي نَافِعاً لِجَمِيعِ عِبَادِكَ رَاضِياً عَنْكَ فِي جَمِيعِ مُرَادِكَ وَادْفَعْ عَنِّي كُلَّ ضُرٍّ. وَأَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ النُّورِ أَنْ تُشْرِقَ عَلَى قَلْبِي بِالتَّوْحِيدِ، فَأَشْهَدُ بِنُورِكَ الْحَقَائِقَ، وَأَتَجَمَّلُ بِالْمَعَارِفِ، وَأُرْشِدُ النَّاسَ إِلَيْكَ، وَأَتِمَّ لِي نُورِي. وَأَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الْهَادِي أَنْ تَمِيلَ بِقَلْبِي إِلَيْكَ، وَأَنْ تُقِيمَ هِمَّتِي بَيْنَ يَديْكَ، وَأَنْ تَجْعَلَ دَلِيلِي مِنْكَ عَلَيْكَ، وَأَنْ تَجْعَلَنِي مِنَ الْهُدَاةِ الْمُهْتَدِينَ، وَزِدْنِي هُدَىً.

اللَّهُمَّ انْصُرْ أَهْلَنا فِي الشَّامِ وَعَجِّلْ لَهُمْ بِالفَرَجِ يا مَنْ بِيَدِهِ مَفَاتِيحُ الفَرَجِ، وَأَهْلِكْ الطُّغَاةَ البُّغَاةَ وَجُنُودَهُمْ وَمَنْ أَعَانَهُم فَإِنَّهُمْ لاَ يُعْجِزُونَكَ.


اللَّهُمَّ تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا صَالِحَ الأَعْمَالِ وَاجْعَلهَا خَالِصةً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

منقول من ايميلى
*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*
قُلِ ادْعُواْ اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُواْ الرَّحْمَنَ أَيّاً مَّا تَدْعُواْ فَلَهُ الأَسْمَآءُ الْحُسْنَى وَلاَ تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاَتِكَ وَلاَ تُخَافِتْ بِهَا وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً (110) [سورة الإسراء].



اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الوَاجِدِ أَنْ تُشْهِدَنِي وُجُودَكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَحْوَالِي، وَأَنْ تَمْلأَ قَلْبِي وُجْدَاً وَتَعَلُّقاً بِكَ، وَأَنْ لاَ تَحْرِمَنِي تَجَلِّيَاتِ القُرْبِ وَالأُنْسِ بِكَ، وَأَنْ تُوجِدَ لِي حَوَائِجِي، وَأَنْ تَجْعَلَنِي وَاجِدَاً لِعُيُوبِي. وَأَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الوَاحِدِ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنِي البَصِيرَةَ فِي التَّوْحِيدِ فَأَكُونَ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ العِبَادِ تَوْحِيداً لَكَ، وَأَنْ تَرْزُقَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وِحْدَةَ التَآلُفِ وَالتَّآخِي. وَأَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الصَّمَدِ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ قَصْدِي فِي دِينِي وَدُنْيَايَ مُتَّجِهاً كُلَّهُ إِلَيْكَ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مَقْصُودَاً فِي قَضَاءِ حَوَائِجِ النَّاسِ بِالْخَيْرِ وَأَعِنِّي عَلَيْهَا.*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ اقْسِمْ لَنا مِنْ خَشْيَتِكَ مَا تَحُولَ بِهِ بَينَنَا وَبَينَ مَعَاصِيكَ، وَمِنْ طَاعَتِكَ مَا تُبَلِّغُنا بِهِ جَنَّتَكَ، وَمِنَ اليَقِينِ مَا تُهَوِّنُ بِهِ عَلَينَا مَصَائِبَ الدُّنيَا، وَمَتِّعنَا اللَّهُمَّ بِأَسْمَاعِنا وَأَبْصَارِنا وَقُوَّاتِنا أَبَداً ما أَبْقَيْتَنا، وَاجْعَلهُ الوَارِثَ مِنَّا، وَاجْعَل ثَأرَنا عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَنا، وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ مُصِيبَتَنا فِي دِينِنَا، وَلا تَجْعَل الدُّنْيا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّنَا، وَلاَ مَبْلَغَ عِلْمِنَا، وَلاَ إِلىَ النَّارِ مَصِيرَنا، وَاجْعَل الجَنَّةَ هِيَ دَارَنَا، وَلاَ تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنَا بِذُنُوبِنا مَنْ لاَ يَخَافُكَ فِينَا وَلاَ يَرْحَمُنَا، بِرَحْمَتِكَ يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِين.*

----------


## فراشة

اللهم إني أسألك خير المسألة و خير الدعاء و خير النجاح 
و خير العلم و خير العمل و خير الثواب و خير الحياة و خير الممات 
و ثبتني و ثقل موازيني و حقق إيماني و ارفع درجتي 
و تقبل صلاتي و اغفر خطيئاتي و أسألك العلا من الجنة

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَحْمَدُكَ عَلَى مَا هَدَيْتَ، وَأشْكُرُكَ عَلَى جَزِيلِ مَا أسْدَيْتَ، وَأسْتَعِينُكَ عَلَى رِعَايَةِ مَا أسْبَغْتَ مِنَ النِّعَمِ، وَأسْتَهْدِيكَ الشُّكْرَ عَلَى مَا كَفَيْتَ مِنَ النِّقَمِ، وَأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عَثَراتِ اللِّسَانِ، وَغَفَلاَتِ الْجَنَانِ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَدَرَاتِ الزَّمَانِ وَبَغَتَاتِ الْحَدَثَانِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أسْأَلُكَ اللُّطْفَ فِيما قَضَيْتَ، وَالمعُونَةَ عَلَى مَا أمْضَيْتَ، وَأسْتَغْفِرُكَ مِنْ قَوْلٍ يَعْقُبُهُ النَّدَمُ، أوْ فِعْلٍ تَزِلُّ بِهِ الْقَدَمُ، فَأَنْتَ الثِّقَةُ لِمنْ تَوَكَّلَ عَلَيْكَ، وَالْعِصْمَةُ لِمَنْ فَوَّضَ أَمْرَهُ إِلَيْكَ، (وَأُفَوِّضُ أمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ). (رَبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وإلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمصِير).*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذَنْبِي، وَوَسِّعْ لِي فِي دَارِي، وَبَارِكْ لِي فِي رِزْقِي. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُوعِ، فَإِنَّهُ بِئْسَ الضَّجِيعُ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الخِيَانَةِ، فَإِنَّهَا بِئْسَتِ البِطَانَةُ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ وَرَحْمَتِكَ، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَمْلِكُهَا إِلاَّ أَنْتَ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مِنَ العَيْشِ أَرْغَدَهُ، وَمِنَ العُمُرِ أَسْعَدَهُ، وَمِنَ الرِّزْقِ أَوْسَعَهُ، وَمِنَ الوَقْتِ أَنْفَعَهُ، وَمِنَ الخَيْرِ أَتَمَّهُ، وَمِنَ النَّعِيمِ مُنْتَهَاهُ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ مَرِيدٍ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ قَضَاءِ السُّوءِ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ أَنْتَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا. أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللهِ التَّامَّةِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْطَانٍ وَهَامَّةٍ وَمِنْ كُلَّ عَيْنٍ لاَمَّةٍ.*

----------


## اليمامة

*اللهم  إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب خطوت إليه برجلي.. أو مددت إليه يدي.. أو تأملته  ببصري.. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني.. أو نطق به لساني.. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني..  ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك فسترته علي..  وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائداً علي بحلمك وإحسانك يا أكرم  الأكرمين.. اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد  الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية وأنت ناظر إلي.. اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل  فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أو نسيانا أو  جهلا وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى  الله وأله وسلم تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة  مبالاة بها أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله.. مما يكره الله.. قولا وفعلاً  .. وباطنا وظاهراً





*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ يَا مُصَرِّفَ القُلُوبِ صَرِّفْ قُلُوبَنا إِلَى طَاعَتِكَ، اللَّهُمَّ يَا مُقَلِّبَ القُلُوبِ ثَبِّتْ قُلُوبَنا عَلَى دِينِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ العَافِيةَ فِي الدُّنْيا وَالآخِرَةِ. اللَّهُمَّ أَحْسِنْ عَاقِبَتَنا فِي الأُمُورِ كُلِّها وَأَجِرْنا مِنْ خِزْيِ الدُّنْيا وَعَذَابِ الآخِرَةِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ مُوجِبَاتِ رَحْمَتِكَ، وَعَزَائِمَ مَغْفِرَتِكَ، وَالسَّلاَمَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَالغَنِيمَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ بِرٍّ، وَالفَوْزَ بِالجَنَّةِ، وَالنَّجَاةَ مِنَ النَّارِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ مَا سَأَلَكَ مِنْهُ نَبِيُّكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَنَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا اسْتَعَاذَ مِنْهُ نَبِيُّكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَأَنْتَ المُسْتَعَانُ، وَعَلَيْكَ البَلاَغُ، وَلاَ حَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِكَ.*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ مَا عَصَيْتُكَ حِينَ عَصَيْتُكَ اسْتِهَانةً بِكَ، وَلاَ اسْتِخْفَافاً بِعَذَابِكَ، وَلكِنْ بِسَابِقَةٍ سَبَقَ بِهَا عِلْمُكَ. فَالتَّوْبَةُ إِلَيْكَ، وَالْمَغْفِرَةُ لَدَيْكَ، لاَ إِلهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ، ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَاعْتَرَفْتُ بِذَنْبِي، فَاغْفِرْ لِي، وَلاَ حَوْلَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ وَطْأَتِي، وَنَفِّسْ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ كُرْبَتِي، وَبَارِكْ لِي في مَصِيرِي وَمُنْقَلَبِي، وَاحْفَظْ ذِمَّتِي، يَا غَايَةَ رَغْبَتِي. رَبِّ أوْزِعْنِي أنْ أشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ، وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ، وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي، إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ المُسْلِمِينَ. اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِوَالِدَيْنَا وَلِذُرِّيَّاتِنَا وَأَهْلِينَا وَلإِخْوَانِنَا الّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالإِيمَانِ، وَاجْعَلْ خَيْرَ أَعْمَارِنَا أَوَاخِرَهَا، وَخَيْرَ أَعْمَالِنَا خَوَاتِمَهَا، وَخَيْرَ أَيَّامِنَا يَوْمَ لِقَائِكَ.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إيمَاناً يُبَاشِرُ قَلْبِي، وَيَقِيناً صَادِقاً، حَتَّى أَعْلَمَ أَنَّهُ لاَ يُصِيبُنِي إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبْتَ لِي، وَأَنَّ مَا أَصَابَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ ليُخطِئَنِي، وَمَا أَخْطَأَنِي لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيبَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ، وَأنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ، إقْضِ عَنِّي الدَّيْنَ، وَاغنِنِي مِنَ الْفَقَرِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَائِذٌ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي، وَمِنْ شَرِّ مَا مَنَعْتَنِي. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أَوْسَعَ رِزْقِي عِنْدَ كِبَرِ سِنِّي، وَانْقِطَاعِ عُمُرِي. اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ لَمْ أَكُنْ أَهْلاً لأَنْ أَبْلُغَ رَحْمَتَكَ، فَإِنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَهْلٌ لأَنْ تَبْلُغَنِي، لأَنَّهَا وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، فَارْحَمْنِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ تُغْنِنِي بِهَا عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم إغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ اقْسِمْ لَنَا مِنْ خَشْيَتِكَ مَا تَحُولُ بِهِ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ مَعْصِيَتِكَ، وَمِنْ طَاَعَتِكَ مَا تُبَلِّغُنَا بِهِ جَنَّتَكَ، وَمِنَ اليَقِينِ مَا تُهَوِّنُ بِهِ عَلَيْنَا مَصَائِبَ الدُّنْيَا، اللَّهُمَّ مَتِّعْنَا بِأَسْمَاعِنَا، وَأَبْصَارِنَا، وَقُوَّتِنَا مَا أَحْيَيْتَنَا، وَاجْعَلْهُ الوَارِثَ مِنَّا، وَاجْعَلْ ثَأرَنَا عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَنَا، وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى مَنْ عَادَانَا، وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ مُصِيبَتَنَا فِي دِينِنَا، وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ الدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّنَا، وَلاَ مَبْلَغَ عِلْمِنَا، وَلاَ تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنَا مَنْ لاَ يَرْحَمُنَا. اللَّهُمَّ أَحْسِنْ عَاقِبَتَنَا فِي الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا، وَأَجِرْنَا مِنْ خِزْيِ الدُّنيَا وَعَذَابِ الآخِرَةِ. اللَّهُمَّ انْفَعْنا بِمَا عَلَّمْتَنا، وَعَلِّمْنا مَا يَنْفَعُنا وَزِدْنا عِلْماً.*

----------


## اليمامة

*‎
**ربي....
 لآ اعلَمْ مَايحمِل اليَوم ليّ »
 لَگنْ ( ثِقـتيّ) بِأنـكَ معّي تگفَينيْ
 رَبيّ : اني بعز عظمتگ وجلآلگ ،،
 احـــتآج ..
 رحمتگ وفــرحةً تريـــح
 [ قلبــي ]

*

----------


## الشحرورة

*
يارب...
 هب لي عقلاً صافياً ذكياً،
 وقلباً ذاكراً نقياً،
 ولساناً بشكرك رطباً ندياً،
 وجسماً على طاعتك مقبلاً حفياً،
 وعلى البلاء صابراً قوياً،
 ونفساً مؤمنة أبية، راضية مرضية،
 وروحاً تسمو في معارج القدُس،
 مع الملائكة المقربين، والنبيين والشهداء والصالحين،
 يا ذا الجلال والإكرام.*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*إِلَهَنا.. يَا ذَا الجَلاَلِ وَالإِكْرَامِ، يَا مَنْ لاَ غِنَى لِشَيءٍ عَنْهُ، وَهُوَ الغَنِيُّ عَنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، يَا مَنْ لاَ بُدَّ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ، يَا مَنْ رِزْقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلَيْهِ، وَمَصِيرُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ إِلَيْهِ، يَا مَنْ يُعْطِي مَنْ لاَ يَسْأَلُهُ، وَيَجُودُ عَلَى مَنْ لاَ يُؤَمِّلُهُ، نَحْنُ عَبِيدُكُ الخَاضِعُونَ لِهَيْبَتِكَ، المُتَذَلِّلُونَ لِعِزِّكَ وَعَظَمَتِكَ، الرَّاجُونَ جَمِيلَ رَحْمَتِكَ وَعَفْوِكَ، أَمَرْتَنَا فَفَرَّطْنَا وَلَمْ تَقْطَعْ عَنَّا نِعَمَكَ، وَنَهَيْتَنَا فَعَصَيْنَا وَلَمْ تَقْطَعْ عَنَّا كَرَمَكَ، وَظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا مَعَ فَقْرِنَا إِلَيْكَ فَلَمْ تَقْطَعْ عَنَّا غِنَاكَ يَا كَرِيمُ.. مَوْلاَنَا وَسَيِّدَنا وَخَالِقَنَا أَنْتَ العَزِيزُ وَنَحْنُ الأَذِلاَّءُ، وَهَلْ يَرْحَمُ الأَذِلاَّءَ إِلاَّ العَزِيزُ.. إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ سِرَّنا وَعَلاَنِيَتَنَا فَاقْبَلْ مَعْذِرَتَنَا إِلَهَنا.*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَتَّخِذُ عِنْدَكَ عَهْداً لَنْ تُخْلِفَنِيهِ، فَإِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ فَأَيُّمَا مُؤْمِنٍ آذَيْتُهُ أَوْ شَتَمْتُهُ أَوْ جَلَدْتُهُ أَوْ لَعَنْتُهُ، فَاجْعَلْهَا لَهُ صَلاَةً وَزَكَاةً وَاجْعَلْ لَهُ قُرْبَةً بِهَا إِلَيْكَ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ. اللَّهُمَّ حَبِّبْنِي إِلَيْكَ، وَإِلَى مَلاَئِكَتِكَ، وَأَنْبِيَائِكَ، وَجَمِيعِ خَلْقِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلاَهَا، وَآتِنِي الحِكْمَةَ الّتِي مَنْ أُوتِيَهَا فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ خَيْراً كَثِيراً. اللَّهُمَّ قِنِي شَرَّ نَفْسِي، وَاعْزِمْ لِي عَلَى أَرْشَدِ أَمْرِي، اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِر لِي مَا أَسْرَرْتُ وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُ، وَمَا أَخْطَأتُ وَمَا تَعَمَّدْتُ، وَمَا عَلِمْتُ وَمَا جَهِلْتُ.*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*سُبْحَانَكَ يَا رَبِّ فِيكَ المَرْغُوبُ، وَمِنْكَ المَطْلُوبُ وَالمَرْهُوبُ، أَنْتَ الحَقُّ الّذِي لاَ حَقَّ سِوَاهُ، وَلاَ مَعَهُ غَيْرُهُ وَلاَ شَيْءَ لَوْلاَهُ، لَكَ العَظَمَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، وَالمُلْكُ وَالقُدْرَةُ وَرِفْعَةُ الشَّانِ. خَلَقْتَ الخَلْقَ رَحْمةً مِنْكَ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَاجَةٍ لَكَ فِي خَلْقِهِمْ وَرِزْقِهِمْ، وَمَدَدْتَهُمْ بِمَا شِئْتَ مِنَ النِّعَمِ، وَتَكَفَّلْتَ بِأَجَلِهِمْ وَرِزْقِهِمْ. إِلهِي لَكَ الحَمْدُ وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَحْمةً وَعِلْماً، غَفَرْتَ الذُّنُوبَ، وَسَتَرْتَ العُيُوبَ، حَنَاناً مِنْكَ وَرَأفةً وَحِلْماً. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ ذَنْبٍ اسْتِغْفَارَ عَبْدٍ ظَالِمٍ لِنَفْسِهِ ظُلْماً كَثِيراً كَبِيراً، يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ، وَلاَ يَكْشِفُ الكُرُوبَ سِوَاكَ، فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَغْفِرَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، وَارْحَمْنِي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ مَغْفِرَتُكَ أَوْسَعُ مِنْ ذُنُوبِنَا، وَرَحْمَتُكَ أَرْجَى عِنْدَنَا مِنْ أَعْمَالِنَا، اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ جِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَائِيلَ وَإِسْرَافِيلَ وَمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ النَّارِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عَذَابِ جَهَنَّمَ، وَمِنْ عَذَابِ القَبْرِ، وَمِنْ فِتْنَةِ المَحْيَا وَالمَمَاتِ، وَمِنْ شَرِّ فِتْنَةِ المَسِيحِ الدَجَّالِ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ الهُدَى وَالتُّقَى وَالعَفَافَ واَلغِنَى وَأَنْ تُجَدِّدَ الإِيمَانَ فِي قُلُوبِنَا. اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ إِيمَاناً لاَ يَرْتَدُّ، وَنَعِيماً لاَ يَنْفَدُ، وَمُرَافَقَةَ نَبِيِّكَ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي أَعْلَى جَنَّةِ الخُلْدِ. اللَّهُمَّ اكْفِنَا بِحَلاَلِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ وَاغْنِنَا بِفَضْلِكَ عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ، وارْزُقْنَا ثَمَرَاتِ الأَرْضِ وَبَارِكْ لَنَا فِي مُدِّنَا وَصَاعِنَا.*

----------


## اليمامة

*استغفر الله وأتوب اليه

 استغفر الله وأتوب اليه

 استغفر الله وأتوب اليه*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*يارب مصر التي ارسلت منها هاجر زوجة ابراهيم عليه الســـلام 
يارب مصر التي جعلت منها مارية القبطية زوجة لحبيبك العدنان
يارب مصر التي ارسلت فيها عيسي بانجيلك عليه الســــــلام 
يارب مصر التي ذكرتها في قرآنك ووصفتها بالامن والامــــــــان اللهم بحق كل نبي وضع عليها قدمه ، وذكر فيها اسمك ، وتلي فيها كتابك ، واثنى عليه خير كما اثنى عليها سيدنا محمد صل الله عليه وسلم ان تحفظ مصر من كل سوء وشر يا ارحم الراحمين يارب من اراد باهلها كيدا فعليك به يارب العالمين يارب لقد عجزت ايدينا على وجود الحل ، ولم تعجز الستنا على سؤال من بيده النجاة وفيه الرجاء والامل ،يارب لقد عجزت عقولنا على التفكير ، ولم تعجز أفئدتنا على مناجاة من بيده التدبير ،يارب يارب يارب احفظ مصر يارب العالمين وأهلك الظالمين بالظالمن وأخرجنا من بينهم سالمين وأحفظ أهلها وشبابها المسلمين بحفظك وكنفك

*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ أَصْلِحْ لَنَا دِينَنَا الّذِي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِنَا، وَأَصْلِحْ لَنَا دُنْيَانَا الّتِي فِيهَا مَعَاشُنَا، وَأَصْلِحْ لَنَا آخِرَتَنَا الّتِي إِلَيْهَا مَعَادُنَا، وَاجْعَلْ الحَيَاةَ زِيَادةً لَنَا فِي كُلِّ خَيْرٍ، وَاجْعَلْ المَوْتَ رَاحَةً لَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ خَيْرَ أَعْمَارِنَا آخِرَهَا، وَخَيْرَ أَعْمَالِنَا خَوَاتِمَهَا، وَخَيْرَ أَيَّامِنَا يَوْمَ لِقَائِكَ. اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنَا أَغْنَى خَلْقِكَ بِكَ، وَأَفْقَرَ عِبَادِكَ إِلَيْكَ، وَهَبْ لَنَا غِنَىً لاَ يُطْغِينَا، وَصِحَّةً لاَ تُلْهِينَا، وَاغْنِنَا اللَّهُمَّ عَمَّنْ أَغْنَيْتَهُ عَنَّا، وَاجْعَلْ آخِرَ كَلاَمِنَا مِنَ الدُّنْيَا شَهَادَةَ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللهَ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّداً رَسُولُ اللهِ. اللَّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْنَا بِالقَوْلِ الثَّابِتِ فِي الحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ.*

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*أَصْبَحْنَا عَلَى فِطْرَةِ الإِسْلاَمِ، وَعَلَى كَلِمَةِ الإِخْلاَصِ، وَعَلَى دِينِ نَبِيِّنَا مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَعَلَى مِلَّةِ أَبِينَا ابْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفاً مُسْلِماً وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ المُشْرِكِينَ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَصْبَحْتُ مِنْكَ فِي نِعْمَةٍ وَعَافِيَةٍ وَسِتْرٍ، فَأَتْمِمْ نِعْمَتَكَ عَلَيَّ وَعَافِيَتَكَ وَسِتْرَكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ. أَعُوذُ بِكَ اللَّهُمَّ أَنْ أَظْلِمَ أَوْ أَنْ أُظْلَمَ، أَوْ أَعْتَدِيَ أَوْ يُعْتَدَى عَلَيَّ، أَوْ أَكْتَسِبَ خَطِيئةً أَوْ ذَنْباً لاَ تَغْفِرُه. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الطَّعْنِ وَالطَّاعُونِ وَالوَبَاءِ، فِي النَّفْسِ وَالأَهْلِ، وَالمَالِ وَالوَلَدِ، الله أَكْبَرُ، الله أَكْبَرُ، الله أَكْبَرُ، الله أَكْبَرُ، مِمَّا نَخَافُ وَنَحْذَرُ، الله أَكْبَرُ، الله أَكْبَرُ، الله أَكْبَرُ، عَدَدَ ذُنُوبِنَا حَتَّى تُغْفَرَ*

----------


## اليمامة

*"  اللهم ربنا لك الحمد ، أنت قيِّمُ السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ، ولك الحمد  أنت نور السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ، ولك الحمد أنت ملك السماوات والأرض ومن  فيهن ، ولك الحمد أنت الحق ووعدك الحق ، ولقاؤك حق ، وقولك حق ، والنار حق  ، والنبيون حق ، ومحمد حق ، والساعة حق ..
 اللهم لك أسلمت ، وبك آمنت ،  وعليك توكلت ، وإليك أنبت ، وبك خاصمت ، وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر لي ماقدمت  وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت ، وما أنت أعلم به مني ، أنت المقدم وأنت  المؤخر ، لا إله إلا أنت ولا إله غيرك "*

----------


## اليمامة



----------


## Abou.Gouda

*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ الّتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَنْ تَغْفِرَ لِي. اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذُنُوبِي وَخَطَايَايَ كُلَّهَا، اللَّهُمَّ أَنْعِشْنِي، وَاجْبُرْنِي، وَاهْدِنِي لِصَالِحِ الأَعْمَالِ وَالأَخْلاَقِ، إِنَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي لِصَالِحِهَا وَلاَ يَصْرِفُ سَيِّئَهَا إِلاَّ أَنْتَ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ فِعْلَ الخَيْرَاتِ، وَتَرْكَ المُنْكَرَاتِ، وَحُبَّ المَسَاكِينِ، وَأَنْ تَغْفِرَ لِي وَتَرْحَمَنِي، وَإِذَا أَرْدَتَّ بِقَوْمٍ فِتْنَةً فَتَوَفَّنِي غَيْرَ مَفْتُونٍ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ حُبَّكَ، وَحُبَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّكَ، وَحُبَّ عَمَلٍ يُقَرِّبُنِي إِلى حُبِّك. اللَّهُمَّ انْفَعْنِي بِمَا عَلَّمْتَنِي، وَعَلِّمْنِي مَا يَنْفَعُنِي، وَزِدْنِي عِلْماً.*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

احزن ، تألم ، تعذب .. لن يوقفك أي كلمات ، 
 ولكن تذكر وعد الله ، 
 وقل يارب  ..
  وبقدر كل هذا الحزن والألم والعذاب ،،
  ستجد الفرح يغمر قلبك وروحك.

----------


## اليمامة

> احزن ، تألم ، تعذب .. لن يوقفك أي كلمات ، 
>  ولكن تذكر وعد الله ، 
>  وقل يارب  ..
>   وبقدر كل هذا الحزن والألم والعذاب ،،
>   ستجد الفرح يغمر قلبك وروحك.


يارب ...

----------


## اليمامة

اللهم انى لا أسألك رد القضاء ..ولكنى أسألك اللطف بنا

----------


## اليمامة

*بّاه ..

 لحكمةٍ أنت تعلمها ..جعلتَ مصر كبيرة .. عَصيّة على الاستحواذ ..

 وجعلتَ ما يجري فيها مؤثرا وموجها لمسار الأمة..

 فاحفظها اللهم من كل مكروه .. واجعل عاقبة أمرها خيرا ..
 وبارك في أهلها .. واجمع قلوبهم على الحق .. يا لطيفا بالعباد ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*"ياعظيم  ياعظيم ياعظيم انت لها ولكل امر عظيم أسألك ان تفرج عن الشعب المصري بحق  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ..اللهم إني استودعتك مصر وأهلها، أمنها وأمانها،  ليلها ونهارها، أرضها وسماءها، فأحفظها ربي من كل سوء ومكروه اللهم إنا  نستودعك رجال مصر ونساءها وشبابها وأطفالها يا من لا تضيع عنده الودائع"*

----------


## اليمامة

*آللهُمَ ,
 آسَكِن دَوآخِلنآ طَمأنِينَة مِنْ لَدُنكَ
 لآَ تفَنى ولآَ تَزُول. ~*

----------


## أحمد ناصر



----------


## اليمامة

دعاء ليلة النصف من شعبان
 ... اللهم إنى أشهدك أنى لا أحمل فى قلبى غلاً ولا حقداً ولا
 ... ... حسداً ولا شحناء ولا بغضاء لأحد من المسلمين
 وأني أحللت وسامحت كل مـن ظلمنى أو اغتابنى من عقوبتك
 اللهم فــ ارحم ضعفي وعجزي واسترني وعافنى فى بدني
 واغفر ذنبي وأجرني من عذابك يوم القيامة

----------


## فراشة

ربنا لا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا

----------

